# MISC | Largest and Busiest Passenger Terminals



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd like to know which railway terminus has the most platforms, and which city has the greatest aggregate number of platforms at its railway terminii. Figures for the number of passengers per day or per annum would also be appreciated.

I would be particularly interested in data from London, Paris, Moscow, Tokyo, Mumbai, New York ... & Chicago!  

-------------------------------------------------------------

My city- *Melbourne Australia-* has *16* platforms at its Central terminal (Southern Cross Station). However, two have yet to be commisioned, and six are used chiefly by suburban through traffic. At least one (and perhaps several more) platforms might be added due to over-long platforms with points/switches in the middle enabling two or more trains to independently arrive & depart from the same platform (e.g. Platform 8, 8 South, 8 North).

The other central city station- Flinders St. - at one time had *16* platforms, but has now lost at least three of them. However, six tracks feed through to Southern Cross. Suburban trains originate and terminate here, so for Melbourne as a whole I'd add the 13 at Flnders St. to the 9 terminal platforms at Southern Cross giving a total of *22*.

For passenger throughput, my figures are old, but about 6 million "inter-urban", "inter-city" and "inter-state" passengers per year, and about 150 million suburban passengers. Suburban passenger figures are particularly difficult to estimate, since the ticketing system is inter-modal, and a single daily ticket might purchase a couple of train trips, a couple of tram trips and a couple of bus trips as well. Also lots of people don't validate their tickets (and get away with it).

---------------------------------------------------------------

I only discovered this part of SSC today and almost contributed to another thread only to find it had been closed, and another was in danger of meeting the same fate!

I am sure there are people out there only too willing to contribute here!


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

Grand Central Terminal in New York City has 67 tracks on 44 platforms, making it the largest by number of tracks (according to Wikipedia). It is a deadend terminal- trains can't continue onward.

Most JR stations in Tokyo are through-terminals, in that trains continue onwards. Shinjuku is the most famous, with 34,600,000 daily boardings/alightings (counting doubles if one transfers to another railway company here), making it the busiest station in the world.
33 tracks, 25 platforms
2 tracks for Chuo/Sobu local line
4 tracks for Chuo rapid line
2 tracks for Chuo limited express line (terminus)
2 tracks for Yamanote loop line
4 tracks for Saikyo/Shonan Shinjuku line

3 tracks for Odakyu limited express and express line (terminus)
2 tracks for Odakyu local line (terminus)

3 tracks for Keio line (terminus)
2 tracks for Keio/Toei Shinjuku subway line

3 tracks for Seibu Shinjuku line (terminus)

2 tracks for Marunouchi subway line
2 tracks for Toei Oedo subway line (south exit)
2 tracks for Toei Oedo subway line (north exit)

The other big terminal is of course Tokyo station, used by 10,500,000 daily.
26 tracks, 13 platforms
2 tracks for Chuo rapid line (terminus)
2 tracks for Yamanote loop line
2 tracks for Keihin Tohoku line
4 tracks for Tokaido line (terminus)
2 tracks for Sobu/Yokosuka rapid line
2 tracks for Keiyo line (terminus)
4 tracks for Shinkansen service north (terminus)
6 tracks for Shinkansen service south (terminus)

2 tracks for Marunouchi subway line

Note that for both stations, many of the platforms are not located in the same area- some are underground, some require a transfer.


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

A lot of platforms at Grand central aren't really platforms, though, they're just sidings with stairs up to the carriages. Or they used to be that way anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

In *Paris* there are 6 terminus railway stations:

*Gare du Nord*: 36 platforms at ground level, 4 platforms underground (no terminus), 180 Millon/passengers/year, third railway station in the world (?)


















*Gare St Lazare*: 27 platforms at ground level, 100 Millon/passengers/year


















*Gare de Lyon*: 18 platforms at ground level, 4 platforms underground (no terminus), 83 Millon/passengers/year


















*Gare Montparnasse*: 28 platforms at ground level, 50 Millon/passengers/year


















*Gare de l'Est*: 30 platforms at ground level, 34 Millon/passengers/year










*Gare d'Austerlitz*: 21 platforms at ground level, 4 platforms underground (no terminus), 25 Millon/passengers/year


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

Frungy, I understand you are not a big fan of 万 figures, am I wrong?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^^
I would say that Paris passenger rail terminals look quite large from those pics!
:runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

I think that the largest pssenger rail terminals probabily between Tokyo and NYC. For the busiest, it is gotta be Tokyo!
I think that Chicago Union Station passenger rail terminals has no where around that can be associated with the expressions like "largest" & "busiest" YET, IMHO!


----------



## Tintin27 (Feb 3, 2005)

The Train terminus in India are quite busy handling a lot of passengers.. I dont know about place like Delhi which has three terminuses and one huge terminus is u/c . As for my city Kolkata (calcutta), there are two terminuses 
Sealdah : 16 platforms handling about 1 million/DAY 
Howrah : 23 platforms handling close to 1 millon /DAY

I dont know the stats of Mumbai but there are quite a few terminuses with the main one being Mumbai CST or Victoria Terminus which handles close to kolkata terminuses..


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

According to the figures you get in this pdf http://www.train-media.net/report/0511/joukou_2004.pdf
(Japanese) and in the Japanese version of the wikipedia, these are Japan's (and many of the world's) busiest stations:
(transfer passengers counted twice. Due to through-services and tranfers I understand getting the exact figure gets complicated)

1 Shinjuku, Tokyo 3,458,000 daily passengers (10 lines served by 7 railway companies)

2 Ikebukuro, Tokyo 2,654,000

3 Shibuya, Tokyo 2.459.000

4 Osaka/Umeda, Osaka 2,239,000

5 Yokohama 1,815,000

Other sources place Osaka/Umeda at number 2, who knows...


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks guys ... I look forward to postings from London & Moscow. Great photos of the Paris stations, and thanks, Frungy for the detailed breakdown of traffic.

I was aware that Grand Central NY had a huge number of platforms, but only 4 tracks leading out to the north? Are they all (of the 44) in use? How about Pennsylvania Station NY?

Flinders St. Station Melbourne was at one time claimed the title "busiest station in the world" since at that time it had over 2000 train movements per day (and I'm sure still has at least as many), but apart from anything else, at the time this would have begged the question re. what was a train and what was a "metro" or whatever.

[Edit] ... thanks also to those who posted while i was posting ....


----------



## eulogy (Apr 29, 2005)

While it's not the largest and definitely not the busiest, Sydney's Central station is pretty big.

It has 25 platforms altogether, fifteen terminating and ten through platforms.
Two of the through platforms are underground (platforms 24/25).

There are also two other platforms that have never been put into use. They are also underground and were built at the same time as the other underground platforms.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm not sure where London's major terminii fit into the equation, but these are the facts about the busiest stations:

*Paddington*


















- Platforms: 14 Overground/6 Underground

-Lines:
*Heathrow Connect
*Heathrow Express
*First Great Western (commuter)
*First Great Western (intercity)
*Bakerloo Line
*District Line
*Circle Line
*Hammersmith and City Line

- Annual Passengers *entry and exit only* (not including interchanging passengers): 25.262 million Overground/ 34.444 million Underground/ 60 million Total 

.................................................................

*Victoria*



















-Platforms: 19 Overground/4 Underground

-Lines:
*SouthEastern
*Southern
*Gatwick Express
*Circle Line
*District Line
*Victoria Line

- Annual Passenger *entry and exit only* (not including interchanging passengers): 61.647 million Overground/ 68.863 million Underground/130 million Total

.................................................................

*Kings Cross/St Pancras*










- Platforms: 16 Overground / 8 Underground

-Lines:
*First Capital Connect
*GNER
*Hull Trains
*Grand Central Trains
*Midland Mainline
*Circle Line
*Hammersmith & City Line
*Metropolitan Line
*Northern Line
*Victoria Line
*Picadilly Line

- Annual Passenger *entry and exit only* (not including interchanging passengers): 53.5 million Overground/ 77.564 million Underground/131 million Total

.................................................................

*Waterloo*


















- Platforms: 31 Overground / 5 Underground

-Lines:
*South West Trains
*Southern
*SouthEastern
*Eurostar
*Bakerloo Line
*Waterloo & City Line
*Jubilee Line
*Northern Line

- Annual Passenger *entry and exit only* (not including interchanging passengers): 69.131 million Overground/ 68.427 million Underground/ 7.5 Million Eurostar/ 145 million Total


I might add more later.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

*Some Melbourne Termninal Pictures*

Flinders St:

Outside:










Inside:










Southern Cross:

Outside (under Construction):










Inside (almost finished):


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^^
Very nice pics of London and Melbourne termianls and platforms!

BTW, this one under construction is huge! :runaway:


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Moscow has 9 main central stations.

Paveletskiy: 11 platforms










Kievskiy: 12










Belarusskiy: 11










Savelovskiy: 6









Rizhskiy: 5


















Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya station: 29
3 Central Stations square








Leningradskiy








Yaroslavskiy










Kazanskiy: 17 
(opposite on another side of 3CS square)









Kurskiy: 15


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Leipzig Hbf *

It's not the most busiest railway station in the world but it's one of the biggest in size.










It's 300 meter wide and has an area of 83.640 m²

Intercity/ICE trains, daily - 100
Regional trains/S-Bahn trains, daily - 248
Number of passengers and visitors, daily - 150.000
Shops and horeca - 140
Number of tracks - 26
Size of the platforms - 68.782 m²
DB Automaten - 20
Parking spaces - 1.254

It's still a terminus but in 2009 the Leipzig City Tunnel will be opened, connecting Leipzig Hbf with Leipzig Bayerischen Bahnhof running under the innercity.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Very impressive. What about Liverpool Street & Blackfriars? What about Monteparnasse? What about Vienna? Amsterdam? Roma? And how about a photo from Tokyo?

What about Beijing?


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Vapour said:


> 1 Shinjuku, Tokyo 3,458,000 daily passengers (10 lines served by 7 railway companies)


That means 1,26 *billion* / year: that's 7 time Paris-Nord !!!
Very impressive.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

I was going to suggest some per capita statistics here. Unfortunately my country thinks oil spurts out of a hole somewhere, connected to an endless reserve, and burning it makes no difference.

Who wins here? London? NYC? How about Wellington NZ ? or even Johannesburg?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

momochan said:


> *Leipzig Hbf *
> 
> It's not the most busiest railway station in the world but it's one of the biggest in size.
> 
> ...


Now that's a terminus !!! Probably only a handful of rail-sheds here, but the weather is much better here.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

the central station in frankfurt is the busiest in germany and bigger than any station in paris, london or moscow










(c) www.fvgffm.de




















(c) Stefan Steinert


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

Stazione Termini in Rome is Europe's biggest station.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Truly impressive. But is it bigger than Milwaukee?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

HD said:


> the central station in frankfurt is the busiest in germany and bigger than any station in paris, london or moscow


The fly-overs going out of there are truly amazing.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Yardmaster said:


> The fly-overs going out of there are truly amazing.


Wow, the Frankfurt Central Station looks extreme large, but I doubt that it can be as busy as its european counterparts like London, Paris and Moscow!
Still, damn, that Central station is huge even looking from the sky!
:eek2:


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

it's certainly not busier, but it is bigger sizewise 












a view from the roof


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Startling! Frankfurt ain't Munich (Munchen)!

When I was younger I used to build model buildings constructed by Faller, Kibri, Volmer and Pola (?) . They're mostly in the "display cabinet" where you're meant to be displaying your china, or up-stairs in the ceiling. I recognize Frankfurt Bahnhof, even though I'm not sure I spelt it.


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

Whilst it's not a terminal, Clapham Junction is Europe's busiest station and considered by some to be the World's busiest, if measured in terms of trains travelling through (2000 a day). It has 16 platforms and whilst only 17 million enter and exit, all the trains from Waterloo (other than the Eurostar services) and the majority of trains from Victoria travel through the station as well as some Silverlink services to west London - and there will be more when it becomes a terminal for the East London line extension.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

BenL said:


> Whilst it's not a terminal, Clapham Junction is Europe's busiest station and considered by some to be the World's busiest, if measured in terms of trains travelling through (2000 a day).


You mean going through but not stopping?

JR Shinjuku handles 2175 trains in & out on weekdays (I just got the figure from http://www.jreast-timetable.jp/timetable/list0866.html) But adding the private railway stations and the subway at Shinjuku, the total figure must be in the region of 4500 trains daily, probably higher. Other massive station complexes like Tokyo, Ikebukuro, Shibuya, Osaka-Umeda and Yokohama must be above 2000 trains daily for sure.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Brice said:


> Stazione Termini in Rome is Europe's biggest station.


Is it really bigger than Milano-Centrale ?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

What a great thread Idea, here is what we have so far:

44: Grand Central (New York)
40: Gare du Nord (Paris)
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahmhof
30: Gare de l'Est (Paris)
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
28: Gare Montparnasse (Paris)
27: Gare St Lazare (Paris)
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
25: Gare d'Austerlitz (Paris)
25: Sydney Central
24: Euston (London)
24: Kings Cross/ St Pancras (London)
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Gare de Lyon (Paris)
20: Paddington (London)
19: London Bridge (London)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment
16: Glasgow Central
16: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)


*City Totals for Main Terminus'* 

184: London
172: Paris
95: Moscow
66: Tokyo
44: New York
39: Calcutta
32: Frankfurt
29: Melbourne
26: Leipzig
25: Sydney
17: Leeds
16: Glasgow
14: Manchester
12: Newcastle
12: Birmingham (UK)

Now, keep in mind this is an incomplete list. More stations for New York, Tokyo and Paris I would presume. I also added a few missing London Stations, but didn't inlcude them all (Mooregate has 10 platforms, should I include this?) Natually, I havn't included any "tube" only stations in London, or Thameslink, only Terminus stations and all their platforms.

@Yardmaster, can you please confirm the Melbourne count, as I was a bit confused by how many are actual "live" platforms.

*Updated: * Only includes stations with over 10 platforms. (note: Kings Cross/ St Pancras is at it's current state, when renovations are completed it will have 33 platforms)


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

Justme, I would only include 20+ or 25+ platforms stations, otherwise your list will get endless.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Vapour said:


> Justme, I would only include 20+ or 25+ platforms stations, otherwise your list will get endless.


Good point then, but 20 is way to high, afterall, the original poster couldn't have Melbourne in then. What about 10platforms as the minimum. That's a fair sized station.


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Frungy said:


> Grand Central Terminal in New York City has 67 tracks on 44 platforms, making it the largest by number of tracks (according to Wikipedia). It is a deadend terminal- trains can't continue onward.
> 
> Most JR stations in Tokyo are through-terminals, in that trains continue onwards. Shinjuku is the most famous, with 34,600,000 daily boardings/alightings (counting doubles if one transfers to another railway company here), making it the busiest station in the world.
> 33 tracks, 25 platforms
> ...


Tokyo Central Station: the number of platform is 30
and 
Shinjuku Station: the number of platform is 33


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

Frungy said:


> The other big terminal is of course Tokyo station, used by 10,500,000 daily.
> 26 tracks, 13 platforms
> 2 tracks for Chuo rapid line (terminus)
> 2 tracks for Yamanote loop line
> ...


http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/東京駅 mentions 4 tracks for Keiyo line and also 4 for Sobu, making a total of 30.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

@Coldstar: ぐぜん！


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks Vapour, updated


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

^Add these:

26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
22: Omiya (Saitama)

More to follow


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

25: Ueno (Tokyo)
24: Kyoto
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
17: Yokohama
16: Sendai
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

Vapour said:


> You mean going through but not stopping?
> 
> JR Shinjuku handles 2175 trains in & out on weekdays (I just got the figure from http://www.jreast-timetable.jp/timetable/list0866.html) But adding the private railway stations and the subway at Shinjuku, the total figure must be in the region of 4500 trains daily, probably higher. Other massive station complexes like Tokyo, Ikebukuro, Shibuya, Osaka-Umeda and Yokohama must be above 2000 trains daily for sure.


The number of Clapham Junction is obviously debateable, but its not dead on 2,000 but above 2,000. Interestingly Clapham Junction doesn't have a tube link which is odd considering how busy the station is. Clapham Junction is simply the convergence of dozens of commuter train lines and various intercity lines.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Update: Excellent, so we can finally get some good data for NY and let it rightfully climb up the ladder. I presume Atlantic Terminal is centrally located, as typically, we are only talking about central stations and not large suburban ones. It's in anyway...

52: Grand Central (New York)
40: Gare du Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
32: Gare St Lazare (Paris)
30: Gare de l'Est (Paris)
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)
29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
28: Gare Montparnasse (Paris)
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
26: Midi (Brussels)
25: Gare d'Austerlitz (Paris)
25: Ueno (Tokyo)
25: Sydney Central
24: Euston (London)
24: Kings Cross/ St Pancras (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Gare de Lyon (Paris)
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Paddington (London)
19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Glasgow Central
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Gare de Marseille-Saint Charles
14: Luzern (terminal)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Gare de Flandres (Lille)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)


*City Totals for Main Terminus'* 

194: London
190: Tokyo
177: Paris
97: New York
95: Moscow
74: Osaka
39: Calcutta
39: Munich
32: Frankfurt
28: Hamburg
28: Melbourne
26: Brussels
26: Leipzig
26: Zürich
25: Sydney
19: Stuttgart
18: Basel 
17: Leeds
16: Glasgow
16: Bern
15: Rotterdam
14: Manchester
14: Luzern
14: Utrecht
14: Marseille
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
13: Amsterdam
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag
12: Barcelona
12: Lille
12: Nagoya
12: Yokohama
10: Brisbane
10: Olten (Switzerland)

Ok, so we are still desperate for full NY Accurate numbers for Penn Station (including subway) and any other major central station/terminus (platform count, not track count)

@Coth, Could you do a run down of all the terminus' for Moscow, with platform count, as I am not sure everything is accurate here.

Based on Terminus' with over 10 platforms. *Note: Should we start including ALL terminus/Main central stations including those under 10 platforms? Some cities like Berlin may not even get counted as they have multiple smaller stations?*


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I notice no one has brought up the discussion of whether we should also include main central Terminus stations under 10 platforms. I would assume this is because we don't want it. Still:

Benifits:
*Allows us to see cities which may have their main stations split up into several smaller ones, rather than 1 grand station.
*Adds all the terminus' which gives the full accurate list

Against:
*Makes for a very long list
*A lot of work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Justme said:


> ^ cool, but I'm a bit confused over the numbers above and what I got from wikipedia. e.g. wikipedia listed Gare du Nord with 40 platforms including metro & RER.


Actually I don't know if for "Gare du Nord" all these *40* platforms are in use, that's why I found "only" *36* platforms. In the French version of Wikipedia (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gare_du_Nord_(Paris)), it is written *36* platforms and I think there is a gap between 36 and 40 !
But it's sure that these numbers don't take into account neither RER platforms nor subway platforms. 

On the other hand, what is sure it's the platforms from *41* to *44* exist: they are used for the







and







but the trains are not terminus in normal conditions, but it's possible (a "mission code" exists for a terminus at Gare du Nord: "NORD", "NORR", "AUVA", "AUPA"...) in case of perturbation or during the night. It's the same case for the







which the station Magenta was constructed further underground to the east of Gare du Nord but these 2 railway stations are connected. I don't want to count subway platforms because there is never a terminus at these subway station (except during a shutdown ). 


So to summarize and after verification:
42: Nord (Paris), 36 overground platforms fully terminus, 4 underground platforms for the







and







partially terminus, 2 overground platform (Magenta) for the







partially terminus.
32: Saint Lazare (Paris), 27 overground platforms fully terminus, 3 underground platforms for the







fully terminus, 2 underground platforms for the







. There is also a gap between the platform number 27 and 31 (see picture of the station Haussmann-St Lazare). The station Auber (







) is also connected by underground passage to St Lazare but I will not count it.
30: Est (Paris), 30 overground platforms fully terminus.
28: Montparnasse (Paris), 30 overground platforms fully terminus.
27: Austerlitz (Paris), 21 overground platforms fully terminus, 2 underground platforms for the







fully terminus, 2 underground platforms for the







partially terminus.
22: Lyon (Paris), 18 overground platforms fully terminus, 2 underground platforms for the







partially terminus, 2 underground platforms for the







partially terminus.

14: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
12: Flandres (Lille)


I hope it's clear... 


PS : in French, "gare" means "railway station" so can remove this wor of the list


New list:

52: Grand Central (New York)
42: Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
32: Saint Lazare (Paris)
30: Est (Paris)
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)
29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
28: Montparnasse (Paris)
27: Austerlitz (Paris)
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
26: Midi (Brussels)
25: Ueno (Tokyo)
25: Sydney Central
24: Euston (London)
24: Kings Cross/ St Pancras (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Lyon (Paris)
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Paddington (London)
19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Glasgow Central
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
14: Luzern (terminal)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Flandres (Lille)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)


*City Totals for Main Terminus'*

194: London
190: Tokyo
181: Paris
97: New York
95: Moscow
74: Osaka
39: Calcutta
39: Munich
32: Frankfurt
28: Hamburg
28: Melbourne
26: Brussels
26: Leipzig
26: Zürich
25: Sydney
19: Stuttgart
18: Basel
17: Leeds
16: Glasgow
16: Bern
15: Rotterdam
14: Manchester
14: Luzern
14: Utrecht
14: Marseille
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
13: Amsterdam
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag
12: Barcelona
12: Lille
12: Nagoya
12: Yokohama
10: Brisbane
10: Olten (Switzerland)


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

New list with Milano Rail terminal stations

52: Grand Central (New York)
42: Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
32: Saint Lazare (Paris)
30: Est (Paris)
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)
29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
29: Porta Romana (Milan)
28: Montparnasse (Paris)
27: Austerlitz (Paris)
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
26: Midi (Brussels)
25: Ueno (Tokyo)
25: Sydney Central
24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)
24: Euston (London)
24: Kings Cross/ St Pancras (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Lyon (Paris)
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)
20: Paddington (London)
19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Glasgow Central
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
14: Luzern (terminal)
13: Greco-Bicocca (Milan)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Flandres (Lille)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona)
11: Porta Genova (Milan)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)


City Totals for Main Terminus'

194: London
190: Tokyo
181: Paris
97: New York
97: Milan
95: Moscow
74: Osaka
39: Calcutta
39: Munich
32: Frankfurt
28: Hamburg
28: Melbourne
26: Brussels
26: Leipzig
26: Zürich
25: Sydney
19: Stuttgart
18: Basel
17: Leeds
16: Glasgow
16: Bern
15: Rotterdam
14: Manchester
14: Luzern
14: Utrecht
14: Marseille
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
13: Amsterdam
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag
12: Barcelona
12: Lille
12: Nagoya
12: Yokohama
10: Brisbane
10: Olten (Switzerland)


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks [email protected], but please do include the metro platforms. All the other stations include these.

I know they are not terminus platforms, but that's ok. The point was to add up all the platforms - Long Distance, Regional, Commuter, Local at the main stations, where the _principle_ of the main station is the city terminus - however, most of these stations also have through traffic, and in some cases, some cities only have through stations, although one or some of these may be considered terminus's as that's where the intercity passengers disembark (before the train continues on) an example of this would be the new Hauptbahnhof in Berlin.

Hope this helps, so effectively, please add the metro and RER platforms in Paris as all the other cities should have.

:cheers:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

@gruber, brilliant work on Milan, I was trying to find the total number of platforms!

@gruber and [email protected], thanks also for doing the update yourselves! Saves me a lot of work

:cheers:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

* Paris * Railways stations platforms with subway

*Gare Du Nord* are *46* platformes with subway lines














and *48* with the station La Chapelle line







connected at Gare Du Nord 
*RER* lines














and









*Gare St Lazard* are *52* platforms with subway stations connected at Gare St Lazard with lines







3 stations -





















2 stations-





















and *RER* stations *Auber*







. RER station *Haussmann St Lazard*









*Gare De L'Est* are *37* platforms with subway lines





















2 stations

*Gare Montparnasse* are *38* platforms with subway line






























*Gare Austerliz* are *29* platforms with subway lines















*RER* line









*Gare De Lyon* are *26* platforms with subway lines















*RER* lines


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

minato ku said:


> * Paris * Railways stations platforms with subway


Please, don't mix everything, we are talking about "terminus"...
Thank you 


EDIT : Sorry, I didn't read Justme's message. It's not my point of view but if everybody count all platforms...

New update:
*18: Saint Charles (Marseilles)*, 14 overground platforms fully terminus, 4 underground platforms (on the same level) for the lines L1 & L2, no terminus.









*16: Flandres (Lille)*, 12 overground platforms fully terminus, 4 underground platforms for the subway lines L1 & L2, no terminus.

In Lille, shall I also count tramway's platforms ?


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

Brussel-Zuid/Bruxelles-Midi 

22 platforms
2 metro platforms
2 premetro platforms
250.000 passengers per day

Brussel-Centraal/Bruxelles-Centrale
6 platforms
2 metro platforms
2 premetro platforms
140.000 passengers per day

Brussel-Noord/Bruxelles-Nord
12 platforms
2 premetro platforms
100.000 passengers per day


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

thanks to Everyone who has contributed to this thread.' especially JustMe , [email protected] & Vapour.

To address a number of questions:


I certainly don't claim to "own" this thread because I posted here first. The thread belonngs to the SSC community

The object (on my part) here was never to count the number of buffers or dead-end tracks for any station or city: it was to provide a reliable index of the size of the infrastructure, firstly for any individual city, and then for individual station, to establish the leading players.

Hence, Jamaica Queens, NY & Clapton Junction UK only count tracks and/or platforms that have already been counted (I've been told some trains terminate at Jamaica: same at various suburban stations here in Melbourne Australia).

 I see no reason why small terminal stations in various cities (but notably *New York*) should not be included in the overall tally for the city as a whole, but to make the overall exercise manageable, maybe they should be summed together as "Other Terminals (New York)".

 I wonder about the situation in *Tokyo*. Tokyo station leads to the north through Ueno & south through Shinagawa. To the west, Shinjuku station leads north through Ikebukoro, and south through Shibuya. All six of these stations have been included in the Tokyo total, but if traffic is essentially just running through to Shinjuku and Tokyo, then they're being judged on a very different basis to stations in other large metropolises.

I also wonder about *Chiba*. I would have thought it was essentially a Tokyo outer suburb. I have a sister-in-law who comes from Chiba, but my Japanese is lousy, and her English could improve, so I won't try to pursue such semantic subtleties except here on SSC.

We still have nothing from *Beijing* , or anywhere else from China... I know Beijing has a huge station and I'm sure there are many others that outstrip Brisbane. is this site blocked there?  Of course not! There are regular contributors from the PRC!

Also ... no contributions from *Chicago* - or Washington- or Boston- or anywhere else in the US. None from *Canada*? None from *Africa*? None from *Latin America*?


People are adding in Underground/Metro platforms here (see the posting two above!), which raises many cans of worms.

What is Metro (or whatever you choose to call it ... U-Bahn, S-Bahn etc. ). The truth is in Australian cities, suburban or commuter railways do what "MRT" does in many other cities ... in Sydney 8-car double decker trains trundle under the city at 2-minute intervals. In this city (Melbourne) the tram/light rail system (which I've totally excluded here) boasts at least 29 routes and moves almost as many people as "commuter rail". In Amsterdam, the central parts of that are underground.

Thanks again to Justme, for keeping tab of things ... pity Vbasic didn't have a table function.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

further to my last posting ... if "platforms" which regularly function to run several trains in, e.g. from opposite directions, are counted as one, then we shouldn't count platforms which really aren't in regularly in use.

I guess what I particularly have in my sights here is Grand Central NY with it's (current) total of 52 platforms. How many arrivals & departures per day? And are the Metro tracks included in this?

The other area I particularly wonder about at the moment is Tokyo ... see previous posting.

Melbourne ... Ultimately, Railway Capital of the world :jk: :cheers:

*(sadly, we had a rail accident this afternoon which killed two people, injured several dozen others, and wiped out one of our new high-speed trains*)


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Justme said:


> @Coth, Could you do a run down of all the terminus' for Moscow, with platform count, as I am not sure everything is accurate here.


i can try again

belarusskiy vokzal (4 phisically through platforms. de facto terminus. same as kurskiy vokzal just few trains per day goes to another lines)
4 through platforms in metro
http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/8902/belarusskiy3yz.jpg

kazanskiy, leningradskiy and yaroslavskiy and 2 through platforms on kalanchevkaya
4 through platforms in metro
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5633/kazanskiy2bf.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/7176/leningradskiyandyaroslavskiy5p.jpg

kievskiy (9 phisically through platforms. de facto terminus. very few trains goes beyond station. it is few commuter trains per day that shares two lines: rizhskoye - kurskoye/nizhegorodskoye directions, belarusskoye - kurskoye/nizhegorodskoye directions)
6 through platforms in metro
http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/5092/kievskiy4oq.jpg

kurskiy
6 through platforms in metro
http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/6466/kurskiy9wi.jpg


paveletskiy
4 through platforms in metro
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9775/paveletskiy0pl.jpg

rizhskiy
2 through platforms in metro
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/2125/rizhskiy6xs.jpg

savelovskiy
2 through platforms in metro
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7421/savelovskiy1ci.jpg

metro is not connected to other rail networks.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

are you talkin' just only of railway station for passengers?
or also for commercial railway station?
in Milan there is a terminus station with more than 120 ways!
today is only used for commerce, but from 2008 it will became also a passenger station along the Suburban Lines.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

gruber said:


> are you talkin' just only of railway station for passengers?
> or also for commercial railway station?
> in Milan there is a terminus station with more than 120 ways!
> today is only used for commerce, but from 2008 it will became also a passenger station along the Suburban Lines.


Very impressive photo above! ^^ You're not talking about the RAILWAY CAPITAL of The WORLD are You? Looks like a freight terminal to me!


----------



## GuyFromMoss (Oct 4, 2004)

Oslo Central Station has 19 tracks.


----------



## cazswell (Apr 13, 2006)

Yardmaster said:


> thanks to Everyone who has contributed to this thread.' especially JustMe , [email protected] & Vapour.
> 
> To address a number of questions:
> 
> ...


There are none from Canada yet because most of Canada's largest stations (ex. Toronto, Montreal, Winnepeg) are all through stations, not terminals. Montreal does, I believe, have a smaller terminal-style station, and so does Vancouver. I think this may also be the case for Chicago, but I'm not sure, so don't quote me on this.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

GuyFromMoss said:


> Oslo Central Station has 19 tracks.


You're not boring, mate , (as you suggested) ... this is what we want to chalk up.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

cazswell said:


> There are none from Canada yet because most of Canada's largest stations (ex. Toronto, Montreal, Winnepeg) are all through stations, not terminals. Montreal does, I believe, have a smaller terminal-style station, and so does Vancouver. I think this may also be the case for Chicago, but I'm not sure, so don't quote me on this.



OK, look what we've said about Penn Central. The basic question is: how many platforms does Toronto, Montreal, Winnipeg, Vancouver, Ottawa, Quebec, Chigago, Seatttle, etc. use each day or at least each week to dispatch & recieve trains?


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

Most of China's stations are also through stations. To be honest, (coming from the U.S., mind you), when I was in China I was just like "woah, they still use trains here!". Some of these European stations, however, just blow me away. I can't think of anything at the moment that would give these stations a real run for their money, but I'll see if I can dig up some pictures. Specs aren't going to be from me, though, because I don't know them.


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

Actually, since I don't have too many shots of railway stations, I'm just going to direct you to a thread that does. Check it out here:
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340615

I believe the largest in China is currently Beijing West, (the big tall ugly one), but the thread seemed to indicate that Shanghai South will take over that rank once completed.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The Data for Hamburg Hauptbahnhof is wrong.

It has 14 tracks: platform 1-4 for the S-Bahn, track 9-10 for freight rail and with no platform, platform 5-8 and 10-14 for commuter and long distance rail.
Additionally 8 U-Bahn platforms, of which two are without tracks and not operational.
So counting only operational platforms accessible to the public you get 18. Counting all you get 22.

One more thing: How do you define "busiest terminus"? By the number of trains stopping there or by the number of passengers daily/annualy? Counting the first Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof is probably the biggest in Germany, counting the latter Hamburg Hauptbahnhof is the biggest in Germany (up to 450.000 passengers per day).


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

^^ How many passengers does Frankfurt have daily?
I think its 350.000 isnt it?

And are these only passengers who use the train or do they also count the people who use the commuter trains and the underground?


----------



## Pindakaas (Jan 14, 2005)

momochan said:


> ^^
> The Netherlands, the big four
> 
> 15: Rotterdam Centraal 13 platforms + 2 metro platforms
> ...


I havent read all of the thread, so i don't know if its corrected already. But Utrecht centraal is bigger, i dont know the exact numbers, but its 18 or something.

Also, alot of platforms are divided in A and B (or more, i dont know), do they count as one or more?


----------



## Pindakaas (Jan 14, 2005)

I just found the exact number for Utrecht, its 19


----------



## Pindakaas (Jan 14, 2005)

Oops, only 14 of them are actuallyplatforms, sorry Momo. Im gonna stop now......


----------



## ScHoKoApFeL (Apr 9, 2005)

Berlin's biggest passenger rail terminals:

*Berlin Lehrter Hauptbahnhof (May 2006):*
300.000 passengers/day expected

East-West:
1-4 commuter + long distance rail
5-6 S-Bahn

North-South (underground):
6-14 commuter + long distance rail

+2 tracks for U-Bahn (U55)

*Berlin Südkreuz/Papestraße (May 2006):*

East-West: 
1-2 S-Bahn

North-South: 
3-4 S-Bahn
5-8 commuter + long distance rail

*Berlin Nordkreuz/Gesundbrunnen (May 2006):*

1-4 S-Bahn
4-10 commuter + long distance rail (not sure about that though)

+2 tracks for U-Bahn

*Berlin Ostbahnhof (East-Station):*
120.000 passengers/day

1-3, 6, 7 commuter + long distance rail
8-11 S-Bahn

*Berlin Zoologischer Garten:*
160.000 passengers/day

1-4 commuter + long distance rail
5-6 S-Bahn

+4 tracks for U-Bahn

*Berlin Spandau:*

1-4 commuter + long distance rail
5-6 S-Bahn

+2 tracks for U-Bahn

*Berlin Lichtenberg:*
85.000 passengers/day

1-2 S-Bahn
15-22 commuter + long distance rail

+2 tracks for U-Bahn

*Berlin Wannsee:*

1-2 S-Bahn
3-4 commuter + long distance rail


commuter rail / S-Bahn only stations:

*Berlin Charlottenburg:*

1-4 commuter rail
5-6 S-Bahn

+2 tracks for U-Bahn

*Berlin Friedrichstraße:*
120.000 passengers/day

1-4 commuter rail
5-6 S-Bahn

+2 tracks for S-Bahn underground
+2 tracks for U-Bahn

*Berlin Alexanderplatz:*
120.000 passengers/day

1-2 commuter rail
3-4 S-Bahn

+6 tracks for U-Bahn

*Berlin Potsdamer Platz (May 2006):*

2 tracks for commuter rail
2 tracks for S-Bahn underground
+2 tracks for U-Bahn


There are even some other commuter rail/S-Bahn only stations (for example Hohenschönhausen). I did not list them in here, because they are not really important.




And for Frankfurt/Munich:
*Frankfurt Südbahnhof:*

1-4 S-Bahn
5-9 commuter + long distance rail

+2 tracks for U-Bahn

*München/Munich Ostbahnhof:*

1-4 S-Bahn
5-8, 11-14 commuter + long distance rail

+2 (4?) tracks for U-Bahn


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

The real terminal station in Tokyo is only Tokyo Station, I think. 6 shinkansen lines and 4 commuter lines terminate. Only 3 commuter lines terminate at Shinjuku and Shibuya, 2 at Ikebukuro, 2 at Ueno, 1 at Shimbashi, 0 at Shinagawa, Kita-Senju and Iidabashi.
Yokmohama, Chiba, Omiya, Odawara and Omiya are outer suburbs.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Checker said:


> ^^ How many passengers does Frankfurt have daily?
> I think its 350.000 isnt it?
> 
> And are these only passengers who use the train or do they also count the people who use the commuter trains and the underground?


That's what I want to know too. According to the DB-Website the numbers for Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof (350.000) seem to be for all trains and S-Bahnen stopping in the station.
I haven't found more specific data for Hamburg Hauptbahnhof, but I can imagine that it is incl. U-Bahn.

EDIT: I have found the data for Germany's 20 biggest railstations.
I german only though 
The amount of platforms must be including U-Bahn, S-Bahn and non-public platforms, and platforms are counted once, even if they have tracks on both sides (platform in german: "Bahnsteig", but also "Gleis" (track, rail), additionally both ends of a "Bahnsteig" can get different numbers which leads to the fact that one platform can have up to 4 "Gleise").
Otherwise I can't explain the low number of platforms for stations like Berlin-Ostbahnhof, Bremen and Hannover and the high number for Dresden. Also the number for Hamburg Hauptbahnhof would be a bit too low. 

So according to above source you would come to this list (sorted by amount of platforms, then passengers/day), excluding u/c Berlin Hauptbahnhof:

Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof: 27 platforms, 350.000 passengers and visitors
Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof: 27 platforms, 55.000
Leipzig Hauptbahnhof: 26 platforms, 150.000
München Hauptbahnhof (Munich): 18 platforms, 350.000
Dresden Hauptbahnhof: 16 platforms, 50.000 
Hamburg Hauptbahnhof: 11 platforms, 450.000
Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof (Nuremberg): 11 platforms, 130.000
Köln Hauptbahnhof (Cologne): 10 platforms, 250.000
Düsseldorf Hauptbahnhof: 8 platforms, 250.000
Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof: 8 platforms, 220.000 
Dortmund Hauptbahnhof: 8 platforms, 125.000
Hannover Hauptbahnhof: 6 platforms, 250.000
Essen Hauptbahnhof: 6 platforms, 174.000
Duisburg Hauptbahnhof: 6 platforms, 82.000
Bremen Hauptbahnhof: 5 platforms, 100.000 
Hamburg-Altona: 5 platforms, 98.000 
Mannheim Hauptbahnhof: 5 platforms, 76.000
Mainz Hauptbahnhof: 5 platforms, 55.000
Berlin- Zoologischer Garten: 3 platforms, 200.000
Berlin-Ostbahnhof: 3 platforms, 120.000


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof: 27 platforms, 55.000


This one can't be true, Karlsruhe has "only" 18 platforms, counting them on the map  of the station (also from the same DB source). In the facts and figures they must have made a mistake with the number of platforms and the shops/restaurants in the station


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

New York - Grand Central Station - 500,000 Passengers Per Day - 44 Platforms/67 Tracks


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

@momochan:
Yeah, I see it. I also wondered why such a small city would have such a huge central station.
I have the impression that they counted the platforms differently on each station, or they were too dumb to count.

Now counting them as seen on the maps (platform = Gleis):

Munich: 32, excl. S-Bahn and U-Bahn (but where are platforms 1-4? I assume S-Bahn?)
Frankfurt: 24, excl. S-Bahn and U-Bahn
Nuremberg: 21 excl. U-Bahn (where are 10 and 11?)
Leipzig: 24
Karlsruhe: 18 (1-14 + 101-104)
Stuttgart: 17, excl. S-Bahn and U-Bahn
Bremen: 17 (but 8 of them don't have a number?)
Hamburg HBF: 14, incl S-Bahn, excl. U-Bahn
Hannover: 14, excl. U-Bahn
Berlin-Ostbahnhof: 9, incl. S-Bahn (1-3 and 6-11, where are platform no. 4 and 5?)
Mannheim: 9 (1-5 and 7-10, where is platform no.6?)
Mainz: 8 (1-6, 8 and 11, where are 7, 9 and 10?
Berlin-Zoo: 6, incl. S-Bahn, excl. U-Bahn
Hamburg-Altona: (no map available)
Berlin HBF: (no map available) 
Dresden: (no map available)

I give up. It's a mess if even DB can't count their own platforms!


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

Kngkyle - How come no pictures of the actual platforms at Grand Central


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

^
*Grand Central platforms:*



























*Penn Station platforms:*


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Ugly station and ugly trains
I don't like Grand Central station

Paris *Gare De Lyon*


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

^ this topic isnt about the prettiest passenger rail terminal.


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

I didn't realise LIRR trains ran into Grand Central, thought they only ran into Penn.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

minato ku said:


> Ugly station and ugly trains
> I don't like Grand Central station


Are you on drugs or something?










:|

The platforms look like any subway station platform, granted, but Grand Central is staggeringly beautiful inside otherwise.


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

Isaac Newell said:


> I didn't realise LIRR trains ran into Grand Central, thought they only ran into Penn.


It doesn't, only the first three pictures are of Grand Central platforms, the last three are of Penn Station platforms. (I'll edit the post to more clearly reflect that fact)


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Time for an updated list.

From what you guys said above, I've added Marseille, Lille, Berlin, Brussels, Oslo, Karlsruhe, Dresden, Nuremberg, Cologne and Berlin.

There were other German cities/stations that had totals below 10 that I left out. I have gone through everything in the the thread above in detail (hence no changes to Moscow or Tokyo), and I've left out Spandau and Berlin Zoo ... no doubt there'll be some contention about this! Unfortunately my best map of Berlin dates from the 1980's. also there were various opinions about German cities, and in general I've taken the first one ... I'll read on later. 

I also grouped the data a bit, and for those who want to accumulate national totals but are geographically challenged, I stuck national names on the remainder of the city list. Enjoy!  

Lille's listed twice ... well there are other corrections to be made as well!

How about

_*instead*_ of filling the thread up with endless replications of the full list though,

_*post*_ any comments, photos, maps, objections, or updates,

But let's only update the full (consolidated) lists once every day or whatever ... (or else the thread gets pretty boring)! Anyone agree?

It's 9:40 something AM in Amsterdam !

______________________________________________

*Largest Stations:

30 platforms or more (10)*

52: Grand Central (New York)
42: Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
32: Saint Lazare (Paris)
30: Est (Paris)
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)

*25-29 Platforms(11 Stations)*

29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
29: Porta Romana (Milan)
28: Montparnasse (Paris)
27: Austerlitz (Paris)
27: Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
25: Sydney Central
25: Ueno (Tokyo)

*20-25 Platforms (14 Stations):*

24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)
24: Euston (London)
24: Kings Cross/ St Pancras (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Bruxelles-Midi
22: Lyon (Paris)
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)
20: Paddington (London)

*15-19 Platforms (21 Stations)*

19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
19: Oslo Central
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
18: St Charles (Marseille)
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Glasgow Central
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Flandres (Lille)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
16: Dresden Hauptbahnhof
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal

*10-14 Platforms (35 Stations)*

14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
14: Luzern (terminal)
14: Berlin Lehrter Hauptbahnhof
13: Greco-Bicocca (Milan)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Flandres (Lille)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona)
12: Bruxelles-Nord
11: Porta Genova (Milan)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
11: Berlin Ostbahnhof (East-Station)
11: Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof
10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)
10: Berlin Nordkreuz/Gesundbrunnen
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)
10: Köln Hauptbahnhof


*City Totals for Main Terminii

Grouped in 10's*

194: London (UK)
190: Tokyo (Japan)
181: Paris (France)
97: New York (USA)
97: Milan (Italy)
95: Moscow (Russia)
74: Osaka (Japan)
43: Berlin (Germany)
39: Calcutta (Kolkutta) (India)
39: Munich (Germany)

32: Frankfurt (Germany)
28: Hamburg (Germany)
28: Melbourne (Australia)
26: Brussels (Belgium)
27: Karlsruhe (Germany)
26: Leipzig (Germany)
26: Zürich (Switzerland)
25: Sydney (Australia)
19: Stuttgart (Germany)

19: Oslo (Norway)
18: Basel (Switzerland)
18: Marseille (France)
17: Leeds (UK)
16: Glasgow (UK)
16: Bern (Switzerland)
16: Lille (France)
16: Dresden (Germany)
15: Rotterdam (Netherlands)
14: Manchester (UK)

14: Luzern (Switzerland)
14: Utrecht (Netherlands)
14: Marseille (France)
14: Chiba (Japan)
14: Odawara (Japan)
13: Amsterdam (Netherlands)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag (The Hague) (Netherlands)
12: Barcelona (Spain)

12: Lille (France)
12: Nagoya (Japan)
12: Yokohama (Japan)
11: Nürnberg (Nurenberg)
10: Brisbane (Australia)
10: Olten (Switzerland)
10: Köln (Cologne) (Germany)


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm confused - how did London Waterloo get 36 platforms? Are we including metro lines and connecting lines as well?

*London Waterloo (including interchanges)*
Commuter: 19
Eurostar: 6
Underground: 8
Waterloo East: 4
Southwark: 2
*Total: 39*

*London King's Cross St Pancras*
King's Cross: 11
St Pancras: 5 (expanding to 13 u/c)
Underground: 8
Thameslink: 2
*Total: 26 (34)*

*London Euston*
Commuter: 18
Underground: 6
*Total: 24*

*London Victoria*
Commuter: 19
Underground: 4
*Total: 23*

*London Liverpool Street*
Commuter: 18
Underground: 4
*Total: 22*

*London Paddington*
Commuter: 14
Underground: 6
*Total: 20*

*London Bridge*
Commuter: 15
Underground: 4
*Total: 19*

*London Charing Cross*
Commuter: 6
Underground: 10
*Total: 16*

*London Moorgate*
*Total: 10*


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

whats all the talk about platforms? 

There are big stations with many platforms which dont get many travelers, as for example Leipzig.
Modern stations like Lehrter bahnhof in Berlin are designed to use a minimal number of platforms efficiently.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Checker said:


> whats all the talk about platforms?
> 
> There are big stations with many platforms which dont get many travelers, as for example Leipzig.
> Modern stations like Lehrter bahnhof in Berlin are designed to use a minimal number of platforms efficiently.


In my humble part of the world, at any given station there are tracks where you can get on and off a train (here, always above track level) . These are platforms.

There are also tracks which are just used for switching locos, passing trains through etc. ... you can't legitimately or safely get on at these tracks.

I accept the point that some platforms (or stations) might be much busier than others, both in terms of traffic and in terms of passengers, and I did address these issues at the start of the thread. However, there's been so much difficulty here defining what is in or out as a platform, that I suggest a traffic or passenger throughput heirarchy should constitute another (but related!) thread. 

If you really want to pursue the issue, where is the busiest platform? My guess is Mumbai (or Tokyo!)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

> 24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)


The number is refferring just to the station: there are even *4 platforms of metro* to add



> 20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)


Plus *4 platforms of metro* (2 not used) and *2 platforms of underground S-lines* (suburban railway)
In next years other 4 platforms are forecasted to be built of two new metro lines 



> 11: Porta Genova (Milan)


To add *2 platforms of metro*



> 10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)


To add *4 platforms of metro*

(obviously in the computation of platforms I added just metro and undergound suburban railways service - in _Passante ferroviario tunnel_; trams are not in the computation)

But there are other stations to add to Milan's list

- * Milano Lambrate:
12 platforms + 2 platforms of metro*

- * Milano Rogoredo:
8 platforms + 2 platforms of metro*

Then there are others with 8-7-6 platforms (as Bovisa FNM or Certosa Fs), but I'll keep 'em out 'cause was said not to compute stations with less of 10 platforms


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> The number is refferring just to the station: there are even *4 platforms of metro* to add
> 
> 
> Plus *4 platforms of metro* (2 not used) and *2 platforms of underground S-lines* (suburban railway)
> ...


I sent you a PM, Gollum! Post us a map!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*"Lost" platforms*

Once there was in Milan even _Porta Vittoria Station_, dismissed decades ago

It had up to 20 platforms

_here a pic of the station dismissed yet_ 










Now they've torn the station down to build a _gigantic_ Library










But underground in the same place there are _4 new platforms_ wich work
They 're the 4 platforms of the underground station of _S-lines_ (suburban service)


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ the surface finishings look very good.

However, what we'd like - across Italy- are the no. of platforms given over to "suburban", commuter, regional and long distance rail, irregardless of whether the tracks terminate in any given city or not, provided we don't count them twice..


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

Justme said:


> Ok, can we clear up which of these are actually terminus'
> 
> 32: Nagoya
> 21: Namba (Osaka)
> ...


As Frungy and others have pointed out, there're no "terminus stations" as such in Japan. Tokyo station is where shinkansen lines end, but commuter lines and the subway just go through. Shibuya is the terminus for Keio Inokashira, Ginza line and Tokyu Toyoko, but JR and Hanzomon/Denentoshi go through; Ikebukuro, Yokohama and Umeda are terminus for one or two private rail operators, but again have other lines going through.
Therefore I'd include Japanese stations just as "big ones", taking into account that few of them (if any) is really a 100% "terminus" one.


----------



## Kentigern (Apr 8, 2005)

The city totals for main termini should be updated for Glasgow - Glasgow Central = 16, Queen Street = 10, total 26.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Yardmaster said:


> I sent you a PM, Gollum! Post us a map!


Just a coupple of Milan's rail network





















This map shows the rail ring, but without the railtracks of FNM (Ferrovie Nord Milano), a company wich has its own network linking the city with all Lombardy: its _terminal_ main station in the city is Cadorna... even if things are a bit different after the rail cross-by tunnel opened)










Here a map with railring, metros and the underground rail link (the one in blue) used for suburban connections, aka _Passante_











P.S.
I just remembered that _Stazione Centrale_ (which trains level is elevated respect the ground level) has not only the 24 platforms for passangers; there other 24 platforms at "ground level" used (at least once used: I don't know actually if they 're in use anymore) for goods trains
In the road tunnels which cross the station (wich railways run on an elevated structure of 2.5 km of lenght and 600 m width!) you can even see the rail tracks to cross the street under the tunnel; they come out by other tunnels (quite always closed with gates) which run under the station structure and its "open-air" rails
It 's quite an interesting aspect of this incredible station I do not know very well and want to deepen
And if I 'll find something interesting I' ll post you, if you 're interested in, don't worry 

Anyway, if these rails are still workin' or not, surely when Stazione Centrale opened (in 1939) it had 24 platforms for passengers only and 24 platforms for goods trains all workin': that means *48 platforms*! 



















_Nice old postcard (maybe of '30s) of the vaults of Centrale_


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

I concur. *Shakes head*


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

It's nice that you agree. Please in future type in a normal sized font in black and try to speak in proper English. Cheers.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Come on, there are some basic rules around here, speak normal, write normal and don't be stupid!

:down: 

Mod's please delete the posts from Naddy G an d my reply, because this is bad for the forum.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Grow up


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

I understand but there's no need to write things like "on a ril" and "2006" at the end of your posts. Please try and write in a normal font as it's easier for people to read it and it messes up the look of the forum. Hopefully the London Olympics will regenerate Straford and improve education etc. Can a mod please delete his posts?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

My name and date are in the left upper corner of my post.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

can't you speak normally with normal size black font and without insults?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Yardmaster said:


> *City Totals for Main Terminii*


That's the second time today I've seen somebody spell termini with a double I - why is it such a commonly-made mistake? :?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Re Milano ... we- the People's Council- have decided that any goods-handling tracks or facilities are not relevant here, and should be referred to an alternate thread. Possible exceptions might be made for mail and parcels exclusively loaded onto what are essentially passenger trains. :bash:

Pity about those lost facilities.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

CharlieP said:


> That's the second time today I've seen somebody spell termini with a double I - why is it such a commonly-made mistake? :?


I dunno, CharlieP ... that was the way I was taught to spell it, and, in the absence of a Dictionary, I tried Google and just got 25,600 hits on "terminii". I always thought it was like "radii" and other plurals derived from Latin. 

There may be some national differences ... colour, color, grey, gray, etc.

(now you're going to say that you got more hits on "termini" but look what the hits actually relate to!)


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Naddy G said:


> soz for ma discrepencies stated above. i didnt mean any disrespect for the mandems jus intrested in the skrapes


Naddy G, many of the people in this forum come from places like Tokyo and Moscow, and even Bukhara, Chengdu,and Bogota, where English is not the native language, but they survive admirably here.

There are are other forums here for people who can't speak English.

I have seen Ali G., but never on this site, and I doubt I ever will. I've never heard his opinion on architecture. Or anything, really. I guess he's just a comedian.


----------



## chix4free (May 10, 2006)

Hi guys, this is my first post on this forum

As a Frenchman and Parisian, I'm happy to see Paris is among the most important places in the world for railroads and tracks.

As an ex-Philadelphian though, I guess you should add Philly's 30th Street Station which has a total of 14 passenger tracks.

Here are a few pics of this typically American station located near the Schuylkill river.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

New update:

*Largest Stations:

30 platforms or more (10)*

52: Grand Central (New York)
42: Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
32: Saint Lazare (Paris)
30: Est (Paris)
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)

*25-29 Platforms(11 Stations)*

29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
29: Porta Romana (Milan)
28: Montparnasse (Paris)
27: Austerlitz (Paris)
27: Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
25: Sydney Central
25: Ueno (Tokyo)

*20-25 Platforms (15 Stations):*


24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)
24: Euston (London)
24: Kings Cross/ St Pancras (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
*22: Madrid Chamartín (Spain)*
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Bruxelles-Midi
22: Lyon (Paris)
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)
20: Paddington (London)

*15-19 Platforms (21 Stations)*

19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
19: Oslo Central
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
18: St Charles (Marseille)
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Glasgow Central
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Flandres (Lille)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
16: Dresden Hauptbahnhof
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal

*10-14 Platforms (38 Stations)*

*14: Barcelona França (Spain)
14: Madrid Puerta de Atocha (Spain)*
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
14: Luzern (terminal)
14: Berlin Lehrter Hauptbahnhof
*14: Barcelona Sants (Spain)*
13: Greco-Bicocca (Milan)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Flandres (Lille)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona)
12: Bruxelles-Nord
11: Porta Genova (Milan)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
11: Berlin Ostbahnhof (East-Station)
11: Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof
10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)
10: Berlin Nordkreuz/Gesundbrunnen
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)
10: Köln Hauptbahnhof


*City Totals for Main Terminii*

194: London (UK)
190: Tokyo (Japan)
181: Paris (France)
97: New York (USA)
97: Milan (Italy)
95: Moscow (Russia)
74: Osaka (Japan)
43: Berlin (Germany)
*43: Nagoya (Japan)*
39: Calcutta (Kolkutta) (India)
39: Munich (Germany)
*36: Madrid (Spain)*
32: Frankfurt (Germany)
*29: Yokohama (Japan)
28: Barcelona (Spain)*
28: Hamburg (Germany)
28: Melbourne (Australia)
26: Brussels (Belgium)
27: Karlsruhe (Germany)
26: Leipzig (Germany)
26: Zürich (Switzerland)
25: Sydney (Australia)
19: Stuttgart (Germany)
19: Oslo (Norway)
18: Basel (Switzerland)
18: Marseille (France)
17: Leeds (UK)
16: Glasgow (UK)
16: Bern (Switzerland)
16: Lille (France)
16: Dresden (Germany)
15: Rotterdam (Netherlands)
14: Manchester (UK)
14: Luzern (Switzerland)
14: Utrecht (Netherlands)
14: Marseille (France)
14: Chiba (Japan)
14: Odawara (Japan)
13: Amsterdam (Netherlands)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag (The Hague) (Netherlands)
12: Lille (France)
12: Nagoya (Japan)
12: Yokohama (Japan)
11: Nürnberg (Nurenberg)
10: Brisbane (Australia)
10: Olten (Switzerland)
10: Köln (Cologne) (Germany)


----------



## chix4free (May 10, 2006)

Largest Stations:

30 platforms or more (10)

52: Grand Central (New York)
42: Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
32: Saint Lazare (Paris)
30: Est (Paris)
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)

25-29 Platforms(11 Stations)

29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
29: Porta Romana (Milan)
28: Montparnasse (Paris)
27: Austerlitz (Paris)
27: Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
25: Sydney Central
25: Ueno (Tokyo)

20-25 Platforms (15 Stations):


24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)
24: Euston (London)
24: Kings Cross/ St Pancras (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Madrid Chamartín (Spain)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Bruxelles-Midi
22: Lyon (Paris)
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)
20: Paddington (London)

15-19 Platforms (21 Stations)

19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
19: Oslo Central
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
18: St Charles (Marseille)
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Glasgow Central
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Flandres (Lille)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
16: Dresden Hauptbahnhof
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal

10-14 Platforms (38 Stations)

14: Barcelona França (Spain)
14: Madrid Puerta de Atocha (Spain)
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
14: Luzern (terminal)
14: Berlin Lehrter Hauptbahnhof
14: Barcelona Sants (Spain)
*14 : 30th Street Station (Philadelphia, PA)*
13: Greco-Bicocca (Milan)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Flandres (Lille)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona)
12: Bruxelles-Nord
11: Porta Genova (Milan)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
11: Berlin Ostbahnhof (East-Station)
11: Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof
10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)
10: Berlin Nordkreuz/Gesundbrunnen
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)
10: Köln Hauptbahnhof


City Totals for Main Terminii

194: London (UK)
190: Tokyo (Japan)
181: Paris (France)
97: New York (USA)
97: Milan (Italy)
95: Moscow (Russia)
74: Osaka (Japan)
43: Berlin (Germany)
43: Nagoya (Japan)
39: Calcutta (Kolkutta) (India)
39: Munich (Germany)
36: Madrid (Spain)
32: Frankfurt (Germany)
29: Yokohama (Japan)
28: Barcelona (Spain)
28: Hamburg (Germany)
28: Melbourne (Australia)
26: Brussels (Belgium)
27: Karlsruhe (Germany)
26: Leipzig (Germany)
26: Zürich (Switzerland)
25: Sydney (Australia)
19: Stuttgart (Germany)
19: Oslo (Norway)
18: Basel (Switzerland)
18: Marseille (France)
17: Leeds (UK)
16: Glasgow (UK)
16: Bern (Switzerland)
16: Lille (France)
16: Dresden (Germany)
15: Rotterdam (Netherlands)
14: Manchester (UK)
14: Luzern (Switzerland)
14: Utrecht (Netherlands)
14: Marseille (France)
14: Chiba (Japan)
14: Odawara (Japan)
13: Amsterdam (Netherlands)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag (The Hague) (Netherlands)
12: Lille (France)
12: Nagoya (Japan)
12: Yokohama (Japan)
11: Nürnberg (Nurenberg)
10: Brisbane (Australia)
10: Olten (Switzerland)
10: Köln (Cologne) (Germany)


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8384653&postcount=199



coth said:


> 106 for moscow
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8239681&postcount=132
> 
> plus why not count 3 central stations square into one?
> ...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Having just been to Köln (Cologne) last weekend, one of the stations I stopped on was Bahnhof Köln Messe/Deutz. This is just across the river from the Hauptbahnhof and I believe it qualifies for this list as it seemed to have over 10 stations, and is used as a stop for Köln on the ICE (intercity trains). In fact, the ICE3, the fasted train in Germany stops here from Frankfurt or Düsseldorf. Does anyone know how many stations this actually has? Also, I fear the Köln Hauptbahnhof number of 10 doesn't include the U-bahn. Is this true?


----------



## Oberleutnant (Sep 11, 2002)

Something to add to the list: 
(central) Helsinki Railway Station, which has 19 platforms


----------



## NicoArgentina (Sep 12, 2005)

Buenos Aires main stations shoud be added to the list too! I could only get a few pics of 2 stations, Contitución and Retiro. Both are being restored, and they both handle a large number of passengers (they serve a 12 million people city)

Constitución



Retiro


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

@NicoArgentina, Yes, they certainly should. But we need statistics to add to the list. If you can find out the platform count for each station (including any subway/metro platforms as well)

Great photos by the way.


----------



## NicoArgentina (Sep 12, 2005)

Justme said:


> @NicoArgentina, Yes, they certainly should. But we need statistics to add to the list. If you can find out the platform count for each station (including any subway/metro platforms as well)
> 
> Great photos by the way.


Here I have some info. Constitución handles 600 thousand passengers a day and has 16 platforms. Retiro 300 thousand, 18 platforms, and Once 400 thousand and 10 platforms (no pics of this station)


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok Chicago has 4 Major stations. 
Union Station being the largest with 30 platforms:









There are 3 other stations that i do not know the number of platforms, maybe someone else has the time to find out?
They are:

Ogilvie Transportation Center (Satellite: Here )
LaSalle Street Station (Satellite: Here )
Randolph Street Terminal/Millennium Station


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Wao..*

Nice to know...You French have a lot to offer..Frace est cool...Oui France est tres cool..Le francais est un langue tres belle...et tres interessante..


----------



## ChrisH (Mar 7, 2006)

Reading (UK) has 12 platforms, and is the junction of 5 railway lines 

It's a big bottleneck and there are plans to expand it to 14 platforms over the next few years.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Updated

*Largest Stations:*

30 platforms or more (10)

52: Grand Central (New York)
42: Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
32: Saint Lazare (Paris)
30: Est (Paris)
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)
30: Union Station (Chicago)

25-29 Platforms(11 Stations)

29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
29: Porta Romana (Milan)
28: Montparnasse (Paris)
27: Austerlitz (Paris)
27: Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
25: Sydney Central
25: Ueno (Tokyo)

20-25 Platforms (15 Stations):


24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)
24: Euston (London)
24: Kings Cross/ St Pancras (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Madrid Chamartín (Spain)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Bruxelles-Midi
22: Lyon (Paris)
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)
20: Paddington (London)

15-19 Platforms (21 Stations)

19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
19: Helsinki Central
19: Oslo Central
18: Retiro (Buenos Aires)
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
18: St Charles (Marseille)
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment (UK)
16: Constitución (Buenos Aires)
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Glasgow Central
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Flandres (Lille)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
16: Dresden Hauptbahnhof
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal

10-14 Platforms (38 Stations)

14: Barcelona França (Spain)
14: Madrid Puerta de Atocha (Spain)
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
14: Luzern (terminal)
14: Berlin Lehrter Hauptbahnhof
14: Barcelona Sants (Spain)
14 : 30th Street Station (Philadelphia, PA)
13: Greco-Bicocca (Milan)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Flandres (Lille)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona)
12: Bruxelles-Nord
12: Reading (UK)
11: Porta Genova (Milan)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
11: Berlin Ostbahnhof (East-Station)
11: Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof
10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)
10: Berlin Nordkreuz/Gesundbrunnen
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)
10: Köln Hauptbahnhof
10: Once (Buenos Aires)


*City Totals for Main Terminii*

194: London (UK)
190: Tokyo (Japan)
181: Paris (France)
97: New York (USA)
97: Milan (Italy)
95: Moscow (Russia)
74: Osaka (Japan)
44: Buenos Aires (Argentina)
43: Berlin (Germany)
43: Nagoya (Japan)
39: Calcutta (Kolkutta) (India)
39: Munich (Germany)
36: Madrid (Spain)
32: Frankfurt (Germany)
30: Chicago (USA)
29: Yokohama (Japan)
28: Barcelona (Spain)
28: Hamburg (Germany)
28: Melbourne (Australia)
26: Brussels (Belgium)
27: Karlsruhe (Germany)
26: Leipzig (Germany)
26: Zürich (Switzerland)
25: Sydney (Australia)
19: Helsinki (Finland)
19: Stuttgart (Germany)
19: Oslo (Norway)
18: Basel (Switzerland)
18: Marseille (France)
17: Leeds (UK)
16: Glasgow (UK)
16: Bern (Switzerland)
16: Lille (France)
16: Dresden (Germany)
15: Rotterdam (Netherlands)
14: Manchester (UK)
14: Luzern (Switzerland)
14: Utrecht (Netherlands)
14: Marseille (France)
14: Chiba (Japan)
14: Odawara (Japan)
13: Amsterdam (Netherlands)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag (The Hague) (Netherlands)
12: Lille (France)
12: Nagoya (Japan)
12: Yokohama (Japan)
12: Reading (UK)
11: Nürnberg (Nurenberg)
10: Brisbane (Australia)
10: Olten (Switzerland)
10: Köln (Cologne) (Germany)


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Oslo Centralstation is connected to Jernbanetorget metro-station, both with stairs/escalators/elevators and a walk-tunnel directly between the tracks at the train-station and metro-station. Metro-drivers also announce that next stop is Oslo S/Jernbanetorget(the few times one can actually understand what they say), so it is definitely right to include it. So therefore 19+2=21 tracks for Oslo Central. 

I've been trying to find statistics for Oslo Central-station, but all I could find was this, from 2000:
*Number of trains per day: 865
*Number of passenger-trains per day: 796
*Number of passengers per week, localtrains only: 250.000
From the last figure, I'm guessing it's something like 45.000 per weekday and 10.000 in the weekend, although that is rediculously low, imo. In addition though, there are atleast 10.000 passengers on the airport-express-train each day, and some ten thousands from medium and long distance trains.

Here are some photos


















Some of my photos. I took the two first ones a couple of years ago, from a bus:


















A couple of photos I took during christmas, therefore so dark. Not easy to see it, but this is the main entrance









This used to be "Østbanen", the old eastern terminus, before Oslo Central was built. Now it is one of the entrances, and also a shopping-mall









A photo I took about 2 years ago









Here's an image of Jernbanetorget metrostation


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

According to these posts: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8237266&postcount=123, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8237901&postcount=125, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8238148&postcount=127, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8238251&postcount=128 and if we count mertro stations (I don't understand why, but if it is the rule...), concerning France, the list is not up to date (be careful, what minato ku said, all was not correct).

For Saint Lazare I don't count the







(Auber stattion) and the metro lines







,







(Opéra station).

So,
48: Nord (Paris)
38: Saint Lazare (Paris)
36: Est (Paris)
36: Montparnasse (Paris)
29: Austerlitz (Paris)
26: Lyon (Paris)

18: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
16: Flandres (Lille)




Updated

Largest Stations:

30 platforms or more (12)

52: Grand Central (New York)
*48: Nord (Paris)*
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
*38: Saint Lazare (Paris)*
*36: Est (Paris)*
*36: Montparnasse (Paris)*
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)
30: Union Station (Chicago)

25-29 Platforms(11 Stations)

*29: Austerlitz (Paris)*
29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
29: Porta Romana (Milan)
27: Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof
*26: Lyon (Paris)*
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
25: Sydney Central
25: Ueno (Tokyo)

20-25 Platforms (14 Stations):

24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)
24: Euston (London)
24: Kings Cross/ St Pancras (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Madrid Chamartín (Spain)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Bruxelles-Midi
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)
20: Paddington (London)

15-19 Platforms (24 Stations)

19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
19: Helsinki Central
19: Oslo Central
18: Retiro (Buenos Aires)
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
*18: Saint Charles (Marseilles)*
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment (UK)
16: Constitución (Buenos Aires)
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Glasgow Central
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
*16: Flandres (Lille)*
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
16: Dresden Hauptbahnhof
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal

10-14 Platforms (39 Stations)

14: Barcelona França (Spain)
14: Madrid Puerta de Atocha (Spain)
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Luzern (terminal)
14: Berlin Lehrter Hauptbahnhof
14: Barcelona Sants (Spain)
14 : 30th Street Station (Philadelphia, PA)
13: Greco-Bicocca (Milan)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona)
12: Bruxelles-Nord
12: Reading (UK)
11: Porta Genova (Milan)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
11: Berlin Ostbahnhof (East-Station)
11: Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof
10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)
10: Berlin Nordkreuz/Gesundbrunnen
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)
10: Köln Hauptbahnhof
10: Once (Buenos Aires)


City Totals for Main Terminii

*213: Paris (France)*
194: London (UK)
190: Tokyo (Japan)
97: New York (USA)
97: Milan (Italy)
95: Moscow (Russia)
74: Osaka (Japan)
44: Buenos Aires (Argentina)
43: Berlin (Germany)
43: Nagoya (Japan)
39: Calcutta (Kolkutta) (India)
39: Munich (Germany)
36: Madrid (Spain)
32: Frankfurt (Germany)
30: Chicago (USA)
29: Yokohama (Japan)
28: Barcelona (Spain)
28: Hamburg (Germany)
28: Melbourne (Australia)
26: Brussels (Belgium)
27: Karlsruhe (Germany)
26: Leipzig (Germany)
26: Zürich (Switzerland)
25: Sydney (Australia)
19: Helsinki (Finland)
19: Stuttgart (Germany)
19: Oslo (Norway)
18: Basel (Switzerland)
*18: Marseilles (France)*
17: Leeds (UK)
16: Glasgow (UK)
16: Bern (Switzerland)
*16: Lille (France)*
16: Dresden (Germany)
15: Rotterdam (Netherlands)
14: Manchester (UK)
14: Luzern (Switzerland)
14: Utrecht (Netherlands)
14: Chiba (Japan)
14: Odawara (Japan)
13: Amsterdam (Netherlands)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag (The Hague) (Netherlands)
12: Nagoya (Japan)
12: Yokohama (Japan)
12: Reading (UK)
11: Nürnberg (Nurenberg)
10: Brisbane (Australia)
10: Olten (Switzerland)
10: Köln (Cologne) (Germany)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> (be careful, what minato ku said, all was not correct).
> 
> For Saint Lazare I don't count the
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Gare du Nord:

























The "commuter part" of Gare du Nord:

























The "RER part" of Gare du Nord (







,







, Magenta on







):

























The "subway part" of Gare du Nord (







,







):

















Gare de L'Est:

























The "subway part" of Gare de l'Est (







,







,







):


























Gare Montparnasse:








Montparnasse 2 Pasteur:









The "subway part" of Gare Montparnasse: (







):










Gare de Lyon

















The "RER part" of Gare de Lyon (







,







):









The "subway part" of Gare de Lyon (







,







):



















The "subway part" of Gare d'Austerlitz (







):


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow!!!!! This is so massive terminal.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Other pics For Montparnasse Station


































Subway station.


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart (Sep 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> According to these posts: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8237266&postcount=123, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8237901&postcount=125, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8238148&postcount=127, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8238251&postcount=128 and if we count mertro stations (I don't understand why, but if it is the rule...), concerning France, the list is not up to date (be careful, what minato ku said, all was not correct).
> 
> For Saint Lazare I don't count the
> 
> ...



Manchester has 2 main terminus, Piccadilly has 14 platforms and Victoria has 6. Also each station has a further 2 metrolink platforms.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Gare de Lille-Flandres:
























The "new" building










Gare de Marseille-Saint Charles:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Great updates from Paris!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

@Irish Blood English Heart, Is the Manchester Metrolink proper platforms for a metro, or Tram Platforms? So far no trams or Light Rail has been included (unless the Light Rail is of metro standard)


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

*AMSTERDAM CENTRAAL STATION*

*ORIGINALLY POSTED BY. @Winbuks*









Bron: Zwart & Jansma Architecten


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Justme, I have two more stations to add for London :

*Clapham Junction*

**Platforms:* 16 Overground, none underground.

* *Annual entry/exit figures (not including interchange):* 17.122 million 

*Operators:
- Silverlink *(Terminus)*
- South West Trains
- Southern Trains





















*Stratford Station*

**Platforms:* 15 Overall.

* *Annual entry/exit figures (not including interchange):* 17.122 million 

*Operators:
- Jubilee Line (*terminus*)
- Docklands Light Railway (*terminus*)
- c2c
- one
- Siverlink
- Central Line


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Updated

*Largest Stations:*

*30 platforms or more (12)*

52: Grand Central (New York)
48: Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
38: Saint Lazare (Paris)
36: Est (Paris)
36: Montparnasse (Paris)
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)
30: Union Station (Chicago

*25-29 Platforms(11 Stations)*

29: Austerlitz (Paris)
29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
29: Porta Romana (Milan)
27: Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof
*26: Kings Cross/St.Pancras*
26: Lyon (Paris)
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
25: Sydney Central
25: Ueno (Tokyo)

*20-25 Platforms (14 Stations):*

24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)
24: Euston (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Madrid Chamartín (Spain)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Bruxelles-Midi
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)
20: Paddington (London)

*15-19 Platforms (25 Stations)*

19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
19: Helsinki Central
19: Oslo Central
18: Retiro (Buenos Aires)
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
18: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment (UK)
16: Constitución (Buenos Aires)
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Glasgow Central
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Flandres (Lille)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
16: Dresden Hauptbahnhof
*15: Stratford (London)*
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal

*10-14 Platforms (39 Stations)*

14: Barcelona França (Spain)
14: Madrid Puerta de Atocha (Spain)
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Luzern (terminal)
14: Berlin Lehrter Hauptbahnhof
14: Barcelona Sants (Spain)
14 : 30th Street Station (Philadelphia, PA)
13: Greco-Bicocca (Milan)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona)
12: Bruxelles-Nord
12: Reading (UK)
11: Porta Genova (Milan)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
11: Berlin Ostbahnhof (East-Station)
11: Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof
10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)
10: Berlin Nordkreuz/Gesundbrunnen
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)
10: Köln Hauptbahnhof
10: Once (Buenos Aires)


*City Totals for Main Terminii*


213: Paris (France)
*202: London (UK)*
190: Tokyo (Japan)
97: New York (USA)
97: Milan (Italy)
95: Moscow (Russia)
74: Osaka (Japan)
44: Buenos Aires (Argentina)
43: Berlin (Germany)
43: Nagoya (Japan)
39: Calcutta (Kolkutta) (India)
39: Munich (Germany)
36: Madrid (Spain)
32: Frankfurt (Germany)
30: Chicago (USA)
29: Yokohama (Japan)
28: Barcelona (Spain)
28: Hamburg (Germany)
28: Melbourne (Australia)
26: Brussels (Belgium)
27: Karlsruhe (Germany)
26: Leipzig (Germany)
26: Zürich (Switzerland)
25: Sydney (Australia)
19: Helsinki (Finland)
19: Stuttgart (Germany)
19: Oslo (Norway)
18: Basel (Switzerland)
18: Marseilles (France)
17: Leeds (UK)
16: Glasgow (UK)
16: Bern (Switzerland)
16: Lille (France)
16: Dresden (Germany)
15: Rotterdam (Netherlands)
14: Manchester (UK)
14: Luzern (Switzerland)
14: Utrecht (Netherlands)
14: Chiba (Japan)
14: Odawara (Japan)
13: Amsterdam (Netherlands)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag (The Hague) (Netherlands)
12: Nagoya (Japan)
12: Yokohama (Japan)
12: Reading (UK)
11: Nürnberg (Nurenberg)
10: Brisbane (Australia)
10: Olten (Switzerland)
10: Köln (Cologne) (Germany)


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cannon Street comes up just short with 9 platforms.

*Terminus for Southern and South Eastern Services.

*Circle and District tube lines.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

SE9 said:


> *Largest Stations:*
> 
> *30 platforms or more (10)*
> 
> ...


SE9, when you update the list, it should be nice to use the latest version (see previous page).




> *Largest Stations:*
> 
> *30 platforms or more (12)*
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

^ I got the versions mixed up man. I got it updated not.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

SE9 said:


> *Kings Cross/St Pancras*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to add the 2 *Kings Cross* Thameslink branch platforms: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King's_Cross_Thameslink

+2 platforms


*Kings Cross/St Pancras*










- Platforms: *18 Overground* / 8 Underground

-Lines:
*First Capital Connect
*GNER
*Hull Trains
*Grand Central Trains
*Midland Mainline
*Circle Line
*Hammersmith & City Line
*Metropolitan Line
*Northern Line
*Victoria Line
*Picadilly Line
**Thameslink*

- Annual Passenger *entry and exit only* (not including interchanging passengers): 53.5 million Overground/ 77.564 million Underground/131 million Total


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

@SE9, Earlier in the thread we discounted stations like Clapton Junction as they were more associated with suburban interchange or through stations rather than central terminus'.

i.e. a central terminus can also be a through station, but large suburban stations havn't been included for any of the cities (as far as I know) so far.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

^ Thats cool.. I'll remove Clapham Junction.

Stratford (15) and Wimbledon (10) are large-ish terminus' too, although not central. Should I remove them aswell?

Sorry about the confusion. I just spotted a "suburban" station and assumed that they were being counted.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where "Stratford" Station London is ? It's off my radar. 

Thanks for keeping the threads together, JustMe, and thanks to eveyone who's kept the platform totals updated.

*Re Chicago ... (in the other thread)*

from what are essentially two seperate terminals, the even-numbered tracks/platforms go northwards, and the odd-numbered tracks go southwards? Unusual (but not heretical).

*Re Flinders St. Melbourne:*

This station originally comprised two (Flinders st. & Prince's Bridge). After renumerating the platforms, it had 1-16 (14 was "One East"), but two ere lost (in fact the entirety of Prince's Bridge Station) during the construction of Federation Square, and platform 11 is not currently operative, although 10 & 11 east (12 & 13) are still in use. My total stands: Flinders St: 13 (operative) platforms.

*Re. Southern Cross Melbourne:*

The total I have suggested again appears to stand. Platforms 1-14 operate, 8 south is not just an extension of 8, & 15 &16, although planned, are still just a building site. Platforms 2 -8 have one or more cross-overs along their length, which could arguably be construed as reason for them being counted as multiple platforms (2 north, 2 south, etc.) but I won't go into this .... for obvious reasons!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Yardmaster said:


> Can anyone tell me where "Stratford" Station London is ? It's off my radar.


Stratford station is a major suburban station to London's East, as you can see from the map below; follow the arrow from the top/right

Keep in mind that this map doesn't show the new highspeed Eurostar line which is nearly completed passing through Stratford (and stopping there) before ending in the city. The entire line is underground through London. 

Also, despite being a suburban station, it is a terminus for various lines from the Underground, the DLR and a commuter line.










At the moment, there are trains every 20-30seconds, by the time the Olympics reach London, this will have increased to every 13seconds.

Stratford is directly connected to two of London's five international airports, Stansted and London City. When the new Eurostar platforms are completed it will also have direct links to Paris and Brussels.










Some photos before the full enlargement:


















More details of Stratford International can be found here:
http://www.lcrhq.co.uk/



















I don't have pictures of what the new International part of the station will look like unfortunately.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

I like this picture of St Pancrass from kings-x: it look like a hunted scotish castle.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks.

So Stratford International is ...



An eastern suburbs stop-off for International traffic?


London's Jamaica?


London's Homebush?

Or all of the above?


(and for pure image, nothing will ever go past St. Pancras in London, except Flinders St. in Melbourne and Victoria Station in Mumbai).


----------



## brookliner (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok here is some info from my hometown of Boston. 

South Station - 13 platforms








North Station - 12 platforms (10 active, 2 inactive)

In 1893....









Today its completely nondescript. It's built under the Fleet Center (TD Banknorth Garden), which is the basketball and hockey complex.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

So does anyone know how many platform/tracks the Ogilvy, LaSalle, and Randolph stations have in Chicago? They are all the end of the line for all their trains. I actually work in the office building where the Ogilvy station is located. It's a very interesting and very busy building, but much more an office building with a huge food court in the bottom of it than a full fledged train station. I take the El to work though, so I don't know how many platforms this station has - although I'm thinking 10-13 from my casual glances when I happen to walk by the tracks to get lunch. Any word on these other stations? Combined with Union that could easily push Chicago's citywide total up to around 55 or possibly higher.


----------



## torke (Jan 25, 2006)

*MADRID -"ATOCHA"- STATION*:
*439.874 people/day in 2005* (ABC 9 de febrero) 
The station has a totally of 25 platforms (plus 2 more ones of subway sistem: Atocha Renfe) in 2 different levels, 10 of them in the lower one for local trains ("Atocha Cercanías") and the other 15 in the upper one for high speed and long haul trains ("Puerta de Atocha"). Some pictures of the station from the net:


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

New york may have the most platforms of any central station in the world!

And grand central station is beutiful!


In my personal opinion as an American! The city of Paris has the most beutifull stations ive ever seen.


Most modern! and Up to date!

Kuala Lampur malaysia


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Excellent thread! Just made my day.


----------



## auma (Dec 22, 2004)

Nagoya Station (32 platforms) isn't listed in the Largest stations list while Nagoya's City total seems to include this station.

So, we have to modify the list as

*Largest Stations:*
*32: Nagoya*
*City Totals for Main Terminii:*
*44: Nagoya (Japan)* (Nagoya:32 + Kanayama:12)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Right* Nagoya station is big


----------



## torke (Jan 25, 2006)

THE LAST UPDATE BY NOW:​
Largest Stations:

30 platforms or more (12)

52: Grand Central (New York)
48: Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
38: Saint Lazare (Paris)
36: Est (Paris)
36: Montparnasse (Paris)
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)
30: Union Station (Chicago

25-29 Platforms(12 Stations)

29: Austerlitz (Paris)
29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
29: Porta Romana (Milan)
27: Atocha (Madrid)
27: Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof
26: Kings Cross/St.Pancras
26: Lyon (Paris)
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
25: Sydney Central
25: Ueno (Tokyo)

20-25 Platforms (14 Stations):

24: Chamartín (Madrid)
24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)
24: Euston (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Bruxelles-Midi
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)
20: Paddington (London)

15-19 Platforms (25 Stations)

19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
19: Helsinki Central
19: Oslo Central
18: Retiro (Buenos Aires)
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
18: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment (UK)
16: Constitución (Buenos Aires)
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Glasgow Central
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Flandres (Lille)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
16: Dresden Hauptbahnhof
15: Stratford (London)
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal

10-14 Platforms (39 Stations)

14: Estacio de França (Barcelona, Spain)
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Luzern (terminal)
14: Berlin Lehrter Hauptbahnhof
14: Barcelona Sants (Spain)
14 : 30th Street Station (Philadelphia, PA)
13: Greco-Bicocca (Milan)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Santa Justa (Seville, Spain)
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona, Spain)
12: Bruxelles-Nord
12: Reading (UK)
11: Porta Genova (Milan)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
11: Berlin Ostbahnhof (East-Station)
11: Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof
10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)
10: Berlin Nordkreuz/Gesundbrunnen
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)
10: Köln Hauptbahnhof
10: Once (Buenos Aires)
10: Principe Pío (Madrid)


City Totals for Main Terminii


213: Paris (France)
202: London (UK)
190: Tokyo (Japan)
97: New York (USA)
97: Milan (Italy)
95: Moscow (Russia)
74: Osaka (Japan)
61: Madrid (Spain)
44: Buenos Aires (Argentina)
43: Berlin (Germany)
43: Nagoya (Japan)
39: Calcutta (Kolkutta) (India)
39: Munich (Germany)
32: Frankfurt (Germany)
30: Chicago (USA)
29: Yokohama (Japan)
28: Barcelona (Spain)
28: Hamburg (Germany)
28: Melbourne (Australia)
26: Brussels (Belgium)
27: Karlsruhe (Germany)
26: Leipzig (Germany)
26: Zürich (Switzerland)
25: Sydney (Australia)
19: Helsinki (Finland)
19: Stuttgart (Germany)
19: Oslo (Norway)
18: Basel (Switzerland)
18: Marseilles (France)
17: Leeds (UK)
16: Glasgow (UK)
16: Bern (Switzerland)
16: Lille (France)
16: Dresden (Germany)
15: Rotterdam (Netherlands)
14: Manchester (UK)
14: Luzern (Switzerland)
14: Utrecht (Netherlands)
14: Chiba (Japan)
14: Odawara (Japan)
13: Amsterdam (Netherlands)
12: Seville (Spain)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag (The Hague) (Netherlands)
12: Nagoya (Japan)
12: Yokohama (Japan)
12: Reading (UK)
11: Nürnberg (Nurenberg)
10: Brisbane (Australia)
10: Olten (Switzerland)
10: Köln (Cologne) (Germany)


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

@TORKE and the rest:

Nowadays, Madrid Puerta de Atocha has got 15 tracks and Madrid Chamartin has got 22 tracks. So Madrid = 15+22 = 37 tracks.

Update the list, please!
:wink2:


----------



## torke (Jan 25, 2006)

Now a days, Madrid Atocha has got 25 (15+10) tracks plus 2 of the subway!! Try to count them in google earth if u aren't able to go there!! Anyway u should read first what is written in the thread before because there is a post about Atocha Station in the page 12. It was decided too to incluid subway platforms of main stations, in fack they are already counted in Paris and other cities: JUST READ THE THREAD please!!




neuromancer said:


> *
> Atocha ahora:*
> 
> 15 vías Puerta de Atocha
> ...


----------



## cjav (Jun 24, 2006)

Utrecht Centraal is the netherlands biggest station atleast 19 tracks but i think its were like 22 or something

edit: rotterdam centraal also has two subway platforms and will after contruction is done ( currently busy ) will also have plastforms for the new randstadrail


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

*Rome Termini* has 29 platforms, and 4 platform more with the two lines of the metro.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*MADRID​*




Inside the Atocha train station there is a huge botanic garden with tropical trees (from 92' universal exposition)




The building is the tipical industrial station of 19 century


Chamartin station entrance


A green in on the station
​


----------



## yako (Oct 27, 2005)

Stockholm Central Station has 19 platforms, plus an additional 6 metro-platforms.









Entrance facade









Airport Express train









Tracks (You can see my house in this picture!)


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Venice Santa Lucia station has got about 20 tracks...









And the mainland station Venezia Mestre is at about 10 (I think, but I'm not sure).

Genoa's got 2 main stations:
Genova Brignole









(maybe 10 tracks?)


and Genova Piazza Principe









20 tracks


Padova is a medium sized transit station, it should have at least 10 tracks


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^ great photos but do you mean "tracks" or "platforms" - there is a great difference.


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm pretty sure about the number of tracks, not about the number of platforms, 'cause in some cases you can find "one track>one platform" in others "two tracks>one platform" and sometimes there are both the cases in the same station.

Absolutely I don't know the exact number of platforms!

Surely 19 platforms are somewhat different from 10 tracks only 


I still can't find good pics of italian stations... and this is a shame because most of the major ones are truly beautiful buildings


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

In Buenos Aires

Constitución:
16 platforms suface
4 platforms of subway
*total: 20 platforms*
(great old pic)


















Retiro (3 terminals together)
(8, 6, 6) platforms 
4 platforms subway (Line C)
*total: 28 platforms*


















Once de septiembre
10 platforms
2 underground
3 subway (line A)
2 subway (line H) already builded - opening 2007
*total: 17 platforms*









Belgrano (south) Station
*total: 6 platforms*

Federico Lacroze Station
8 platforms
2 subway platforms (line B)
*total: 10 platforms*

the main network


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

So, Buenos Aires ranks among the first in the world for the number of tracks...


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

Isn't there any african terminal station among the most important?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Station Ramses in Cairo, Egypt.

Some others in South Africa, Morocco, etc.
:wink2:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Aerials of some of Italian main terminals

*MILANO - Centrale



ROMA - Termini



NAPOLI - Centrale



TORINO - Porta Nuova



FIRENZE - S. Maria Novella



VENEZIA - S. Lucia



MILANO - Porta Garibaldi*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Confrontation between three Italian giants

*MILANO - Centrale



ROMA - Termini



NAPOLI - Centrale*


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I like the way the tracks lead out of Venice's station.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

torke said:


> *ZARAGOZA (SPAIN) - ESTACION DE LAS DELICIAS:*


^^Zaragoza Delicias station is huge, like an airport!^^

The main reason is because it is in the middle of the HSL from Barcelona to Madrid.
:eek2:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

SE9 said:


> _*Largest Stations:*_
> 
> *30 platforms or more (12)*
> 
> ...


Since the thread was dead, I just thought I'd bump it alive ... Merry Christmas! :banana: 

Although I haven't posted for a while, I have been compiling statistics ... and even taking the odd journey or two. 

Still waiting for Chinese Statistics! 

Some questions slightly off-topic:

Is St. Pancras still to become the Under-Thames terminus for Eurostar?
What happened to the Paddington/Liverpool St Crosslink?

Keep it up, Ladies & Gentlemen ! :cheers:


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

^^Are you sure about these platform numbers? I checked some stations in wikipedia and platform numbers given there were usually much smaller.

For example:
Waterloo 24
Grand Central 44
Munchen Huaptbahnhof 32 tracks so probably 16 platforms


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Look said:


> ^^Are you sure about these platform numbers? I checked some stations in wikipedia and platform numbers given there were usually much smaller.
> 
> For example:
> Waterloo 24
> ...


No, I'm not! I'm just trusting you guys and gals to report honestly ... also the idea was that platforms wouldn't be counted twice ... i.e. if the line was counted where it terminated (or went through) then it wouldn't be counted somewhere else as well.

But 32 tracks would mean 32 platforms, unless the tracks were so-arranged that a train could not be boarded from them ...


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Chicagoago said:


> I know we already stated that Chicago Union Station has 30 platforms handling Amtrack and 6 commuter rail lines.
> 
> I looked it up and the Ogilvie Station (Northwest Station) has 16 platforms handling 3 commuter rail lines.
> 
> ...


I don't think the last 3 stations have been added to the list


----------



## elfabyanos (Jun 18, 2006)

Charing Cross/Embankment is definately wrong - it has 6 mainline terminus platforms. There are four more tube platforms, plus another 2 at the staion down the road (Embankment). This list is adding all the platforms - inlcuding metro lines serving the terminus.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Look said:


> ...
> Waterloo 24
> ...


Waterloo Station has 36 platforms overall, just read the article more clearly:

*Waterloo *_(south west trains):_ 19
*Waterloo International *_(eurostar):_ 5
*Waterloo Underground*_(underground/metro trains):_ 8
*Waterloo East *_(south eastern and southern trains):_ 4

*Overall:* 36

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterloo_station



elfabyanos said:


> Charing Cross/Embankment is definately wrong - it has 6 mainline terminus platforms. There are four more tube platforms, plus another 2 at the staion down the road (Embankment). This list is adding all the platforms - inlcuding metro lines serving the terminus.


*Charing Cross* _(south eastern and southern trains):_ 6
*Charing Cross Underground *_(underground/metro trains):_ 4
*Embankment Underground*_(underground/metro trains):_ 6

*Overall:* 16

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charing_Cross_railway_station
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charing_Cross_tube_station
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embankment_tube_station


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Some facts about Zürich Hauptbahnhof, not only the biggest in our country, but one of the busiest in the world:

Opened 1847 - in today's form 1871
Tracks: 26 (6 underground)
Trains: 2.915 departments/day (884 long distance/international connections) + 5.000 Shunting moves
Passengers: 360.000/day > 131'400'000 passengers/year!!
Running time: 5am to 1am, Friday and Saturday night 24 hours.

Main connection to EuroCity, Cisalpino, TGV and InterCity Express trains.










The big hall is used throughout the year for events such as christmas market, weekly markets, cinema, sport events, theaters, techno parties or others.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Not bad.
It would be the second busiest terminal station (RER not include) in Paris.
(Chatelet subway and RER station is the busiest station but it is not a railway terminal station) .


----------



## Kiev30 (Apr 5, 2006)

Kiev Train Station ( UKRAINE) 15 Platforms , 30 miilion people per year : 

Cetral Terminal:

































South Terminal (same Train Station , just have two Terminals =) :


----------



## Kiev30 (Apr 5, 2006)

and also another small terminal of that same Train Station In kiev , for Trains around city Area


----------



## Kiev30 (Apr 5, 2006)

also there is a bridge that connects south nd Central Terminal from this pic you can see part of the bridge


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Does anyone have stats fo Chinese stations? :?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Rome's Termini station has 29 tracks.
Source: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stazione_di_Roma_Termini


----------



## werico (Dec 30, 2005)

how come there's no statistics of any Chinese station? here's the newly built Shanghai Southern Railway Station


----------



## werico (Dec 30, 2005)

Reportedly, Beijing Western Station is currently the largest in Asia, however, there's an even bigger one under construction in Guangzhou/Panyu of southern China. Moreover, another hub station, said to be Asia's largest, is going to be built in Shanghai by 2010


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I was in Zurich last year, one of the prettiest stations I've ever seen. The Christmas market was on, and a lot of jewellery companies had make very expensive decorations for the xmas trees. The massive front hall was beautiful, as was the art. I loved it!

Munich station was great too, much more of an 'urban' busy feel to it.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> In *Paris* there are 6 terminus railway stations:
> *Gare du Nord*: 36 platforms at ground level, 4 platforms underground (no terminus), 180 Millon/passengers/year, third railway station in the world (?)
> *Gare de l'Est*: 30 platforms at ground level, 34 Millon/passengers/year


With the "Magenta" terminal, Paris-Nord and Paris-Est can be considered as a single train station like London-King's X / St Pancrass / Thameslink 



[email protected] said:


> *Gare de Lyon*: 18 platforms at ground level, 4 platforms underground (no terminus), 83 Millon/passengers/year
> *Gare d'Austerlitz*: 21 platforms at ground level, 4 platforms underground (no terminus), 25 Millon/passengers/year


Paris-Lyon, Paris-Austerlitz, Paris-Bercy and Paris-Bibliothèque François Mitterand are almost the same station too.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

On a different note, looking at this picture of Oslo (a city that I love) I think it would be a great idea for the lines heading towards the central station to be sunk, thereby allowing more free space and a chance for the city to reconnect to the waterfront. And with it being a scandinavian city, I can imagine that the building that would be built on top would be of a fantastic design. But that's just my thoughts...


----------



## Jean Luc (Mar 23, 2006)

city_thing said:


> On a different note, looking at this picture of Oslo (a city that I love) I think it would be a great idea for the lines heading towards the central station to be sunk, thereby allowing more free space and a chance for the city to reconnect to the waterfront. And with it being a scandinavian city, I can imagine that the building that would be built on top would be of a fantastic design. But that's just my thoughts...


You'd have to do something similar to that freeway or main road (along with the smaller road next to it perhaps) to the left of the station to achieve that aim.



SE9 said:


> 25: Sydney Central


Only platforms 1-15 are terminating ones. Platforms 16-25 are through ones for suburban trains heading into and out of the CBD.


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*The total number of platforms for the 5 main stations in Buenos Aires is 81...*


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

eomer said:


> Paris-Lyon, Paris-Austerlitz, Paris-Bercy and Paris-Bibliothèque François Mitterand are almost the same station too.


not really

but Paris-Austerlitz and Paris-Bibliothèque François Mitterand will become the same station with the renovation of Auzterliz station and the TGV.

Paris bercy is the night train terminal of the Gare de Lyon


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Jean Luc said:


> (re. Sydney station)
> 
> Only platforms 1-15 are terminating ones. Platforms 16-25 are through ones for suburban trains heading into and out of the CBD.


I don't have a problem with this - the station has 25 platforms- I just don't want to see the tracks counted again somewhere further down the track. Look at the photo of Shanghai South Station posted above: all the platforms appear to run right through, but in my book it still counts as a terminal (or terminus!).

Due to different modes of operation, comparing stations has been fraught with difficulties. One example: in Melbourne, Southern cross is now sporting extra platforms, two north, three north etc., with the appropriate trackwork to enable them to function as independent platforms, even though they are extensions of platforms two and three. 

One city I do wonder about is Tokyo, where Tokyo, Ueno, Shinjuku, etc. which are all listed here are all part of a loop. Witthout paying a visit, I guess I'll never know.



poponoso said:


> *The total number of platforms for the 5 main stations in Buenos Aires is 81...*


As for Buenos Aires, well bring them on!


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

About Tokyo- the main terminus stations are all located on the Yamanote Loop line. They are all city centers with major offices and shops. Inside the loop are more offices/residences/shops, but not as much as the loop stations. The subway is mostly located inside the loop.

Each major station on the loop is the terminus for a private railway that spokes out in a direction away from Tokyo. Tokyo is the east hub to Chiba, Ueno is the northeast hub to Chiba and Ibaraki, Akabane is the north hub to Gunma, Saitama and Tochigi, Ikebukuro is the northwest hub to Saitama, Shinjuku is the west hub to West Tokyo, Shibuya is the southwest hub to Kanagawa, and Shinagawa is the south hub to Yokohama and the west side of Tokyo bay.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Amsterdam Central Station, Holland*

Not so big, 15 platforms,














































*extra building for the bus and cars*









it's not a good overvieuw picture but i couldn't find more...


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Frungy said:


> About Tokyo- the main terminus stations are all located on the Yamanote Loop line. They are all city centers with major offices and shops. Inside the loop are more offices/residences/shops, but not as much as the loop stations. The subway is mostly located inside the loop.
> 
> Each major station on the loop is the terminus for a private railway that spokes out in a direction away from Tokyo. Tokyo is the east hub to Chiba, Ueno is the northeast hub to Chiba and Ibaraki, Akabane is the north hub to Gunma, Saitama and Tochigi, Ikebukuro is the northwest hub to Saitama, Shinjuku is the west hub to West Tokyo, Shibuya is the southwest hub to Kanagawa, and Shinagawa is the south hub to Yokohama and the west side of Tokyo bay.


Thanks ... I sort of realize all this, and have an album of about 50 pages on Japanese railways printed out, including the internal layouts of some of those stations, and certainly the overall connectivity of the Yamanote Loop. 

I'm not a great international traveller myself, for want of money rather than enthusiasm.

I first kicked off this thread in response to a similar thread regarding freight ... rather flippantly.

It's been educative, but very difficult to manage, especially because of repeated problems of definition. Manage? This is a democratic forum, I hope ... and hopefully not just educative for me alone.

It seems to have boiled down to a platform count ... but even there there are problems of definition. Train movements, passengers, train-kilometres, passenger-kilometres? Metro/commuter/real rail ?

And what is the worth of an unused platform?


----------



## Orgoglioso (Aug 30, 2006)

Does anybody have any photos of Leeds city station, they did it out a few years ago, it looks really good now, it has a great new roof and its been on that list made up, having 17 platforms. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Orgoglioso (Aug 30, 2006)

I only have this link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leeds_City_railway_station


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Some facts about German stations:

*Frankfurt Main Station*
passengers/day: 350000 - Germany's busiest
trains/day: ~1800 (~1100 s-bahn, 290 regional, 342 long distance) + xxx metro
hall size: 230m*186m
platforms: 32 (24 overground, 4 s-bahn underground, 4 metro underground)
tram stations: 3
other major Frankfurt stations:
+ Südbahnhof - tracks: 15 (13 og, 2 metro ug), platforms: 12 (10 og, 2 metro ug), passengers: ???
+ Höchst - tracks: 14, platforms: 12, passengers: ???
+ Flughafen (Airport) - tracks&platforms: 7 (4 og, 3ug), passengers (overground long-distance station): 20000

*München (Munich) Main Station*
passengers/day: 350000 - 2nd in Germany
trains/day: 1433 (967 s-bahn, 246 regional, 220 long-distance) + xxx metro
platforms: 40 (32 og, 4 s-bahn ug (only 2 tracks), 2*2 metro ug)
tram stations: 4
other major Munich stations:
+ Pasing - tracks: 14, platforms: 9, passengers: ???
+ Ostbahnhof - tracks: 19 (17 og, 2 metro ug), platforms: 16 (12 passengers og, 2 cars og, 2 metro ug), passengers: ???

*Berlin Main Station*
passengers/day: ??? (250000 calculated)
trains/day: > 1000 s-bahn, 324 regional, 164 long-distance + xxx metro
platforms: 16 (6 og, 8 ug, 2 metro ug)
other major Berlin stations:
+ Ostbahnhof - tracks: 11, platforms: 9, passengers: 90000, trains: 1226 (891 s-bahn, 200 regional, 135 long-distance)
+ Zoo - tracks&platforms: 10 (6 og, 2*2 metro ug), passengers: ???
+ Südkreuz - tracks&platforms: 10, passengers: ???, trains: 1319 (1115 s-bahn, 114 regional, 90 long-distance)


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Excellent reply.

Let's get our Global Definitions finalized.

Passengers: ? Those who move through the barriers, in or out?

Trains. ? Does a train that arrives as a terminal and then departs, count as two trains , or just one? If it split up, and after it arrived, departed at two seperate trains, how would we count it ?

Platforms. What is a platform? Where is the longest platform?

Suppose a platform has points or switches or whatever else you chose to call them, arranged along its length to enable independent operation of trains in and out of the ... platform. Is that one platform, or many?

Hypothetical? Certainly not. My own city terminals lay claim to some very, very, long platforms , but there are cross-overs ... allegedly one of them was the third-longest in the world.

So ... is a platform defined by the distance a railway track lies parallel to something somewhat higher that humans can stand on or is it operationally defined?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Yardmaster said:


> Let's get our Global Definitions finalized.
> 
> Passengers: ? Those who move through the barriers, in or out?


Would be lovely, but we are at the mercy here of the varying transport companies in each city/country. We can only use the information they give us and they are all different.



Yardmaster said:


> Trains. ? Does a train that arrives as a terminal and then departs, count as two trains , or just one?


I would imagine they count as a single train, and is either logged as "no. of departures" or "no. of arrivals"



Yardmaster said:


> If it split up, and after it arrived, departed at two seperate trains, how would we count it ?


Again, I would imagine this is 1 arrival and 2 departures. At the end, we can total the number of arrivals and departures.



Yardmaster said:


> Platforms. What is a platform? Where is the longest platform?


A platform should be defined as either how they are numbered or lettered. I know we have the problem of split platforms here. And this must depend on the specific station. i.e. Platform 1a and 1b (or 1North, and 1South) could be in reality 2 fully seperate platforms. I.e. trains either always terminate at one end or the other and never both. In this case, they could be considered two platforms. However, sometimes a longer train may stop at both and use them as a single platform.

The easiest way is to simply treat each physically seperate platform as 1. But again, that could be inaccurate.



Yardmaster said:


> Suppose a platform has points or switches or whatever else you chose to call them, arranged along its length to enable independent operation of trains in and out of the ... platform. Is that one platform, or many?


See above.



Yardmaster said:


> Hypothetical? Certainly not. My own city terminals lay claim to some very, very, long platforms , but there are cross-overs ... allegedly one of them was the third-longest in the world.


And is all of the platform used for boarding trains? Another question.



Yardmaster said:


> So ... is a platform defined by the distance a railway track lies parallel to something somewhat higher that humans can stand on or is it operationally defined?


Generally, for these main stations, all platforms are raised. I can't image any major station which doesn't have a raised platform.

I would love to see some of these standardized, but in reality, I suspect we will run into heaps of trouble. If we do go this far with all this work, the results should somehow be stored or published outside of this thread. Afterall, we would hate to do all this effort and then loose it someday. Anyone have the time to create a webpage to hold this data?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Good to see someone's thinking!

The split-platform phenomenon is something of a problem for me, in assessing platforms ... platform length?

It shouldn't have been ... more than half a century before my father led me up to "1 North" or "1 Extension" to take me home to my birthplace ....


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Yardmaster said:


> Good to see someone's thinking!
> 
> The split-platform phenomenon is something of a problem for me, in assessing platforms ... platform length?
> 
> It shouldn't have been ... more than half a century before my father led me up to "1 North" or "1 Extension" to take me home to my birthplace ....


Not a prob mate :O)

I think I see what you mean. Platform 1-South and Platform 1-North joint together make a very long "single" platform. But if they are used seperately, then are they indeed "one" platform, or two. Interesting question. 

Personally, it feels as though they would have to be considered two seperate platforms if they are always used for two seperate services. But then, do we do this for all stations around the world?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^
Would a single, long platform become several others simply by removing several metres of concrete?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Yardmaster said:


> ^^
> Would a single, long platform become several others simply by removing several metres of concrete?


If there is a physical barrier splitting the platform, then yes, I would imagine it is not a single platform. Would you agree?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Why is it London major termini are much smaller then Frances for example?

St Pancras has/will have 13 platforms when finished whilst it's French equivalent (Paris le Gare de Nord) has......well a lot more.

Anyway my local major station, Newcastle Central.

It has 12 tracks and 12 platforms.

But it's a strange layout, only five of the tracks with platform faces are through tracks. Two of these platforms faces are split into two platforms so they account for seven of the platform total and are not that big.

Five tracks have bay platforms and these are all on the main north side of the station. Four on the right of the main entrance as you walk in for southern traffic. And one on the left for northern traffic (usually an infrequent stopping train to Morpeth and Chathill).

In decades gone by there were about five more bay platforms on this side but they are long gone and replaced with a car park.

Inbetween these bay platforms is the ticket office/departure & arrivals board and 'wandering' area. The toilets are very limtied and you have to use the stations only over bridge to get to them. There is a lift down to an underground passage for disabled passengers.

Oh and there are two more tracks on the far side of the station without platform faces.

One of these tracks is a through track but bizarrley freight trains still pass through on one of the main inter-city platform facing tracks. Instead this through track is more commonly used to split the end platform in two.

The other platformless track runs from the east of the station and terminates abruptly at the western end next to the signal box.

Newcastle Central is also connected to the Tyne & Wear Metro and has two undergrund tracks.

One of this stations many nice features is the portico, much reduced form it's original envisaged size but still very grand.

Inside the station and it's curved inter-city platforms.
































As you can see there used to be more tracks inbetween platforms.

Main passenger area.









How the east junction used to look (think it used to be the largest flat railway crossing in the world).

















And now.









The portico.









From above.









How it was supposed to be.



























Newcastle Central is on a notoriously tight curve with viaduct approaches on either side. Can't get a picture to properly show this but if you want to see it is on google earth.

I think Newcastle Central is also famed for it's curved structure, apparantley quite unique when it was constructed.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

I remember that junction from "The Eagle Book of Trains". In my childhood.


----------



## elfabyanos (Jun 18, 2006)

London has more terminii as it had more companies vying for passengers at the beginning than France.

London had -

London Bridge, Cannon St, Blackfriars, Holborn Viaduct, Waterloo, Charing Cross, Victoria, Paddington, Marylebone, Euston, St P, King's X, Broad Street, Liverpool Street and Fenchurch Street.

Don't know exactly for Paris but - 
Gare Du Nord, Gare De L'Est, Gare Du Lyon, Gare D'Austerlitz, Gare Saint-Lazare and Gare Montparnasse.

As they are relatively similar in total usage (give or take 50%) it's not surprisong the French ones are grander individually.


----------



## Joba (Sep 2, 2006)

Antwerp Central Station has 14 platforms on 3 levels, although 4 are still under construction.



















Courtesy of Thermo:


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

elfabyanos said:


> London has more terminii as it had more companies vying for passengers at the beginning than France.
> 
> London had -
> 
> ...


You forgot Bercy, a small station for the overnight trains to Italy and "Auto-Train" service and Pasteur (close to Montparnasse) for the Paris-Granville (Normandy) trains. 

There used to be 4 more terminus stations in Paris: 

Bastille: it has been closed in 1969 (steam engines until the end) and the line diverted underground to become the RER A. This commuter service used to go further than know (Verneuil l'Etang while now it's only going to Boissy Saint Léger). The station has been demolished in the 80' to make place for the (ugly) Opera. 

Orsay: terminus for the then "P.O." (Paris Orleans). It used to link Paris and Bordeaux with fast and electric trains since the 30' to challenge "Etat" (State) company which had a similar service (but steam) from Austerlitz station in Paris. The station has been closed because the plateforms were to short and is now one of the most famous museum in Paris. RER trains still call there but underground. 

Invalides: Use to have some trains to South Normandy and Britany in addition to a commuter service to Versailles, operated by "compagnie de l'Ouest", in competition with "Etat". It was closed in 1948. The building is still there, it's now an Air France selling point and a bus terminal for the airport shuttle buses. 

Denfert Rochereau and Gare du Luxembourg: terminus for the "ligne de Sceaux". This Paris-Limours service (now Saint Rémy-Lès-Chevreuse) has been connected to Gare du Nord to make the RER B. The Denfert Rochereau station building is still there.


----------



## OperateOnMe (Jan 27, 2007)

Busiest Rail-stations

Just to re-iterate the busiest Train Station in the UK and possibly Europe is Clapham Junction Station (as anyone who has been to or is from London will know) with about 2,000 trains daily. 

Waterloo is probably the best looking, especially the eurostar -platforms


Although Shinjuku Station in Tokyo is the world's busiest railway station in terms of passenger numbers, and sees far more trains than Clapham Junction.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Joba said:


> Antwerp Central Station has 14 platforms on 3 levels, although 4 are still under construction.
> 
> Courtesy of Thermo:


remarkable .. I see six tracks here or more? ...where are the others?


----------



## Joba (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, those are on the levels beneath that one, as you can see on the second picture. 

Maybe this will make it clearer:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes and no. Firstly, I'm amazed that you would do this within an existing 19th century structure. Must take a lot of stabalizing.

So are there:


6 tracks on the top level
4 below there
& 4 on the bottom level?

I presume the top level was the original station area. How many platforms/tracks before? And now that you have this great void in the middle, what will it be used for?

Also, where is mean sea level?


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

awesome shots on this thread... i love trains.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice thread, great terminals on here!


----------



## Joba (Sep 2, 2006)

Yardmaster said:


> Yes and no. Firstly, I'm amazed that you would do this within an existing 19th century structure. Must take a lot of stabalizing.
> 
> So are there:
> 
> ...


Actually it's like this:

+1: 6 platforms
street level: shopping center
-1: 4 platforms
-2: 4 platforms and entrance to the newly built north-south tunnel beneath the city

The top level used to have the 6 tracks you can see on the picture and 2 tracks where there's now that hole, which makes 8. The hole allows natural daylight to reach the lowers levels and gives you a view on the roof. It doesn't have a functional purpose but it makes the experience more pleasant.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Having read a tourist guide to Amsterdam recently, I'm amazed by this, since they mentioned the station, but not what was happenning inside. 

While the topic is off-thread, or the thread off-topic, let me ask ...


Did you shut down the station to do this?
(once again) ... where is sea level?
how many of these tracks are through-tracks?


----------



## Joba (Sep 2, 2006)

This station is in Antwerp, not Amsterdam. Or was it mentioned in the Amsterdam tourist guide as well?

1. The station wasn't shut down at any time. At least 3 platforms kept operating.

2. Why do you want to know where the sealevel is?  Antwerp lies about 7 meters above sealevel, so I guess station level -1 lies at sealevel. The shopping mall lies at ****** level however.

3. The 4 tracks at the lowest level (-2) are through-tracks. These will be used for international connections to the Netherlands. Antwerp Central Station used to be a terminal station but because of the construction of the north-south tunnel this no longer is the case.


----------



## Joba (Sep 2, 2006)

I just noticed the word s_treet is censored. :weird: :bash: So the ****** in my previous stand for s_treet.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

My apologies. I was thinking of Amsterdam. That explains how you could do this so easily. I live in a very different world.

Regarding sea-level, that's something we should all think about. Have you ever heard of "The Low Countries"?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Joba said:


> I just noticed the word s_treet is censored. :weird: :bash: So the ****** in my previous stand for s_treet.


It must mean something really obscene in Dutch, just like ****** (N.E.W.M.A.N) in English :cheers:

Off topic, here's ****** College in Melbourne, Australia ....










truly ****** . Designed by Walter Burley Griffin.

I'm sure you've all heard about Cardinal ****** ... Google him.


for those who can't: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/******_(Seinfeld)


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

^
April fools my friend. There are no Dutch words censored.

And building below sealevel isn't that difficult, you only need to seal the dig and pump out all water that still happens to come in. Or build something under water, for example the new metro line tunnel segments under the Amsterdam Central Station are build somewere else and are transported over the water into a specialy made canal under the station were they will be sunk into place.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Yardmaster said:


> My apologies. I was thinking of Amsterdam. That explains how you could do this so easily. I live in a very different world.


What do you mean by 'this'? Doing something so easily. Doing what? bui_lding a station?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

hix said:


> What do you mean by 'this'? Doing something so easily. Doing what? bui_lding a station?


Completely revamping the interior of a train-hall serving as a major transport hub ... OK, we did that in Melbourne, but we didn't go and put everything on 3 levels. and there wasn't a roof initially.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't think this was done so easily. This station is a real megastructure.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

hix said:


> I don't think this was done so easily. This station is a real megastructure.


I agree. it looks amazing.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Frankfurt recently revampted it's main hall without any real affect on usage. They rebuilt the entire series of main vaulted roofs, one of the largest in the world, right over operating platforms.

It can be done when done right.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Justme said:


> Frankfurt recently revampted it's main hall without any real affect on usage. They rebuilt the entire series of main vaulted roofs, one of the largest in the world, right over operating platforms.
> 
> It can be done when done right.


Going over the top sounds easier than sticking a couple of levels beneath.


----------



## Joba (Sep 2, 2006)

That's actually not everything. Also part of the renovation and expansion project is doubling the length of the old platforms (the 6 that remained) and building a new entrance building. That's in fact the biggest reason why platforms had to be shut down.










But we're going further and further off-topic now.


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

OperateOnMe said:


> Busiest Rail-stations
> 
> Just to re-iterate the busiest Train Station in the UK and possibly Europe is Clapham Junction Station (as anyone who has been to or is from London will know) with about 2,000 trains daily.


Europe not. It was mentioned before that Zurich Hauptbahnhof has 2'915 passenger train departures per day. 884 long distance trains and 2'031 regional trains (S-Bahn).

Here you see how the departure timetable looks like:
http://fahrplan.sbb.ch/bin/bhftafel.exe/en?
...enter station: Zurich HB, travel with: only trains

Switzerland is a comparably small country with comparably small cities, but absolutely nuts about public transportation and especially trains. 

Some numbers to back that: from the number of passengers/day on the biggest train station of some Swiss cities and the number of inhabitants I calculated a multiplicator. Multiplicator = 0.5 for example means that half of the city population is travelling from/to this particular train station every day.

Zurich HB: 
passengers/day: 360'000
inhabitants: 348'000
multiplicator: 1.03

Bern: 
passengers/day: 150'000
inhabitants: 122'000
multiplicator: 1.23

Basle SBB: 
passengers/day: 125'000
inhabitants: 164'000
multiplicator: 0.76

Winterthur: 
passengers/day: 120'000
inhabitants: 94'000
multiplicator: 1.28

Olten: 
passengers/day: 86'000
inhabitants: 17'000
multiplicator: 5.06

Lausanne: 
passengers/day: 75'000
inhabitants: 117'000
multiplicator: 0.64

Geneva Cornavin: 
passengers/day: 73'000
inhabitants: 179'000
multiplicator: 0.41

Lucerne: 
passengers/day: 60'000
inhabitants: 58'000
multiplicator: 1.03

How is it possible that a lot of train stations have a multiplicator bigger than 1.0?

There are several factors: 
- number of inhabitants counts only the city, together with the agglo it's in some cases a multiple
- tourists & business travellers: Switzerland is a tourism country and 50% of products are exported/imported, respectively
- passengers who transfer at the station from one train to another one (especially important for Olten!)
- I guess that commuters are probably counted twice as they arrive in the morning and leave in the evening

On the other hand, above-mentioned cities have up to 13 train stations and a good tram/bus network, so most people use trains and public transportation without entering/leaving at the biggest train station usually.

Anyway, it's still a lot of traffic for such kind of relatively small cities. The trains have to move extremely efficiently, especially in Zurich - they are never on the platform for longer than a few minutes (except some night trains where passengers need more time to board), even though most tracks are dead-end.

So, on the public transportation network you get the feel of a pretty busy city whereas on the roads the traffic jams are quite limited. One of the reasons for this is not only that public transportation is supported a lot, but also in some cities actually individual transportation is disadvantaged to a certain extent by intentionally limiting the number of parking spaces in the city center for example. 

It's kind of a hard-core therapy: 

get on the nerves of car drivers who don't find a parking space -> they give up and start using public transport -> they discover that public transport is actually great and stay with it! -> everybody wins (less noise and polution)


----------



## rebellenclub (Jan 26, 2006)

This terminal will be build in 2008 completed in 2013
Location: Utrecht (the Netherlands).
More than 100 million passengers a Year.





































http://www.utrecht.nl/images/OGU/pos/clips/FilmOVT.mpg
Movie of the station^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=419595
Other projects Utrecht^^


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

*ANTWERPEN CENTRAAL STATION*
4-level megastation, finished in 2008














































Future second entrance (some 100m down the tracks)









Level -2 is already open:

























































































































































(totally finished in 2008, level -1 will be shoppingcenter)

(pics from the Belgian forum)


----------



## Build (Mar 8, 2007)

Damn,.. :nuts: what a big Terminal. It looks almost like a airport^^


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

How many pasengers a year for Utrecht?

1 million? 10 million? 100 million?

Some nations use separators differently ... here the last three numbers would be represented

1,000,000
10,000,000
100,000,000 

... I'm sure you understand. But I have seen things done differently in european/russian postings. Could you clarify?

____________________________________________________________

Noting the number of passenger statistics (espcially for Switzerland), I decided to go back and have a look at the last "platform list" on this thread ... which I turned into a spread-sheet. I'll just post the "city summary" now. the figures in red seem to be out of whack with the data provided ...

*Cities with the most "Terminal Platforms"*










I thought if I got this stuff into a spreadsheet, I could maintain it much easier ... and add columns for train movements per day, passengers per day, etc.!

I acknowledge there were obviously stations missing from the data, particularly Rome, Beijing, Shanghai, etc., as some of you subsequently pointed out, and no doubt Mumbai should be there too! 

Also there has been considerable debate over just how many platforms sundry stations had. Anyway, now it's easier to manage.

Apologies for any anglicizations, abbreviations or mis-spellings ...

The data these figures came from came from this thread, last December.


----------



## rebellenclub (Jan 26, 2006)

Utrecht Public Transport Terminal










The Utrecht Public Transport Terminal will in the future be the hub of the High-Quality Public transport system in the centre of the city. The Public Transport Terminal must in 2020 be able to handle 360,000 passengers per day. 

The current building of Utrecht Central has a capacity of 35 million passengers per year. At this moment the station already handles some 55 million travellers per year. That number will be doubled in the coming years to some 100 million travellers per year. The current building cannot handle these numbers. Neither does the station have a main entrance on the Jaarbeurs side of the station.

The Dutch government is responsible for the railway net, and the basic stations in the Netherlands. On behalf of the Dutch government, ProRail builds stations in the Netherlands. The city of Utrecht is responsible for the local and regional bus and tram transport. During the design process so far, the Dutch government and local authorities have opted for an integral station complex that manages the handling and transfers for train, tram, local, regional and international buses within one building.

The new layout divides the buses between two new bus platforms, which are located on the east and west sides, parallel to and at the same height as the railway platforms. The buses will be divided according to the direction they are going: eastern destinations (local, regional or international) will therefore leave from the eastern platform. The tram will also move to the west side of the station. A spacious light hall, with an undulating roof construction, will cover the train, tram and bus platforms. The shops in the hall will be located in a long strip along the north side of the hall, within glass walls. The south side of the hall will have one long, glass wall, with a view of the rail tracks.

The construction of the new Public Transport Terminal is expected to start in 2006 and will be completed in 2010. Financing will be done from the so-called MIT funds of the Dutch government: approximately 250 million euros.
Movie of the old situation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuPIA-IUCxI










The old terminal now^^ Whit 55 million passengers a year.










The new^^

http://www.utrecht.nl/smartsite.dws?id=70977

^^In English


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks ... so it's 100,000,000 passengers per year.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Brillaint work on the excel spreadsheet Yardmaster. I'm glad this thread hasn't become forgotten - we all put in a large amount of work here. Maybe we should extend the info a bit and publish a book together ;O)


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*A Japanese station*

Japanese railways
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=194709

*Ueno*


















*Shinagawa*


















*Tokyo*


















*Kyoto*


















*Sapporo*


















*Shinjuku*


















*Hakata*









*Osaka*


















*Kobe*


















*Nagoya*


















*Kanazawa*


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Japanese stations are huge and impressive!
I specially remember Kyoto station.
:eek2::eek2:


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

You can add these 3 terminal stations to the list for Chicago. They are all commuter rail stations originating from the north, west and south.










Ogilvie Transportation Center: 16




















LaSalle 8










Randolph 12










That's another 36 platforms to add to your Chicago list.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

@Chicagoago, thanks for those great photos and the information!

@[email protected], brilliant work with the spreadsheet. Do you still maintain the list of each station and platform numbers?


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*1st to live on only Suica for*

It is Suica. to be usable to a private railroad, a taxi, a bus, a subway, shopping,
a vending machine, a hotel, the key to house now 
It is sold 20,030,000 pieces by April 9, 2007. A use spreads, too.

It is an experiment for one day whether you can live without having a wallet.

It is obtained with a certain vending machine beside a wicket obtaining Suica. A limit is to 20,000 yen.








Even a storehouse mobile telephone in Suica can go.








How when I try to let a watermelon touch it carelessly here? I will try to test it. 
（Pronunciation is different, but calls watermelon suika in Japan）
↓ 
There was it and opened. 
↓ 
I stuck Suica on a watermelon.








I use Suica in a bookstore

I carry a watermelon with me at hand, and ,
↓
enters it breezily. 
↓
A cash register has a reading caliber of Suica in this way. I make a sound with "ピピッ", and payment is finished when I let a card touch here after operation of salesclerk. A payment amount of money is shown a reading caliber








In addition, I buy juice with a vending machine in a home and buy medicine and can buy glasses.








I tried to look for the shop which handled clothes. This one is a shop of womens. 
By the way, it is this shirt 2,940 yen








A shop with Suica has many restaurants. 

"NEWYORK GRAND KITCHEN" of "atto- Rais Shinagawa" 2F. I purchase bread in "ANDERSEN" of baker.








↑
I tried to eat in a shop to call Wanofu of an upper photograph. 
↓
It is Japanese cow miso stew, rice and a height charge account of vegetables. I hang stew here and will eat. 
After all payment is Suica. 
It is 2,280 yen.








And this one is a hotel to be able to stay at in Suica. A single-breasted suit is night 8,800 yen. I write an address name and pay in Suica.








It is a room of a hotel of a business type. I make myself at home while reading sweet potato, 180 yen
that I bought and "H which thought whether you die" in Shinagawa Station "ANDERSEN".









The end


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ thanks Chicagoago for the map and the info.

We did limit terminals to more than 10 platforms, but I guess since La Salle is part of a much larger total ...

I can't find "Randolph" on the map. Is it Miillenium?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Justme said:


> @Chicagoago, thanks for those great photos and the information!
> 
> @[email protected], brilliant work with the spreadsheet. Do you still maintain the list of each station and platform numbers?


I know nothing about [email protected] .... hno:


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Yardmaster said:


> ^^ thanks Chicagoago for the map and the info.
> 
> We did limit terminals to more than 10 platforms, but I guess since La Salle is part of a much larger total ...
> 
> I can't find "Randolph" on the map. Is it Miillenium?



Yeah, sorry. It use to be Randolph after the street, but they re-named it Millenium after they built Millenium Park and then rebuilt the entire train station as well.


----------



## Nozumi 300 (Jan 10, 2007)

Chicagoago said:


> You can add these 3 terminal stations to the list for Chicago. They are all commuter rail stations originating from the north, west and south.
> 
> 
> Ogilvie Transportation Center: 16


question:why is there chinese on the ad?


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Not sure, I work in that building and they're always changing that sign. I think it moves, so you might just be seeing one part of the ad. There's a lot about O'hare flights, etc. It might be an American Airlines ad about non-stop flights from Chicago to Shanghi.

The metro area has well over 450,000 people of Asian decent, but this certainly isn't a large enough % to warrent that entire billboard.


----------



## Tri-ring (Apr 29, 2007)

Nozumi 300 said:


> question:why is there chinese on the ad?


It's Japanese, it reads "Direct flight to Nagoya"


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

i think guangzhou should hav a big chance, in the public holiday in a few days, it moved out 30million passengers.....so the whole yr would be like at least afew hundred millons, as china carry a quarter of the worlds passenger freight last yr


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

Excellent thread! 

For the record, no station in Copenhagen qualifies for the list, as every station is a through-station rather than a terminus. And the busiest station in Copenhagen, as someone pointed out, has ~300 000 commuters a day, but only has 3 platforms (6 tracks): 2 metro tracks, 2 S-tog tracks (commuter line) and 2 intercity/international tracks.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^ IS that the equivilent of your central station? We have been including central stations even if they are "through stations" as they operate as a terminus where people use that as their main entry (termination of travel) point in the city center.


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

The London total is missing the following terminis:

Fenchurch Street, which has 4 platforms and over 16 million passengers per year.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenchurch_street_station

Marylebone, 6 platforms, 7 million passengers per year.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marylebone_station

Blackfriars, 5 platforms, 8 million passengers per year.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackfriars_station

Cannon Street, 7 platforms, 18 million passengers per year.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannon_Street_station

All excluding the London Underground platforms.


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

Justme said:


> ^ IS that the equivilent of your central station? We have been including central stations even if they are "through stations" as they operate as a terminus where people use that as their main entry (termination of travel) point in the city center.


No, StarFish is talking about the busiest station, Nørreport, not the central station, which is the second busiest. It looks like Copenhagen Cental Station has got 12 tracks. I don't know about the other numbers.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

sweek said:


> The London total is missing the following terminis:
> 
> Fenchurch Street, which has 4 platforms and over 16 million passengers per year.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenchurch_street_station
> ...


To make things easier, we limited the stations to those with 10 platforms or more. However, this also includes underground/metro platforms, so if the stations above, including the tube platforms equal or exceed 10 then they should be included.


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

Justme said:


> To make things easier, we limited the stations to those with 10 platforms or more. However, this also includes underground/metro platforms, so if the stations above, including the tube platforms equal or exceed 10 then they should be included.


I think they should be included when it comes to city totals; even if they don't have 10 platforms each. Together all these smaller terminals do add up.

Anyway, inluding the Underground, Fenchurch street would have 8 platforms, Marylebone 8, Blackfriars 7, Cannon Street 9.


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Yardmaster said:


> I thought if I got this stuff into a spreadsheet, I could maintain it much easier ... and add columns for train movements per day, passengers per day, etc.!


It's cool! Thanks for the work.

It would be super-dooper if you could arrange in this spread-sheet the Stations as Sub-Lines to the respective Cities. 

Eg.:

Paris TOTAL
- Paris St.Lazare
- Paris Nord
- Paris Est
- ....

First of all it will be easier for you to compute the numbers of tracks, movements per day, passengers per day. And secondly it will be possible to automatically extract from it the statistics per station and not only per city.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Paris*

Paris Nord : 180 million (More than 200 million with the RER E)
Paris St Lazare : 100 million (More than 130 million with the RER E)
Paris Lyon : 83 million* (Over 100 million with the RER A)
Paris Montparnasse : 50 million
Paris Est : 34 million
Paris Austerliz : 24 million

Total 471 million

Subway is not include
** It Doesn't include RER A

The busiest station in Paris is Chatelet les Halles with 273.7 million passengers but it is not a terminal.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Zurich HB stats:

























TRACKS
Tracks "Long Distance" 16 (tracks 3 to 18, 51-54, Street Level)
Tracks "S-Bahn" 10 (tracks 1+2, 21 to 24 underground)
*Total Tracks 26*

TRAINS (daily number of arrivals and departures)
Long Distance: 884 (tracks 3–18)
S-Bahn+Long Distance: 442 (tracks 51–54)
S-Bahn 1.281 (tracks 21–24)
S-Bahn 308 (tracks 1+2, SZU)
*Total: 2.915 trains* - 1'063'975 per year

Shunting moves (daily) about 5.000 (incl. yards)

*Passengers (daily) 360.000*

Switches and Signals 
Switches: 799
dwarf Signals: 791
Main Signals: 177

Included is also Shopville/Railcity - one of the biggest and most frequented shopping malls in the country (underground)


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

I read Zurich HB main hall is the biggest Covered Roof Plaza in Europe. They organise on it Beach Volley Ball tournaments, Cinema Nights, Christmas Markets, Football Public Viewing, Ice Skating rink, etc.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

That's correct  And don't forget the weekly Wednesday market and the techno party after the Streetparade (isn't it called "Mainstation"?).

And I guess that you know it best with your nick :lol:


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

So the gare du Nord gets 500.000 a day? 
Hamburg HBF gets 450.000 btw.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes but the subway and RER E are not include.
Secondly the train traffic of Paris the weekends is very low.
In reality in workday it is more like 800,000 passengers.

The gare Saint Lazare is in the same case, (It doesn't include subway and RER.) in the traffic of suburban train is very low the weeds ends.
In reallity it is more like 600,000 passengers per workdays.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

minato ku said:


> Yes but the subway and RER E are not include.
> Secondly the train traffic of Paris the weekends is very low.
> In reality in workday it is more like 800,000 passengers.
> 
> ...



St.Lazaire is listed with 274.000 a day on wiki.
Seems more realistic imo.
Hamburg also only counts the DB travelers btw. (no subway etc.)
On wiki gare du nord is listed with half a million.
800.000 seems a bit much, then again the freqeuncy here in Germany goes sharply up on the weekends aswell.
Frankfurt HBF gets 350.000 a day btw. same as Munich HBF.

the thing that Im wodering about: Ive been to many railway stations including gare du nord/gare du lest etc.
And Ive gotta say that Frankfurt seemed busier than those, or atleast equally as busy as the gare du nord.
gare du lest (93.000 a day) however was very quiet every time Ive been there.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

On Wiki it says that Leipzig HBF is the biggest terminus in Europe.
It certainly is the biggest in Germany followed by Frankfurt.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Checker said:


> On Wiki it says that Leipzig HBF is the biggest terminus in Europe.
> It certainly is the biggest in Germany followed by Frankfurt.


What is the measure here of "biggest" ?


area?
volume?
platforms?
passengers?
aggregate platform length?
track length?
train movements?

Very impressive station, from the photo!


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

I think its the size of the (main) building.
Frankfurt has one railtrack more than Leipzig if I remember correctly.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Checker said:


> St.Lazaire is listed with 274.000 a day on wiki.
> Seems more realistic imo.
> Hamburg also only counts the DB travelers btw. (no subway etc.)
> On wiki gare du nord is listed with half a million.
> ...



Go in Saint Lazare othe week ends the station is empty.
but go in Saint Lazare on workday the station really is crowed.

It is about the same for Gare du Nord. (Actually 80% of the traffic of Gare du Nord is suburban for see the real traffic go in RER B and D platforms, in RER E platform and in suburban rail platform not in TGV and intercity train platforms  ).

Gare de l'est is not busy because the majority of its suburban traffic is now on the RER E wich is not counted with Gare du Nord and Gare Saint Lazare. 
Actually the RER E come at Haussman Saint Lazare station and the at Magenta station (Gare du Nord).

_The suburban station of Gare du Nord is here._









800,000 seem you to much for Paris but don't forget the Chatelet les Halles station host this number of passengers on average day (Not workday). 

Don't forget that Paris is a way bigger than any german cities.
Paris seem busy on the saturday but it really anything compared at the workday.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

minato ku said:


> Don't forget that Paris is a way bigger than any german cities.
> Paris seem busy on the saturday but it really anything compared at the workday.


Paris is bigger than any german city thats corect, that said it would be nice to see a listing of the Rhein-Rhurs (which is bigger than Paris by a margin) trainstations here aswell.
Germany has the biggest population and I think we surely have much more rail passengers here per day than in any other country in Europe.
Frankfurt is a rail cross point and I have my doubts how one station in Paris (because there are so many of them) is just as busy.
Ive been to gare du nord a few months ago on a weekday.
And to me I thought that Frankfurt seemed busier when it came to train movements, people etc...
But thats just my opinion. But maybe they do count in the passengers of regional trains aswell dont you think? 

Interior view Gare du Nord:










Interior view Frankfurt HBF










this is what it says on Wiki btw:



> Frankfurt (Main) Hauptbahnhof (usually translated from German as Frankfurt (Main) Central Station, short form: Frankfurt (Main) Hbf) is the Hauptbahnhof for Frankfurt am Main and, along with Leipzig Hauptbahnhof, is one of the largest terminal stations in Europe. Regarding passenger volume alone, it is the second largest station outside Japan.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I agree that Frankfurt is a very busy terminal, I have never said that Gare Saint Lazare has a biggest a passenger volume than Frankfurt Hautbanof.
I have said than 274,000 passengers per average day (not workday) don't show the reality of this station because Gare Saint Lazare is empty the week ends.

When I said empty it is like this, you can imigine that this station has 274,000 passengers per day, no ? It is because this picture was taken in the weeks end.
Now weekends represent 30% of the year and this station is aslo empty on the holidays because unlike the other it has not a high intercity traffic.









So if we beviele at that message.
it said that regarding passenger volume alone, Frankfurt HBF
is the second largest station outside Japan.

So the first outside Japan is Gare du Nord.

It is the main lines terminal and I said that 80% of its passengers traffic is suburban. 









Suburban station of Gare du Nord is delimited by ticket gates (It is more contactless card gate than ticket gates) like this
The exemple is actually in Gare de l'Est


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

minato ku said:


> I have said than 274,000 passengers per average day (not workday) don't show the reality of this station because Gare Saint Lazare is empty the week ends.
> 
> Now weekends represent 30% of the year and this station is aslo empty on the holidays because unlike the other it has not a high intercity traffic.


But surely the normal intercity traffic increases on the weekends on other stations?
A few years back Ive been in Paris on the weekend, changing trains whilst coming from London.
It seemed much busier compared to the last time I was there which was on a normal workday. 
I also never take any trains here in Germany on the weekends or in the holidays simply because they are awfully full no matter where you go.



> So if we beviele at that message.
> it said that regarding passenger volume alone, Frankfurt HBF
> is the second largest station outside Japan.
> 
> So the first outside Japan is Gare du Nord.


Never disputed that.
As I pointed out, Gare du nord has 500.000 travelers per day which is 50k more than Frankfurt.
However, in my opinion Frankfurt always seemed a bit busier to me.
(Maybe thats just my impression)
The passenger numbers are often estimated therefore there is a bit room for speculation.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Some station like Gare de l'Est, Gare Montparnasse or Gare Austerliz has a higher traffic in holiday than on workday. 

Gare du Nord has several levels.
Suburban trains is at the same level than main lines but separed.
The RER B and D station are underground , and deeper it is the RER E station...


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Checker said:


> As I pointed out, Gare du nord has 500.000 travelers per day which is 50k more than Frankfurt.
> However, in my opinion Frankfurt always seemed a bit busier to me.


Maybe the reason is that passengers using U-Bahn, tram and especially S-Bahn which is also underground (not all lines but most) aren't counted. S-Bahn alone has more than 200000 passengers near the Hbf.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

According my latest source RER B and RER D are also not include in the passengers of Gare du Nord, this impression is due at the suburban station is separated than the main line station 

Gare du Nord are more than 200,000 passengers for the RER.
It has 130,000 passengers for only the RER B
About the same number for the RER D.
and a bit less than 100,000 for the RER E.
Those number are for the average day (not workday)

On workday
RER B has about 200,000 passengers
RER D has more than 100,000 passengers
RER E has more than 100,000 passengers.

In number of train I don't know because Gare du Nord is not the busiest of Paris in this term.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

There are several difficulties comparing train station flow numbers as each country (and often city) reports using different methods.

* Some count all arrivals and departures (including S-bahn, Subways, RER etc) others only from the long distance trains.
* Some stations have a complete honour system like those in Germany. With no ticket barriers to track people entering or leaving platforms, how are numbers compiled? In Frankfurt for instance, even the subway is based on honour tickets, so there is no accurate count there either.
* Some stations count transfer passengers, whilst others don't. This can make a very large difference.
* Some stations even count visitor figures. Those people that come to wave relatives goodbye, or pop in to buy a hamburger but not travel.

Because of this, official numbers when used to compare stations can often be completely irrelevant to each other.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

*Cities with the most platforms ....*

I think this is what railcity was asking for ...?






























These stats. have been updated for Chicago (n.i. La Salle) but not for Europe or anywhere else. I will do this in due course!

For those who think JR is the best, here's a separate table for Tokyo with outlying centres listed:










I'm not sure, if we're including stations in greater Metropolitan Tokyo, we shouldn't be including other stations in Greater London & NY as well.

Sorry if your city isn't here ... mine isn't either!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Great work as usual Yardmaster.

And you're right, we can't exclusively include Tokyo's metropolitan area stations, and not the metropolitan area of other cities. In London alone I can think of several other stations in the metro area which would exceed 10 platforms.

Then again, we decided against that as it would simply make the list far too long - and complicated as many countries have quite different interpretations of metropolitan area's.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes we can't include the whole metropitain area of Tokyo, or we would list other station for London, Osaka, Paris... It will be very complicated.

But I have one question, does the 17 platform of Yokohama include subway and other privated railways because for a station with 2 million passengers per day, it is low
I have aslo the same queston for Shibuya.
 


[email protected] said:


> It is natural for a European railroad to lose 30 minutes from 15 minutes.
> However, Tokyo and Osaka are delayed only for around 1 minute.
> I think Japanese railway system to be the most superior in the world.


We agree but don't be so arrogant and chauvinist. hno:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Not having been further north than Singapore, I'm only relying on what you guys tell me (and what I can find out off the web).


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Don't forget that it is only the list for railway terminal over 10 platform.


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Yardmaster said:


> *Cities with the most "Terminal Platforms"*
> [pic with the list ]


I don't understand this list. None of the stations in Berlin (including Hauptbahnhof) is a terminus. So the whole city can't be part of the list if you count the way you announced. If you even add Ostbahnhof and Nordkreuz, then you must also add i.e. Frankfurt-Süd and Höchst, Munich-Ost and surely many other stations in different cities.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Rohne said:


> I don't understand this list. None of the stations in Berlin (including Hauptbahnhof) is a terminus. So the whole city can't be part of the list if you count the way you announced. If you even add Ostbahnhof and Nordkreuz, then you must also add i.e. Frankfurt-Süd and Höchst, Munich-Ost and surely many other stations in different cities.


By terminus station, we are referring to the main disembarking stations of a city. Of cause, some cities have through stations that act as their terminus' but that doesn't discount them. If they have over 10 platforms and act as the city's gateway then it get's in.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

minato ku said:


> But I have one question, does the 17 platform of Yokohama include subway and other privated railways because for a station with 2 million passengers per day, it is low
> I have aslo the same queston for Shibuya.


Generally speaking, Japanese railway stations have much fewer platforms per users, compared with their counterparts in Europe. (Or, from Japanese POV, European stations have unnecessarily many platforms per users.)

Explanations I heard include:
1: European railway stations have evolved from the stations of extensive horse carriage networks, which had different platforms for departures and arrivals.
2: Many European termini are true "terminal" stations, where lines literally terminate, while Japanese large stations are often served by lines that do not terminate there (e.g. Yamanote, Keihin-Tohoku, Saikyo, subway thru services). It means European trains need more times to stay on platforms compared with those in Japan, thus the need for more platforms.
3: Many European trains are/were towed by locomotives, as opposed to Japanese trains that have been multiple units from 1950s. This can be another reason why European trains need more time at platforms.
4: Japanese asset price is expensive, so they possibly couldn't build as many platforms as they wanted.

I don't know which (or any) of these explanations are true, though.



[email protected] said:


> Are which uncanny as for the network of railroads of Tokyo? I invited the British friend to Tokyo five years ago. He had said then, "It is overwhelmed and language does not come out."


Perhaps he was just being polite. The railway network in Greater London, at least its size, is something that rivals Greater Tokyo. If you measure the network length per population, I'm sure London (and many European cities for that matter) surpasses Tokyo by a large margin.


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

mistake


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

FML said:


> Generally speaking, Japanese railway stations have much fewer platforms per users, compared with their counterparts in Europe. (Or, from Japanese POV, European stations have unnecessarily many platforms per users.)
> 
> Explanations I heard include:
> 1: European railway stations have evolved from the stations of extensive horse carriage networks, which had different platforms for departures and arrivals.
> ...


All of the above:banana:


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

C'mon, it's riddiculous. The number of platforms doesn't show how busy the terminal is.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I know that it is about the same in chatelet les halles station.

I only said that 14 platform for Shibuya seem me too low , but it is because
I never knew that Saikyo Line and shonan Shinjuku line have the same platform.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

FML said:


> Generally speaking, Japanese railway stations have much fewer platforms per users, compared with their counterparts in Europe. (Or, from Japanese POV, European stations have unnecessarily many platforms per users.)
> 
> Explanations I heard include:
> 1: European railway stations have evolved from the stations of extensive horse carriage networks, which had different platforms for departures and arrivals.
> ...


To be honest, I would think point 2 is the main reason. We have plenty of through termini here in Europe and they tend to have a lot less platforms that the "end of line" termini.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Takadanobaba, Oomiya, Kichijoji, Akabane, Tabata, Nippori, Kawasaki, Musashikosugi, Meguro, Funabashi, others are big terminals.

Nippori 12 platform. we can agree but is it a main disembarking stations ? 

Oomiya : 24 platforms, it is in Saitama.
Akabane : 8 platforms
Takadanobaba : 7 platforms
Kichijoji : 6 platforms
Kawasaki : 6 platforms it is in Kawasaki
Musashi kosugi : 6 platforms, it is in Kawasaki
Funabashi : 6 platforms 
Meguro : 4 platforms
Tabata : 4 platforms


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Nipporri has less than 200,000 passenger.
Ebisu has 6 platforms and it is not a railway terminal
Nishi Nippori has 6 platform and it is not a railway terminal
Nakano station 8 platform and it is not a railway terminal 
Ginza is a subway station (If we agree that we can agree Chatelet les Halles in Paris this station has more than 750,000 passengers per day and a lot more in workday  )
etc...

All those stations are not a railway terminal.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Justme said:


> Although I really like the elevated U-bahn lines, I actually meant the S-bahn and intercity line that loops arund the north of the city center. The one which has Zoo Station, Hauptbahnhof, Alexanderplatz and a few more in between. This in my opinion is the coolest elevated rail line in the world. It has so much character and atmosphere.


Right, I see.
Yeah, its definitely a cool line but it runs straight through the city centre.




> It is important to note that the line that Alexanderplatz and Friedrichstrasse, Hauptbahnof, Zoo etc doesn't cut through the central part of the city (though at Friedrichstrasse it gets close) but to the north


It does. It goes straight through the center.

This is how the ICE goes through Berlin on the east-west axis (main stations):

Spandau - Zoo - Lehrter - Friedrichstrasse - Alexanderplatz - Ostbahnhof


ICE stops are: Spandau-Lehrter-Ostbahnhof

On the north-south axis the stops are: Südkreuz-Lehrter-Nordkreuz
(the new train station at the new BBI airport will probably also be connected to that line)


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Justme said:


> Please feel free provide the information :O) This list is made up by people supplying details. We need your help :O)
> 
> By the way, it should include all "platforms" (not tracks itself) and by all that also means any U-bahn or S-bahn platforms whether they are underground, or directly connected somehow to the station (but not seperated by walking down a street or through other unrelated buildings). Tram's are not included.
> 
> Looking forward to your input.


Ok, great
Ill might contribute a bit here and there


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Checker said:


> It does. It goes straight through the center.
> 
> This is how the ICE goes through Berlin on the east-west axis (main stations):


Maybe we have a different interpretation of city center, but to me, it mainly passes around the edge of the city center.

Of cause, Berlin having two city centers due to the cold war split, this is a bit different to other cities, but the division seems clear to me. Zoological Gtn stop, and the main part is to the south, Tiergarten and the main park is below it. It then travels further north, with all of the city south of it, especially seen at the Hauptbahnhof, then at Friedrichstasse, it's still at the edge etc.

Going through the center from my point of view is what it would do if it followed say U1 or U2. What it is doing is passing the edge of the city center

This is vastly different to what would happen in London say if it went through the city center, e.g. from Euston or kings Cross to Victoria Station. That would cut the city center completely in half.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

By the way Checker, I must ask you a question on this Berlin network plan. What exactly are the grey lines. It says in the legend, metrotram, metrobus. Are these just normal buses for most of the Western side of the city?
http://www.bvg.de/index.php/en/Common/Document/field/file/id/1398


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Justme said:


> Maybe we have a different interpretation of city center, but to me, it mainly passes around the edge of the city center.
> 
> Of cause, Berlin having two city centers due to the cold war split, this is a bit different to other cities, but the division seems clear to me. Zoological Gtn stop, and the main part is to the south, Tiergarten and the main park is below it. It then travels further north, with all of the city south of it, especially seen at the Hauptbahnhof, then at Friedrichstasse, it's still at the edge etc.



I think it pretty much goes through all centers.
First it arrives in the Zoo which is the center of the west.
The station is directly in the center.
Then it continues to the Lehrter which is just a stones throw away from the Brandenburg gate.
Then it passes through the Friedrichstrasse which is pretty much right in the old city center (Mitte) just like the Hackesche Höfe which it also passes.
Then it goes through the Alexanderplatz (straight through it) which is the center of the east.

You can see it here:












> Going through the center from my point of view is what it would do if it followed say U1 or U2. What it is doing is passing the edge of the city center


The U1 is operating more southwards.
It goes through the city west but it doesnt pass the city center (Mitte)
And it is also elevated for a large part just like the U2.
So it also cuts into the city structure in many areas.

Found a nice pic of the U1 crossing the Oberbaumbrücke in the east near the Warchauer Strasse











But the U2 runs through the city thats correct.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^^ All I can say here is that we agree to disagree. It is eveident that we have differing interpretations of what is a city center. But then again, differences is what makes this world so interesting :O)

By the way, that's a seriously cool picture of the U1 and I never did get to visit that bridge. Brilliant angle.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Justme said:


> By the way Checker, I must ask you a question on this Berlin network plan. What exactly are the grey lines. It says in the legend, metrotram, metrobus. Are these just normal buses for most of the Western side of the city?
> http://www.bvg.de/index.php/en/Common/Document/field/file/id/1398


Good question, Im not a Berliner so Im not 100% sure
There are the metro bus and the metro tram lines.
Those do not include all bus or tram lines
There are, for example also the normal bus lines and the express bus lines. There are also normal tram lines.

You can have a look here under point 1:

http://www.berliner-verkehr.de/ 

And here is some info about the tram network (both the metro and the normal one)

http://www.berliner-verkehr.de/

this is the complete tram network: (there are no trams in west Berlin btw)

http://www.berlinverkehr.com/netze/070529_tramnetz.pdf


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Justme said:


> > ^^ All I can say here is that we agree to disagree. It is eveident that we have differing interpretations of what is a city center. But then again, differences is what makes this world so interesting :O)
> 
> 
> Ok, fine then
> ...


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Here's my updated list of the "top terminals" (by no. of platforms). Specifically:


includes Lyon stations
includes several Chicago terminals
includes Antwerp
would include Essen, except for doubts over tracks versus platforms

Where it's obvious, "metro" platforms have been excluded (consistent with the treatment of other terminals).

I haven't included totals for cities at this stage, since it's obvious there'll be more edits.

17 and more platforms:










11-16 platforms:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks kay: 
but in all the other stations metro platforms are include, it should be include in Part Dieu. 


A small error, It is Gare du Nord not Gare l'Nord :cheers:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

minato ku said:


> Thanks kay:
> but in all the other stations metro platforms are include, it should be include in Part Dieu.
> 
> 
> A small error, It is Gare du Nord not Gare l'Nord :cheers:


I'll fix that ... but in London, and NY at least, the metro platforms haven't been counted . Many other cities as well.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Nope, in Paris, London,Tokyo and New York City... stations metro platforms are include.
See the first pages of this thread. kay:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeap, as far as I know, all stations are including metro.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Perhaps some UK input here would be helpful. I'm happy to make corrections if wrong.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^^ Here's a link to wikipedia for Euston Station in London. 24 platforms on our list. Wikipedia points out 18 mainline platforms and 6 underground.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euston_railway_station


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll update for Chicago since I was use to looking at this list instead of the color list......
__________________________________________________________

*Largest Stations:*

30 platforms or more (12)

52: Grand Central (New York)
48: Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
38: Saint Lazare (Paris)
36: Est (Paris)
36: Montparnasse (Paris)
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)
30: Union Station (Chicago

*25-29 Platforms* (12 Stations)

29: Austerlitz (Paris)
29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
29: Porta Romana (Milan)
27: Atocha (Madrid)
27: Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof
26: Kings Cross/St.Pancras
26: Lyon (Paris)
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
25: Sydney Central
25: Ueno (Tokyo)

*20-25 Platforms* (14 Stations):

24: Chamartín (Madrid)
24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)
24: Euston (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Bruxelles-Midi
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)
20: Paddington (London)

*15-19 Platforms* (26 Stations)

19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
19: Helsinki Central
19: Oslo Central
19: Perrache (Lyon)
18: Retiro (Buenos Aires)
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
18: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment (UK)
16: Constitución (Buenos Aires)
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
*16: Ogilvie (Chicago)*
16: Glasgow Central
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Flandres (Lille)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
16: Dresden Hauptbahnhof
15: Stratford (London)
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal

*10-14 Platforms* (40 Stations)

14: Estacio de França (Barcelona, Spain)
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Luzern (terminal)
14: Berlin Lehrter Hauptbahnhof
14: Barcelona Sants (Spain)
14: 30th Street Station (Philadelphia, PA)
13: Greco-Bicocca (Milan)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Santa Justa (Seville, Spain)
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona, Spain)
12: Bruxelles-Nord
12: Reading (UK)
12: Part Dieu (Lyon)
*12: Millenium (Chicago)*
11: Porta Genova (Milan)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
11: Berlin Ostbahnhof (East-Station)
11: Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof
10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)
10: Berlin Nordkreuz/Gesundbrunnen
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)
10: Köln Hauptbahnhof
10: Once (Buenos Aires)
10: Principe Pío (Madrid)


*City Totals for Main Terminii*


213: Paris (France)
202: London (UK)
190: Tokyo (Japan)
97: New York (USA)
97: Milan (Italy)
95: Moscow (Russia)
74: Osaka (Japan)
61: Madrid (Spain)
*58: Chicago (USA)*
44: Buenos Aires (Argentina)
43: Berlin (Germany)
43: Nagoya (Japan)
39: Calcutta (Kolkutta) (India)
39: Munich (Germany)
32: Frankfurt (Germany)
31: Lyon (France)
29: Yokohama (Japan)
28: Barcelona (Spain)
28: Hamburg (Germany)
28: Melbourne (Australia)
26: Brussels (Belgium)
27: Karlsruhe (Germany)
26: Leipzig (Germany)
26: Zürich (Switzerland)
25: Sydney (Australia)
19: Helsinki (Finland)
19: Stuttgart (Germany)
19: Oslo (Norway)
18: Basel (Switzerland)
18: Marseilles (France)
17: Leeds (UK)
16: Glasgow (UK)
16: Bern (Switzerland)
16: Lille (France)
16: Dresden (Germany)
15: Rotterdam (Netherlands)
14: Manchester (UK)
14: Luzern (Switzerland)
14: Utrecht (Netherlands)
14: Chiba (Japan)
14: Odawara (Japan)
13: Amsterdam (Netherlands)
12: Seville (Spain)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag (The Hague) (Netherlands)
12: Nagoya (Japan)
12: Yokohama (Japan)
12: Reading (UK)
11: Nürnberg (Nurenberg)
10: Brisbane (Australia)
10: Olten (Switzerland)
10: Köln (Cologne) (Germany)


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Wiesbaden Hauptbahnhof: 11 platforms (10 in use), 50000 passengers/day
Darmstadt Hauptbahnhof: 11 platforms, 220trains, 35000 passengers/day


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

29: Nagoya
16: Hakata (Fukuoka)
14: Sapporo
14: Okayama
14: Morioka
14: Kokura (Kita-Kyushu)
13: Takasaki
12: Hiroshima
12: Fukushima
12: Nagano
12: Himeji
11: Niigata
11: Toyohashi
10: Akita
10: Toyama
10: Oyama
10: Kagoshima-Chuo (Kagoshima)

Please add these stations to the list.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

that great kay:


----------



## nabob (Jun 7, 2006)

According to Wikipedia:
Munich Ostbahnhof has 14 passenger platforms (with a total of 17).
Munich Pasing has 9 platforms.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Checker said:


> Paris is bigger than any german city thats corect, that said it would be nice to see a listing of the Rhein-Rhurs (which is bigger than Paris by a margin) train stations here aswell.


Don't forget that central Paris, which covers only 87 km² and contains all the Paris rail terminals, has a night-time population of 2.1 million and a day-time population of 3.0 million resulting from an outflow of 300,000 people to the suburbs and an inflow of 1,200,000 people from the suburbs.

There's no 87 km² of land in the Rhein-Ruhr metro area (or in the whole of German, for that matter) which has as many residents and commuter flows as large as those in central Paris (1.5 million commuter flows, not even counting student and unemployed people flows, and also not counting flows from suburbs to suburbs with transfer in central Paris). Central Hamburg (Hamburg Mitte), for instance, covers 107 km² and has only 238,257 residents.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Brisavoine, you explain very well, why the passenger traffic of Paris is much higher in workdays than the weekends. kay:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

What is the definition of "platform" here again? Platform in sense of a track which is accessible by public? If yes, then the 16 platforms for Hamburg Hauptbahnhof are not correct.

14 tracks
13 of them accessible by travellers = 13 platforms
+ 6 tracks used by the 3 metro lines = 6 platforms
= 19 platforms


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> Don't forget that central Paris, which covers only 87 km² and contains all the Paris rail terminals, has a night-time population of 2.1 million and a day-time population of 3.0 million resulting from an outflow of 300,000 people to the suburbs and an inflow of 1,200,000 people from the suburbs.
> 
> There's no 87 km² of land in the Rhein-Ruhr metro area (or in the whole of German, for that matter) which has as many residents and commuter flows as large as those in central Paris (1.5 million commuter flows, not even counting student and unemployed people flows, and also not counting flows from suburbs to suburbs with transfer in central Paris). Central Hamburg (Hamburg Mitte), for instance, covers 107 km² and has only 238,257 residents.



Central Paris covers 105,40 km²according to Wiki.
Germany isnt a centralized country like France therefore Paris is surely much denser than any german city no doubt about that.
However, Germanys population is fairly bigger and the cities are bigger aswell except for Paris.
Talking about the Rhur: Its simply a gigantic sprawl consisting of many cities.Therefore the density in the Rhein-Rhur area is only half as big as in Hamburg for example.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

105,40 km² include the two big parks (Bois de Boulogne and Bois de Vincennes wich are outside the peripherique)
87 km² is the city without the bois de boulogne and bois de Vincenne.
http://mapage.noos.fr/marla2/paris_border.jpg
http://mapage.noos.fr/marla2/paris_border_3.jpg


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

minato ku said:


> Nope, in Paris, London,Tokyo and New York City... stations metro platforms are include.
> See the first pages of this thread. kay:


Mea Culpa ... I seem to have misunderstood some of the earlier discussion here.

Here is a corrected version of what I posted last night (in my time zone).

It includes:


revised totals for Antwerp & Part Dieu, Lyon (could someone translate that into English for me, it sounds very Godly!)
Weisbaden & Darmstadt data provided by Rohne (posting # 447)
17 Japanese regional terminals provided by Unsing (posting # 448)
Sants Barcelona
the start of an effort to get these things into order alphabetically (by station name) as well as by platform no.

I may have missed out some recent objections regarding platform totals for some other German terminii.

The big ones:










The smaller ones:










And the 10-platform crowd ...










I've overwritten the files I posted last night, since there seemed no point in keeping them, so the comments relating to them will now seem somewhat obscure. :banana:


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Brussels midi has 22 trainplatforms + 4 undergroundplatforms.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Rome Termini central station has 29 platforms. 

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roma_Termini_station


Largest Stations:

30 platforms or more (12)

52: Grand Central (New York)
48: Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
38: Saint Lazare (Paris)
36: Est (Paris)
36: Montparnasse (Paris)
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)
30: Union Station (Chicago

25-29 Platforms (12 Stations)

29: Austerlitz (Paris)
29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
29: Porta Romana (Milan)
*29: Termini (Rome)*
27: Atocha (Madrid)
27: Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof
26: Kings Cross/St.Pancras
26: Lyon (Paris)
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
25: Sydney Central
25: Ueno (Tokyo)

20-25 Platforms (14 Stations):

24: Chamartín (Madrid)
24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)
24: Euston (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Bruxelles-Midi
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)
20: Paddington (London)

15-19 Platforms (26 Stations)

19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
19: Helsinki Central
19: Oslo Central
19: Perrache (Lyon)
18: Retiro (Buenos Aires)
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
18: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment (UK)
16: Constitución (Buenos Aires)
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Glasgow Central
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Flandres (Lille)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
16: Dresden Hauptbahnhof
15: Stratford (London)
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal

10-14 Platforms (40 Stations)

14: Estacio de França (Barcelona, Spain)
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Luzern (terminal)
14: Berlin Lehrter Hauptbahnhof
14: Barcelona Sants (Spain)
14: 30th Street Station (Philadelphia, PA)
13: Greco-Bicocca (Milan)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Santa Justa (Seville, Spain)
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona, Spain)
12: Bruxelles-Nord
12: Reading (UK)
12: Part Dieu (Lyon)
11: Porta Genova (Milan)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
11: Berlin Ostbahnhof (East-Station)
11: Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof
10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)
10: Berlin Nordkreuz/Gesundbrunnen
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)
10: Köln Hauptbahnhof
10: Once (Buenos Aires)
10: Principe Pío (Madrid)


City Totals for Main Terminii


213: Paris (France)
202: London (UK)
190: Tokyo (Japan)
97: New York (USA)
97: Milan (Italy)
95: Moscow (Russia)
74: Osaka (Japan)
61: Madrid (Spain)
44: Buenos Aires (Argentina)
43: Berlin (Germany)
43: Nagoya (Japan)
39: Calcutta (Kolkutta) (India)
39: Munich (Germany)
32: Frankfurt (Germany)
31: Lyon (France)
30: Chicago (USA)
29: Yokohama (Japan)
28: Barcelona (Spain)
28: Hamburg (Germany)
28: Melbourne (Australia)
26: Brussels (Belgium)
27: Karlsruhe (Germany)
26: Leipzig (Germany)
26: Zürich (Switzerland)
25: Sydney (Australia)
19: Helsinki (Finland)
19: Stuttgart (Germany)
19: Oslo (Norway)
18: Basel (Switzerland)
18: Marseilles (France)
17: Leeds (UK)
16: Glasgow (UK)
16: Bern (Switzerland)
16: Lille (France)
16: Dresden (Germany)
15: Rotterdam (Netherlands)
14: Manchester (UK)
14: Luzern (Switzerland)
14: Utrecht (Netherlands)
14: Chiba (Japan)
14: Odawara (Japan)
13: Amsterdam (Netherlands)
12: Seville (Spain)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag (The Hague) (Netherlands)
12: Nagoya (Japan)
12: Yokohama (Japan)
12: Reading (UK)
11: Nürnberg (Nurenberg)
10: Brisbane (Australia)
10: Olten (Switzerland)
10: Köln (Cologne) (Germany)


----------



## Kiev30 (Apr 5, 2006)

u forgot Kiev North Rail Terminal (Ukriane) serves about 5 million a year and has 16 platforms


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

My sister-in-law, who lived in Chiba for fifteen years (until about 5 years ago, but also last year) says quite adamantly that there are not 14 platforms at Chiba station, but 10.

She explained to me what the 10 platforms were for, but her English isn't perfect, so I'm not sure I fully understood.

Perhaps someone closer to Chiba can help me out.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It has connected with a monorail station.
> http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/千葉駅


Does it come in english ?


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

Actual number is 16. 14 doesn't count Keisei line.
10 is for JR only.

*JR*


*Chiba Urban Monorail*


*Keisei*


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> *The number of exact platforms.*
> 
> Largest Stations:
> 
> ...


This threat is not about city main terminii and not commuter rail station 

Sorry but Yurakuchou is not a railway terminal, I had already said that no intercities train stop at Yurakuchou because Tokyo is at 1 km hno: 
Otemashi is only a subway station (No intercities train)
No Intercities trains stop at Akihabara. (Tsukuba express is not an intercity train, it is a commuter train. )
No intercities trains stop at Iidabashi 

*242: Tokyo (Japan) : 242 - (18 + 10 + 10 + 10) = 194.

And don't forget that not only Tokyo has suburbs. Should we include suburbs of Paris, London, New York.. ?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ Thanks. Platforms 1 -10 above look basically like what my sister in law was telling me.

I have a number of problems with the data that is being supplied from Tokyo (and some other cities). 

If you can include monorails in platform counts, then presumably you can include light rail (aka tramways) as well. Sydney central should certainly be able to claim an additional platform on that basis, since it has a light-rail stop right under its front verandah. Flinders St. Melbourne could claim six extra platforms if it claimed the tram stops just outside ... Justme made a statement on the issue some time back, to the effect that passing through the barriers meant the end of the station (I hope I got that right).

Another issue: just above in this thread, 
[email protected] has made a claim for Yurakucho Station: just below Tokyo on the map below:










The claim includes 6 platforms at Ginza & 6 at Hibiya. These are subway or metro platforms, not shown on this map. The subway map shows the Hibiya but not the Ginza stations linked to Yurakucho!

Moreover, if stations like this were included, I can't see any reason why you wouldn't include Clapham Junction in London, Chatelet de Halles in Paris, Jamaica in NYC (although I'm not sure how many platforms it has) and even Richmond here in Melbourne (which has 10 platforms, is a busy transfer station, but is certainly not a terminal ... not ever!)

From the map above, I also wonder about Shinagawa, Ikebukoro, Akhihabara and others. Do trains actually terminate there? The map above doesn't suggest this. I realize that some Japanese may be disappointed because they have countless busy stations in Greater Tokyo, but the purpose of this thread wasn't to count stations: it was to assess the size of "terminals". At the very beginning (remember, I started the thread!) the idea was to exclude stations like Richmond here in Melbourne, or Clapham Junction London, because (I) didn't want things counted twice or umpteen times over ...

An additional problem ... Omiya, Chiba, Yokohama ... are they part of Tokyo or aren't they? There's a separate forum here for "Subways and Urban Transport", but this thread was put in the "Railways" Forums because it was meant to be about long-distance railway ... it was actually a response to a guy in Chicago, who was convinced that Chicago was the railway capital of the world. Freight-wise, maybe.

Omiya, Chiba, Yokohama (and Odawara) are arguably part of Greater Tokyo's Urban transport network. However, it's obvious various cities organize their rail systems differently.

I note that minato ku has posted on the same subject while I've been preparing this posting. Never the less, I'll post.

As I said earlier, I never expected stations like Richmond Melbourne (10 platforms, my home city) to be included. This evening I totalled 485 platforms overall for Melbourne (not including the tramway/light railway network, which has over 1800 stops, some with platforms!) I'm sure Tokyo has many more platforms than that (and the same goes for Paris, London etc.) but that isn't what this thread was about.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

No Intercities trains stop at Shinagawa, The Tokaido line and the Shinkansen Tokaido, The same for Tokyo and Ueno.
The Chuo main line wich are intercity stop at Shinjuku.
At Yokohama stop the Tokaido line wich are intercity service.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

minato ku said:


> No Intercities trains stop at Shinagawa, The Tokaido line and the Shinkansen Tokaido, The same for Tokyo and Ueno.
> The Chuo main line wich are intercity stop at Shinjuku.
> At Yokohama stop the Tokaido line wich are intercity service.


I'm confused, particularly by your first word "No". If there was a full stop after it (.) it would mean one thing, if not another.

Do you mean:


Intercity trains stop at Shinagawa
So do Tokaido line and the Shinkansen Tokaido line trains
Intercity, Tokaido, & Shinkasen trains stop at Tokyo
Intercity, Tokaido, & Shinkasen trains also stop at Ueno
Chuo main line intercity trains stop at Shinjuku
Tokaido Intercity trains stop at Yokohoma

Or do you mean that intercity trains don't stop at Shinagawa? Most trains would have to stop at Tokyo ... do they stop at Ueno too?

Doesn't exactly address my concerns ... let's take my local station, Footscray. Regional (read "Intercity") trains stop there all of the time (most of them anyway), but they're still just passing through from Southern Cross to various regional cities ...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry I forgotten the signe "*,*"


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Do Tokaido and Shinkasen Tokaido trains stop at Tokyo or go through or to Ueno?


----------



## Irwell (May 22, 2006)

Chicagoago said:


> 213: Paris (France)
> 202: London (UK)
> 190: Tokyo (Japan)
> 97: New York (USA)
> ...


Manchester has a second mainline station at Manchester Victoria with an extra 6 platforms, so on your list is should have 20 in total. Glasgow also has Glasgow Queen Street, taking it's mainline platform total to 25. Birmingham also has Snow Hill with an extra 3 platforms, taking the total to 15.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Irwell said:


> Manchester has a second mainline station at Manchester Victoria with an extra 6 platforms, so on your list is should have 20 in total. Glasgow also has Glasgow Queen Street, taking it's mainline platform total to 25. Birmingham also has Snow Hill with an extra 3 platforms, taking the total to 15.


The bad news is: anything under 10 platforms doesn't count (see previous post).

The good news is: they're mainline platforms, so I'm listening.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

where is Rome on that list ???


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

LordMandeep said:


> the Paris station has 213 platforms??????????????
> 
> 
> Or is that total of all stations??


Of course there is no Paris station with 213 platforms, like there is no London station and no Tokyo station kay:
It is the total for all railway terminals over 10 platforms (Bercy is not include). 

Nord 
Saint Lazare
Est
Montparnasse 
Austerlitz 
Lyon


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

CharlieP said:


> Union Station in Toronto *is not a terminal!*


Then neither is Shinjuku.


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

CharlieP said:


> Yes, but it's a through station - for a lot of trains it's not the last stop on the line.


Most trains of GO Transit, by far the largest user, does terminate most of its trains there. Only Lakeshore trains (which, East and West, make up 2 of its 7 lines) run through service, and the odd exception where a Lakeshore train turns into another line like Stouffville or Bradford (it does happen, but only a couple times a day max).

Shinjuku sees WAAAAAAY more through-trains than Union, as a PERCENTAGE of service, and its on the list. I call foul, BIG TIME.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Good to see this thread alive again.

Here are the tables I last posted:

Largest Stations:






























Some City totals:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Barcelona nowadays, 28 tracks: 
-SANTS station: 14 tracks.
-FRANÇA station: 14 tracks.
:yes:
In 2009, 48 tracks, with the new one:
-SAGRERA station 20 tracks.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^Barcelona nowadays, 28 tracks:
> -SANTS station: 14 tracks.
> -FRANÇA station: 14 tracks.
> :yes:
> ...


Tracks, or platforms? A platform if somewhere you would normally step from to board a train ... or step off to get off one. Will Sagrera supplant existing stations/platforms?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Yardmaster said:


> Tracks, or platforms? A platform if somewhere you would normally step from to board a train ... or step off to get off one. Will Sagrera supplant existing stations/platforms?


Tracks. In Spain, normally, 1 platform serves 2 tracks.
:yes:
Barcelona Sagrera station is not going to supplant any existing station.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Bitxofo said:


> Tracks. In Spain, normally, 1 platform serves 2 tracks.
> :yes:


Your comment may throw some light on issues in this thread. Are you saying, that an area of pavement I could walk about with a track on either side would be called a single "platform" in Spain ? This is not the case here: note the numbering of the "platforms" below:










Up front, "6" means you board on the left, "5" on the right. To us this is two platforms, not one.

Here's another view of the same station (Southern Cross, Melbourne):










There are additional tracks between the tracks at which passengers board to enable locomotives to detach from the front of the train, run round to the rear, and take the train out again (the trains in the photos don't require these operations). 

So tell me ... looking at these photos (and noting the signage).. is a Catalonian Platform the same thing as an Australian one, or not?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Year, it does get confusing. Many Europeans seem to define platforms as "tracks". Although I don't understand why Bitxofo mentioned 1 platform equals 2 tracks, as even in Spain I have seen separate numbers for each side of the single "platform", which indicates it as 2 platforms (though sharing the same physical "island")


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have just come back from Paris and saw a track plan in le gare de nord.

It's tracks are numbered from 2-21 and 30-44.

So it actually has 35 tracks.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Interesting. I thought it was like this:

Platforms 1 and 2: Service platforms, not open to the public. 
Platforms 3 to 6: Terminus of the London Eurostar via the Channel Tunnel. 
Platforms 7 and 8: Thalys platforms for Belgium, the Netherlands, and Germany. 
Platforms 9 to 29: TGV North, Main Line trains, then the Picard TER 
Platforms 30 to 40: Suburban station 
In the basement, platforms 41 to 44: RER station 
Paris Metro, further 4 platforms.

Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Justme said:


> Year, it does get confusing. Many Europeans seem to define platforms as "tracks". Although I don't understand why Bitxofo mentioned 1 platform equals 2 tracks, as even in Spain I have seen separate numbers for each side of the single "platform", which indicates it as 2 platforms (though sharing the same physical "island")


Yes, you are right.
kay:
Anyway, I did not say "1 platform equals 2 tracks". I meant that one "phisical island" serves 2 tracks. Exactly the same as seen in the photos of Melbourne station.

In this case, in Spain, we can say 1 track means 1 platform.
:yes:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Thanks :cheers:


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

Yardmaster said:


> Good to see this thread alive again.
> 
> Here are the tables I last posted:
> 
> Largest Stations:


I still say Toronto Union Station is supposed to be on there since stations like Shinjuku (whose vast majority of services are through-service) make the cut. Toronto Union has 13 serviceable tracks (16 including unserviceable) plus 2 subway tracks for a total of 15 (excludes LRT loop).


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

It has been mentioned before, but I'll repeat; Oslo central has 2 subway-platforms connected to it, therefore the total for Oslo central: 19 + 2 = 21


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Justme said:


> ^^ Interesting. I thought it was like this:
> 
> Platforms 1 and 2: Service platforms, not open to the public.
> Platforms 3 to 6: Terminus of the London Eurostar via the Channel Tunnel.
> ...


That is what I read on wikipedia, can only presume the author has not seen the track plan.

I'm not sure why there is such a fragmented track numbering system but maybe it's to clarify where service type is segregated? (i.e. TGV/suburban)

So seemingly it goes like this:

2: Service platform
3-6: Eurostar platforms
7-8: Thalys platforms
9-21: TGV, Corail and TER Picard platforms
30-40: Transilien Regional & Suburban platforms
41-44: RER platforms

Infact that seems to work quite well, the biggest numbering gap accounts for the space between mainline and local platforms.


----------



## elfabyanos (Jun 18, 2006)

Re the tables previously posted - The one thing that strikes me is counting Charing Cross and Embankment as the same station is really misleading. They are separate stations - indeed two tube lines have stations at both Charing Cross and Embankment. The counting in the table above counts two platforms on each of the 2 tube lines, aswell as two platforms on each of the _same_ 2 tube lines at another station further up the line.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> Tracks. In Spain, normally, 1 platform serves 2 tracks.
> :yes:
> Barcelona Sagrera station is not going to supplant any existing station.


Well after Sants was expanded in 82 the traffic diminished from Franca up to a point when they started to close down several tracks. I might be wrong but I think I've read that they were discussing alternative use for the building. 

When Sagrera is built Renfe will probably dump Franca cause it is to large and to expensive to maintain for a relative small number of users and beside it is a sack station, all trainoperators hate them.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Today I took some pictures in França station, I try to post them later.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Salif said:


> That is what I read on wikipedia, can only presume the author has not seen the track plan.
> 
> I'm not sure why there is such a fragmented track numbering system but maybe it's to clarify where service type is segregated? (i.e. TGV/suburban)
> 
> ...


Don't forget

RER E : 4 platforms
Paris metro : 6 platforms

Total : 45 platforms for Gare du Nord, Yes previous number was overestimated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Minato ku said:


> Don't forget
> 
> RER E : 4 platforms
> Paris metro : 6 platforms
> ...


Are the RER E platforms not classed as a different station (Magenta)?

When the connecting hall is built between Nord and Est will they all be labelled as one station perhaps?

One big 75 track station (not including metro tracks).

Does the list include or exclude metro tracks?

Btw Gare du Lyon definitley has 26 tracks (22 surface, 4 RER) - not sure on Metro tracks though.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

gincan said:


> Well after Sants was expanded in 82 the traffic diminished from Franca up to a point when they started to close down several tracks. I might be wrong but I think I've read that they were discussing alternative use for the building.
> 
> When Sagrera is built Renfe will probably dump Franca cause it is to large and to expensive to maintain for a relative small number of users and beside it is a sack station, all trainoperators hate them.


ADiF, the owner of França station not RENFE, is going to keep França station open because it will be necessary for other rail companies after the liberalization of railways in Europe.
:yes:
And Sagrera station was expected for 2009, but there is a delay in the works...
:dunno:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Salif said:


> Are the RER E platforms not classed as a different station (Magenta)?
> 
> When the connecting hall is built between Nord and Est will they all be labelled as one station perhaps?
> 
> ...


These have not the same name but it is the same station, and serve as the same station. the RER E station is just not in the same place than the RER B and D station under gare du Nord.

I see a little error for Gare de Lyon
Gare de Lyon has 6 RER tracks.
4 for SNCF RER D and 2 for RATP RER A, 

I am in this thread since its opening and this list include subway tracks. 

Exemple here


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Minato ku said:


> I see a little error for Gare de Lyon
> Gare de Lyon has 6 RER tracks.
> 4 for SNCF RER D and 2 for RATP RER A,


Are you definitley sure about that?

Sure I remember it being four the other day but I wasn't really looking properly (I know Chatelet les Halles has six RER tracks).

But if you're correct that's an extra four tracks need adding (line 1 Metro also).


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes I sure before be connected at Chatelet les Halles, the RER D station of Gare de Lyon (at this time it was not called RER D) was a suburban terminal underground station 4 tracks (build over the RER A station at the same time)

The 27 June 1988 this station had the worst train accident in France of the end of the 20th century 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gare_de_Lyon_train_accident
In 1995 a tunnel between this station and Chatelet opened, it is the birth of the RER D.




Wikipedia french said:


> La gare de Lyon est desservie par deux lignes de RER (A et D), dans une gare souterraine située sous la rue de Bercy, contre la gare principale.
> 
> La gare RER comprend deux halles superposées, le D se trouvant au-dessus du A :
> 
> ...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

gincan said:


> Well after Sants was expanded in 82 the traffic diminished from Franca up to a point when they started to close down several tracks. I might be wrong but I think I've read that they were discussing alternative use for the building.
> 
> When Sagrera is built Renfe will probably dump Franca cause it is to large and to expensive to maintain for a relative small number of users and beside it is a sack station, all trainoperators hate them.


I really hope Franca stays open as it is easily the most beautiful station in Barcelona, and one of the most beautiful in Spain. They already moved the trains out of that other beautiful old station (near the Grand Arch that looks like a small version of Atocha) and what is it now, a bus stop or something? Is the inside even open to the public?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^You are talking about Barcelona Nord station, it was completely refurbished in 1993 and now it is the main bus terminal station in Barcelona.

Its interior is open to the public.
:yes:


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Justme said:


> I really hope Franca stays open as it is easily the most beautiful station in Barcelona, and one of the most beautiful in Spain. They already moved the trains out of that other beautiful old station (near the Grand Arch that looks like a small version of Atocha) and what is it now, a bus stop or something? Is the inside even open to the public?


the Barcelona Nord station was disused since 1972 and subject to demolition (or so I'v read) before Barcelona was awarded the 1992 Olympics, it was then decided that it was to be refurbished into a sportscenter.

During the Olympics the tabletennis matches were played there, the facility includes various playfields for handball, basket, rollerhockey, badminton and tabletennis. There are also a gym, relax and physical therapy. The superstructure is still the same as when it was used as a trainstation but the interiors are completely changed. The part that is used for the busstation preserved some elements of the old station interiors.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> ADiF, the owner of França station not RENFE, is going to keep França station open because it will be necessary for other rail companies after the liberalization of railways in Europe.
> :yes:
> And Sagrera station was expected for 2009, but there is a delay in the works...
> :dunno:


I hope so but the fact remains that the station is large and expensive to maintain, when the Sants opened after the expansion it took away most of the passengers from Franca and When Sagrera opens it will take the rest. I can't see a reason to keep the station, it lacks connection with the commuter network (line 10 only serves the airport) and also the subwaystation lacks a connection forcing you out of the station, the location also means you can't turn it into a transport hub. 

The Sagrera on the other hand will serve and be the prefered Station by basically everyone in Northern Barcelona as it will have excellent connection with all the surrounding neighborhoods, even the ones living in Sant Martí district close to Franca will probably choose Sagrera. So passenger figures will be so low at Franca that it won't justify keeping it open, as it happened to Estacio de Nord in the 1960s. My bet is that trains won't run into Franca 5-10 years after Sagrera is finnished. The building will of cause be preserved but used for some other purpose.


----------



## Lake (Aug 29, 2006)

Some information about Zurich.

If you count the tracks of the stations which are served by intercitytrains (which "Passenger Rail Terminals" is referncing to) the statistics are wrong becaus the Stations Altstetten (? passengers/day), Oerlikon (110'000 passengers/day) and Enge (? passengers/day), , which are all served by intercitytrains are not counted in the total of tracks

This would be corrected
26 (Hauptbahnhof / Mainstation) + 2 (Enge) + 6 (Oerlikon) + 5 (Altstetten) = 39

and in the near future (according to expansionplans) it will be 43 tracks


----------



## glickel (Sep 23, 2004)

*What about Boston??*

Great thread. I love the Paris terminals. And I think the Magenta shouldn't count for Gare du Nord. The RER E are former suburban trains that terminated at the Gare de l'Est trains, so on that principle I think it shouldn't count and it is a different name.

This may have already been brought up, but Boston has two terminal stations, is it an oversight that it has not been included on the list?

*South Station*: 13 tracks (will expand whenever the main post office next door moves) + 2 subway tracks + 2 bus underground tramway "tracks" (this doesn't really count, but some day it might be light rail tracks)

*North Station*: 10-12 tracks (not sure if all 12 are open now that the Big Dig is finished) + 4 subway tracks

So by my count that is at least *23 tracks + 6 subway tracks for Boston
*
Fun fact: In my research, I found an article on South Station in Boston being busier that Grand Central...in 1913

http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archiv...6113BE633A25752C2A96F9C946296D6CF&oref=slogin


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ thanks for the last posting ... 

we agreed not to include stations with less than 10 "platforms". Perhaps there are difficulties here, since in various parts of the world what constitutes a "platform" varies.

Elsewhere on this site I have noted Beijing, Shanghai and Teinstin erecting huge stations which deserve mention here. Obviously we'd like to see them actually in operation before they're included!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Lake said:


> and in the near future (according to expansionplans) it will be 43 tracks


Where are this 4 tracks going to be?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Maybe he means Löwenstrasse and after the Durchmesserlinie. But that's not quite fair to include Oerlikon, Altstetten or Stadelhofen to HB. You also don't count all Paris stations as one.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Portuguese main railway stations:

Porto Campanha = 17 platforms (9 thru , 6 termini , 2 metro , +1/2 tru lines w/o platforms)
Porto São bento = 10 (8 termini platforms , 2 underground metro)
Porto Contumil = 4 platforms + works
- Porto has a total of 27 passenger platforms + hundred or so metro platforms

Lisboa Oriente = 10 (8 thru , 2 underground metro) <<< main station but all trains thru
Lisboa Cais do Sodré = 8 (6 termini , 2 underground metro , +1 w/o platform)
Lisboa Santa Apolonia = 8 (6 termini , 2 underground metro , +1 w/o platform)
Lisboa Entrecampos = 8 (6 thru , 2 metro , +) <<< the REAL central station of lisboa ... 
Lisboa Rossio = 7 (5 termini , 2 underground metro)
Lisboa Campolide = 6 (6 thru , actualy only 5 are "serviceable" , +depot w/ some 20 tracks)
- lisboa has a total of 17 terminal platforms (39 platforms total in stations with Lond distance train departures) but most MAIN stations have thru only (Entrecampos and Oriente) wether or not trains start/Stop from there.

Other large stations include:

Cascais = 5 (5 termini < +1 sinding w/o track , +1 track w/o platform) 

Entroncamento = 11 (7 thru , 4 termini , + 7 (5+2) w/o platform + freight area + works, its a huge complex 500m x 2500m)

Coimbra = 9 (7 thru , 2 termini , +1 termini +1 thru w/o platform)

Pampilhosa = 9 (6 thru , 3 termini , + 5 w/o platform)

Figueira da Foz = 6 termini , +2 w/o platform + works

Aveiro = 7 (5 thru "broad gauge" , 2 "termini "narrow gauge")

Braga = 6 termini 

+ a couple of 4 track stations all over the country ... too many to count.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ thanks!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Küsel said:


> Maybe he means Löwenstrasse and after the Durchmesserlinie. But that's not quite fair to include Oerlikon, Altstetten or Stadelhofen to HB. You also don't count all Paris stations as one.


But after the completition of the Löwenstrasse Station the Sihlpost Station will be dismantled so the number of tracks stays the same. The capacy will go up because dead end tracks are replaced by go throughts.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

sotavento said:


> Portuguese main railway stations:
> 
> Porto Campanha = 17 platforms (9 thru , 6 termini , 2 metro , +1/2 tru lines w/o platforms)
> Porto São bento = 10 (8 termini platforms , 2 underground metro)
> ...


^^ Oriente station will be enlarged in the near future to acomodate the High speed Trains of Lisboa-Porto and Lisboa-Madrid routes.

And by the way ... Lisboa Oriente only has some 75 million passengers anually .... :lol:


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Amsterdam Central Station is bigger than listed in the number of platforms, because almost all platforms are used on daily base are serving multiple trains at the same time. On Utrecht Central Station there is a simular situation. These are by far the biggest stations and busiest in the Netherlands, larger than Rotterdam and The Hague Central Station. 

1
2a / 2b
4a / 4b
5a / 5b
7a / 7b
8a / 8b
10a / 10b
11a / 11b
13a / 13b
14a / 14b
15a / 15b

There are no platforms for 3, 6, 9 and 12 to serve the other platforms and for goods.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^

with reference to the last posting, are 2a & 2b like this (+++) represents a railway track, (___) the edge of a platform:

+<train>+++<train>++
____________________

(2a)..............(2b)


or like this?


+<train>+++
___________

... (2a)
... (2b)
___________

+<train>+++


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Like the first one. Here a full diagram of the tracks and platforms. (===) represents a railway track, (xxx) a platform. The trains can take off in both directions. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx platform xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
15a ===<train>=== ========== ========== ===<train>=== 15b 
14a ===<train>=== ========== ========== ===<train>=== 14b 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx platform xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
13a ===<train>=== ========== ========== ===<train>=== 13b 
12a =========== ========== ========== ============ 12b 
11a ===<train>=== ========== ========== ===<train>=== 11b 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx platform xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
10a ===<train>=== ========== ========== ===<train>=== 10b 
9a =========== ========== ========== ============ 9b 
8a ===<train>=== ========== ========== ===<train>=== 8b 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx platform xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
7a ===<train>=== ========== ========== ===<train>=== 7b 
6a =========== ========== ========== ============ 6b 
5a ===<train>=== ========== ========== ===<train>=== 5b 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx platform xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
4a ===<train>=== ========== ========== ===<train>=== 4b 
3a =========== ========== ========== ============ 3b 
2a ===<train>=== ========== ========== ===<train>=== 2b 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx platform xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
1 ===<train>===


----------



## gustaveau (Oct 28, 2005)

I still don't see Rome Termini station in the big lists. It has 29 tracks according to wikipedia, and severs about 150 million passengers yearly.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

A good effort here, by Wuppettjje above, in respect to Amsterdam. 

Here's an equivalent for Southern Cross Melbourne.

Some comments.

The issue raised above, was, again, the definition of a platform. From the inclusion below, you can see that platform 8 is more or less three platforms ... 










Arguably, in terms of the way this station operates, it has twenty platforms, and 22 when "15" & "16" are brought online ...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^ It's a good point. Maybe they can be identified as showing both. e.g. Platforms: 16 (22split) ?? This way it can be seen that there are 16 physical platforms, but in effect, 22.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ I must have been over-tired above: for "twenty" read "22" and "22" read "24".


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't think we have had any from Africa (forgive me if I have missed something), so I'll add Cape Town station with 24 platforms.

As you can see, all the tracks end here.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Does Grand Central serve trains other than Metro-North?


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

serdar samanlı;27973146 said:


> Does Grand Central serve trains other than Metro-North?


Not atm. With the east side access project though, LIRR will serve. And grand central will get 8 MORE platforms. 


A coupe other missed ones in the Us

Washington DC Union 18
LA Union 14


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

serdar samanlı;27973146 said:


> Does Grand Central serve trains other than Metro-North?


well it has a subway station connected to it the 4,5,6,7,7,and S


Largest station in the world with the number of platforms 
GCT 44 platforms 67 tracks When the east side access is done it will have 48 platforms 75 tracks 
Retail businesses 103 visitors 500,000 a day passengers 125,000 a day 94,249 m2


The busiest in North America is Penn Station at 600,000 passengers per day.



i know these both have malls.


----------



## wolbol (Apr 7, 2005)

Ian said:


> The data for Buenos Aires is wrong...
> 
> Here is the most updated list
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

if you consider a city total for the 'main terminii' than you have to add brussels North, brussels South and brussels Luxembourg to the numbers of Brussels midi I guess..


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Bruxelles Midi = Brussels South, or am I wrong? North and South are both listed, but 22+12 is 34 and not 26 

Another mistake:
Listed Berlin stations are Hauptbahnhof (14), Ostbahnhof (11) and Nordkreuz (10), which sums up to 35, but Berlin total is listed with 43, so there's an 8 track station missing, but I thought only stations with more than 10 tracks are counted?
Also: if you count Berlin Ostbahnhof & Nordkreuz, you also have to count München Ostbahnhof (14), Frankfurt Südbahnhof (11), Hamburg Altona (? but >10)...


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

Rohne said:


> Bruxelles Midi = Brussels South, or am I wrong? North and South are both listed, but 22+12 is 34 and not 26
> 
> Another mistake:
> Listed Berlin stations are Hauptbahnhof (14), Ostbahnhof (11) and Nordkreuz (10), which sums up to 35, but Berlin total is listed with 43, so there's an 8 track station missing, but I thought only stations with more than 10 tracks are counted?
> Also: if you count Berlin Ostbahnhof & Nordkreuz, you also have to count München Ostbahnhof (14), Frankfurt Südbahnhof (11), Hamburg Altona (? but >10)...


Berlin has a few long distance stations: Hauptbahnhof, Gesundbrunnen (not Nordkreuz), Südkreuz (Papestraße), Ostbahnhof, and Spandau (the 8 track station that was missing from the calculation). I guess you could also include Friedrichstraße, Zoooligscher Garten and Alexanderplatz, although ICE doesn't stop there...


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

If only stations with >10 tracks are counted, you can't include Spandau (also not Zoo, Alex, etc).
Anyway, München-Ost, Frankfurt-Süd, HH-Altona, etc are still missing (all terminus, long distance & >10 tracks)


----------



## foxmulder_ms (Apr 19, 2007)

How come there is nothing from China? Even Beijing South Railway Station alone has more 20 platforms,

From wiki;

"The enormous oval-shaped station was designed by the UK/Hong Kong architecture firm of Terry Farrell and Partners in collaboration with the Tianjin Design Institute.[4] It was built from more than 60,000 tons of steel and 490,000 cubic meters of concrete by 4,000 workers in less than three years. The glass ceiling is outfitted with 3,246 solar panels to generate electricity. The structure spreads out like a ray or trilobite and covers 320,000 square meters, more than the Beijing National Stadium's 258,000 m2.[5] Its 24 platforms have the capacity to dispatch 30,000 passengers per hour or 241,920,000 a year.[6] The 251,000 m2 waiting area can accommodate 10,000 passengers."


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

foxmulder_ms said:


> How come there is nothing from China? Even Beijing South Railway Station alone has more 20 platforms,
> 
> From wiki;
> 
> "The enormous oval-shaped station was designed by the UK/Hong Kong architecture firm of Terry Farrell and Partners in collaboration with the Tianjin Design Institute.[4] It was built from more than 60,000 tons of steel and 490,000 cubic meters of concrete by 4,000 workers in less than three years. The glass ceiling is outfitted with 3,246 solar panels to generate electricity. The structure spreads out like a ray or trilobite and covers 320,000 square meters, more than the Beijing National Stadium's 258,000 m2.[5] Its 24 platforms have the capacity to dispatch 30,000 passengers per hour or 241,920,000 a year.[6] The 251,000 m2 waiting area can accommodate 10,000 passengers."


The list was posted in 2006. As China completes its rail network along with new stations I am sure that many Chinese cities will be on the list.


----------



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

foxmulder_ms said:


> How come there is nothing from China? Even Beijing South Railway Station alone has more 20 platforms


Beijing South has 24 platforms. Only platform 18 to 24 are open currently, but platform 24 is rarely used. Other platforms are reserved for the Beijing-Shanghai high speed line and future conventional speed trains. Beijing South also has two metro lines (4 platforms, not yet open).

Beijing (Beijing's Main Railway Station) has 14 platforms (8 physical platforms) and 16 tracks, two of them are not served by platform. Beijing Subway line 2 serves the station (2 platform).

Beijing West has 18 platforms (10 physical platforms).

Beijing North (which was opened just one week ago) has 11 platforms (6 physical platforms). Beijing Subway line 2 and line 13, and in future line 4 next year, serve the station (7 platforms)


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Spam King said:


> […]
> I guess you could also include Friedrichstraße, Zoooligscher Garten and Alexanderplatz, although ICE doesn't stop there...


These are no long distance stations.
But Potsdamer Platz is a long distance station, because Veolia long distance trains stop there, but it is not > 10. Another long distance station is Lichtenberg, trains to Russia start there.


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

> 10: Köln Hauptbahnhof


Köln Hbf has got 11 tracks with extra long platforms, so that up to three trains can stop per track.

Other long distance stations in Köln are: Messe/Deutz and Airport. Messe/Deutz is > 10.


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

> Here is the most updated list
> 
> Largest Stations:


Where is the data for Dortmund Hbf, Essen Hbf, Duisburg Hbf and Düsseldorf Hbf? They are all > 10.
Düsseldorf has a second long distance station – Flughafen (Airport), but it is not > 10.


----------



## AAPMBerlin (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Ian 
The data for Buenos Aires is wrong...

Here is the most updated list 


Largest Stations:

30 platforms or more (12)

52: Grand Central (New York)
48: Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
38: Saint Lazare (Paris)
36: Est (Paris)
36: Montparnasse (Paris)
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)
30: Union Station (Chicago

25-29 Platforms (12 Stations)

29: Austerlitz (Paris)
29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
29: Porta Romana (Milan)
28: Retiro (Buenos Aires)
27: Atocha (Madrid)
*27: Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof*hno:--> only 14!!!!
26: Kings Cross/St.Pancras
26: Lyon (Paris)
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
25: Sydney Central
25: Ueno (Tokyo)

20-25 Platforms (14 Stations):

24: Chamartín (Madrid)
24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)
24: Euston (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Bruxelles-Midi
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Constitucion (Buenos Aires)
20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)
20: Paddington (London)

15-19 Platforms (28 Stations)

19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
19: Helsinki Central
19: Oslo Central
19: Perrache (Lyon)
18: Edinburgh Waverley (Scotland, UK)
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
18: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
17: Once (Buenos Aires)
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment (UK)
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Ogilvie (Chicago)
16: Glasgow Central (Scotland, UK)
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Flandres (Lille)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
16: Dresden Hauptbahnhof
15: Stratford (London)
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Rotterdam Centraal

10-14 Platforms (40 Stations)

14: Estacio de França (Barcelona, Spain)
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Luzern (terminal)
14: Berlin Lehrter Hauptbahnhof
14: Barcelona Sants (Spain)
14: 30th Street Station (Philadelphia, PA)
13: Greco-Bicocca (Milan)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
12: Santa Justa (Seville, Spain)
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona, Spain)
12: Bruxelles-Nord
12: Reading (UK)
12: Part Dieu (Lyon)
12: Millenium (Chicago)
11: Porta Genova (Milan)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
11: Berlin Ostbahnhof (East-Station)
11: Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof
10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)
10: Berlin Nordkreuz/Gesundbrunnen
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Federico Lacroze (Buenos Aires)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)
10: Köln Hauptbahnhof
10: Principe Pío (Madrid)


City Totals for Main Terminii


213: Paris (France)
202: London (UK)
190: Tokyo (Japan)
97: New York (USA)
97: Milan (Italy)
95: Moscow (Russia)
75: Buenos Aires (Argentina)
74: Osaka (Japan)
61: Madrid (Spain)
58: Chicago (USA)
43: Berlin (Germany)
43: Nagoya (Japan)
39: Calcutta (Kolkutta) (India)
39: Munich (Germany)
32: Frankfurt (Germany)
31: Lyon (France)
29: Yokohama (Japan)
28: Barcelona (Spain)
28: Hamburg (Germany)
28: Melbourne (Australia)
26: Brussels (Belgium)
27: Karlsruhe (Germany)
26: Leipzig (Germany)
26: Zürich (Switzerland)
25: Glasgow (Scotland, UK)
25: Sydney (Australia)
19: Helsinki (Finland)
19: Stuttgart (Germany)
19: Oslo (Norway)
18: Edinburgh (Scotland, UK)
18: Basel (Switzerland)
18: Marseilles (France)
17: Leeds (UK)
16: Bern (Switzerland)
16: Lille (France)
16: Dresden (Germany)
15: Rotterdam (Netherlands)
14: Manchester (UK)
14: Luzern (Switzerland)
14: Utrecht (Netherlands)
14: Chiba (Japan)
14: Odawara (Japan)
13: Amsterdam (Netherlands)
12: Seville (Spain)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Den Haag (The Hague) (Netherlands)
12: Nagoya (Japan)
12: Yokohama (Japan)
12: Reading (UK)
11: Nürnberg (Nurenberg)
10: Brisbane (Australia)
10: Olten (Switzerland)
10: Köln (Cologne) (Germany) 


karlsruhe has 14 plattforms and not 27!


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

JoKo65 said:


> Where is the data for Dortmund Hbf, Essen Hbf, Duisburg Hbf and Düsseldorf Hbf? They are all > 10.
> Düsseldorf has a second long distance station – Flughafen (Airport), but it is not > 10.


Dortmund Hbf 17
Düsseldorf Hbf 16
Essen Hbf 13
Duisburg Hbf 12

Maybe Hagen Hbf should be added as well, it has something like 10-14 tracks, depending on how you count.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

For Amsterdam you can count Amsterdam Sloterdijk in as a Main Terminal for 12 platforms (10 rail + 2 subway). 

I think we should add split platforms too. Amsterdam Centraal has only 11 rail platforms, but it handles like it has 21 rail platforms. Both in capacity and in number of passengers it fits more in that category (even in the 21/23 platform category it scores high).


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

And where, if I may ask, all the Chinese cities?

Here are stats for BJ (not sure that those are complete, but for the stations I know for sure exist( on which I personally have been)

Beijing South (newest - opened in 2008): 22
Beijing West: 18
Beijing Central: 14
Beijing North: 11
Beijing East(learned about it by accident -before considered Central to be East one): 3
_____________________________________________________
Beijing total: 68


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Paris rocks. All those cool station and modern trains. And reasonable price I'd like to say. Opposite of British


----------



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

Beijing South=24

You did not count other stations in Beijing down town.

Within the fourth ring road:
* Qinghuayuan: 2 platforms
* Fengtai: 5 platforms

So Beijing downtown (within 4th ring road) total: 77



SimFox said:


> And where, if I may ask, all the Chinese cities?
> 
> Here are stats for BJ (not sure that those are complete, but for the stations I know for sure exist( on which I personally have been)
> 
> ...


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

*Correction and add-on to the latest list*

Brussels stations :

- Brussels Midi 22 + 6 if you count other forms of public transport
- Brussels North 12 + 4 if you...
- Schaerbeek 15
- Bruxelles Central 6 + 2 if you ...
- Bruxelles Luxembourg 6

Grand total is therefore 71, 61 for pure train tracks, or 49 if only stations of
more than 10 tracks count.

You may also want to add Antwerp, with 14 tracks, on 3 levels :

Level +1 6 terminal tracks (leading South)
Level 0 4 terminal tracks (leading South)
Level -1 4 passthrough tracks, continuing North to the Netherlands
via a tunnel under the city.

Plus 2 tracks of subway if you want to add them.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

^^

I don't think we should add light rail to them, other wise it will be an even bigger mess. We can discuss subway station. I saw that in the list subway platform were counted in examples from several other stations. In case of Antwerp I wouldn't say that the 'premetro' is a full subway line though.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

In portugal we have:



Main stations in Porto:

Porto Campanha Station 
- 15 rail platforms (6 terminal + 9 passing tracks)
- 3 tracks w/o platform 
+ 2 metro(light rail) platfoms (since they are used to some 30km long metro/comuter trains they should be counted)
~ as it is the long distance terminus of Porto city in the near future some more tracks will be added to serve the TGV trains to Lisboa and Vigo (expected some 4/6 underground platforms)
~ aditionally some more metro platforms are expected at a lower level 
= 15/17 platforms

Porto SãoBento station (inner city terminus)
- 8 platforms (all terminal)
- 2 metro(light rail) platforms
= 8/10 platforms

The other terminus in porto became ireelevant in this counting in the last decade:
Matosinhos/Leixões = became a mere siding in the Leixões harbour complex 
Boavista = old narrow gauge ... the site is completely empty (only the skelet of th emain building remains) ... will be redeveloped in thbe future
Trindade station = old narrow gauge terminis ... it became a passtru metro station (3 tracks nowadays , the previous had half a dozen) 

Porto = 23 (27 with metro) platforms in "main" stations. hno:

........................................................................

Aveiro =
- 5 platforms (broad gauge)
- 2 platforms (narrow gauge)
~ also will have AV tracks/platforms (number and future layout still unknown)
= 7 platforms

..........................................................................

Braga main station = 6 terminal tracks/platforms ... future AV station with adittional pass-tru tracks (4 to 6 more tracks?) 

...............................................................

CoimbraB station = 9 platforms (7 pass + 2 term.)

Coimbra station (central) = 3 platforms

Coimbra Parque station = 1 track (comuters just reverse there)

= 13 platforms in termini stations

..................................................................

Entroncamento 
- 7+1 platforms (passing tracks)
- 4 platforms (termini)
= 12 platforms

...................................................................

Main stations in Lisboa:

Gare do Oriente station (lisboa long distance main interchange)
- 8 platforms (3 more will be added in the near futur to serve the AV to Porto and Madrid)
- 2 metro platforms underground

Santa Apolonia station (northern line terminus + international traffic)
- 8 platforms (6 open to passenger service)
- 2 metro underground platforms

Rossio station (terminus Sintra Line+Oeste line)
- 5 tracks (had more before rebuild... some 10)
- 2 metro tracks (2 aditional metro stations nearby)

Cais do Sodré (terminus Esturil Line , ferry-boat terminus:lol
- 6 platforms (had more until recently rebuild)
- 3 metro platforms
+ 4 light rail platforms
+ 2 ferry-boat pontoons :cheers:

Entrecampos station (the true CENTRAL station in lisboa)
- 6 platforms
- 2 metro platforms 

Aditionally there are other stations that either serve long distance trains (Sete Rios with 4 tracks) or are terminus for interurban services (areeiro with 4 tracks , Alcantara with 3 platforms) or comuter interchanges (Campolide with 5 platforms) but considering that they are more or less in line with the 4 passing tracks of Entrecampos station I would no dare to call them "isolated" stations (with full rights it should be considered an _urban sprawl_ of platforms:lol.The central quadruple line in lisboa consists of a western junction left of SeteRios station then the S.rios , Entrecampos and Areeiro stations and another junction right of areeiro 

Total terminus platforms in lisboa:

Total number of tracks at main stations = 48
total termini platforms at main stations = 19 

We should add aonther TOP list ... total number of main/terminal stations ... London would definitely take the cup. hno:


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Howrah Station, Howrah(Kolkata)-23 Platforms


























cc:from flickr


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

@sotavento: In this thread, only stations with 10 platforms or more count, ok?

Just thought of another station today: Cape Town (ZA). It has 22 platforms.

Is it time already for an updated complete list?


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

Is there a list of stations that has total annual passengers on it?


----------



## bashuple (Sep 11, 2007)

Africa is probably not part of the world? Cape Town has 24 platforms.


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

incredible pics!


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

How can you say Africa is not part of the world? We're on the world forums. At least they have stations!


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Grunnen said:


> @sotavento: In this thread, only stations with 10 platforms or more count, ok?
> 
> Just thought of another station today: Cape Town (ZA). It has 22 platforms.
> 
> Is it time already for an updated complete list?


Do you see Porto Campanhã station with its 15 platforms over there (17 if you count the metro one ... actually the 2 metro are in the railway section so it should be counted) ??? on that list ??? 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Do you see the Porto city main terminals total of 27 platforms ????


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


do you see lisboa main termini grand total of 55 platforms there ??? 


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


so Stuffit if you please. 





AAPMBerlin said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Ian
> The data for Buenos Aires is wrong...
> 
> ...


Just addin TRUTH to the thread ... :bash:

Luckily for you that the Rossio station was unbundled and renewed (rail tracks passed from 10 to 5 ... erm ... do tracks acessible from both sides count as 1 or 2 platforms ??? if so it still has 10 platforms now that I remember it) 
Aditionally Entrecampos station had 2 tracks/platforms removed in the last decade (another ex.10 platform station) 
Cais do Sodré also had platforms removed recently ... down to 9. 

Just imagine that ... a small country _poluting_ the list. :cheers:


Noticed that Principe Pior is quoted as having 10 platforms ... last time I was there it had only 3 or 4 rail platforms (plus some other 4/5 metro ones) ... when was the list updated for the last time ??? 

If one is to count tracks without platforms then we would have some stations well over 100 ... and does metro platforms count or not ??? some people include them and others don't.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

ed110220 said:


> I don't think we have had any from Africa (forgive me if I have missed something), so I'll add Cape Town station with 24 platforms.
> 
> As you can see, all the tracks end here.


:lol:


Is anyone actually updating the list ??? 




Yardmaster said:


> ^^
> 
> with reference to the last posting, are 2a & 2b like this (+++) represents a railway track, (___) the edge of a platform:
> 
> ...





Wuppeltje said:


> Like the first one. Here a full diagram of the tracks and platforms. (===) represents a railway track, (xxx) a platform. The trains can take off in both directions.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx platform xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 15a ===<train>=== ========== ========== ===<train>=== 15b
> ...



Can anyone create a "standard" for our evaluation of te total number of platforms/tracks in any standard ??? the criteria seems to vary from one to another.


In my local case I fail to cope with stations with platforms in both sides of a single track ... conted them as ONE platform ... 


Others are counting 2 parking places in the same track and in the same platform as if they were TWO oe even more different platforms (as It was comon practice in Glasgow) ... we just call it good usag eof limited resources here. :dunno:

Aditionally ... do stations on the other side of the pond count (not on city proper but maiby on the other side of a river , etc) ???


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

woohohooo im so glad to see edinburgh on the list


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd say:
- Every platform track counts as 1, even if it is divided into a/b sections*
- Only mainline and commuter rail (S-bahn) tracks count, metro/subway not.
- Only stations with >= 10 platforms count for the "City Totals" section.

* Hagen Hbf in Germany makes it difficult, because it splits through tracks into two portions with a different number, so that trains call at, for example, platform 5/6, which is in fact one platform. :lol:

Anyway, here's an updated list:

Largest Stations:

30 platforms or more (12)

52: Grand Central (New York)
48: Nord (Paris)
39: Munich Hauptbahnhof
38: Saint Lazare (Paris)
36: Est (Paris)
36: Montparnasse (Paris)
36: Waterloo (London)
33: Shinjuku (Tokyo)
33: Osaka/Umeda (Osaka)
32: Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof
30: Tokyo Station (Tokyo)
30: Union Station (Chicago)

25-29 Platforms (12 Stations)

29: Austerlitz (Paris)
29: Penn Station (New York)
29: Leningradskiy / Yaroslavskiy and Kalanchevskaya (Moscow)
29: Porta Romana (Milan)
28: Retiro (Buenos Aires)
27: Atocha (Madrid)
26: Kings Cross/St.Pancras
26: Lyon (Paris)
26: Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
26: Ikebukuro (Tokyo)
26: Zürich Hauptbahnhof
25: Sydney Central
25: Ueno (Tokyo)

20-25 Platforms (14 Stations):

24: Chamartín (Madrid)
24: Stazione Centrale (Milan)
24: Euston (London)
24: Tennoji (Osaka)
24: Cape Town (South Africa)
24: Beijing South
24: Kyoto
23: Howrah (Calcutta)
23: Victoria (London)
22: Liverpool Street (London)
22: Omiya (Saitama)
22: Brussels Midi
21: Shinagawa (Tokyo)
20: Constitucion (Buenos Aires)
20: Porta Garibaldi (Milan)
20: Paddington (London)

15-19 Platforms (28 Stations)

19: London Bridge (London)
19: Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
19: Helsinki Central
19: Oslo Central
19: Perrache (Lyon)
18: Edinburgh Waverley (Scotland, UK)
18: Basel SBB & Basel SNCF
18: Saint Charles (Marseilles)
18: Beijing West
17: Once (Buenos Aires)
17: Yokohama
17: Shin-Osaka (Osaka)
17: Kazanskiy (Moscow)
17: Dortmund Hbf (Germany)
17: Leeds City (UK)
16: Charing Cross/Embankment (UK)
16: Düsseldorf Hbf (Germany)
16: Atlantic Terminal (New York)
16: Ogilvie (Chicago)
16: Glasgow Central (Scotland, UK)
16: Bern Central
16: Sendai
16: Sealdah (Calcutta)
16: Flandres (Lille)
16: Hamburg Hauptbahnhof
16: Dresden Hauptbahnhof
±16: Durban station (South Africa)
15: Stratford (London)
15: Kurskiy (Moscow)
15: Southern Cross Station (Melbourne)
15: Porto Campanhã (Portugal)
15: Schaerbeek (Brussels, Belgium)
15: Rotterdam Centraal

10-14 Platforms (40 Stations)

14: Estacio de França (Barcelona, Spain)
14: Utrecht Centraal
14: Piccadilly station (Manchester)
14: Shibuya (Tokyo)
14: Beijing Central
14: Shimbashi (Tokyo)
14: Kita-senju (Tokyo)
14: Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof (Germany)
14: Chiba
14: Odawara
14: Luzern (terminal)
14: Berlin Lehrter Hauptbahnhof
14: Barcelona Sants (Spain)
14: 30th Street Station (Philadelphia, PA)
13: Greco-Bicocca (Milan)
13: Flinders Street Station (Melbourne)
13: Amsterdam Centraal
13: Berea Road (Durban, South Africa)
13: Essen Hbf (Germany)
12: Duisburg Hbf (Germany)
12: Santa Justa (Seville, Spain)
12: Kievskiy (Moscow)
12: Den Haag Centraal
12: New Street (Birmingham UK)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Kanayama (Nagoya)
12: Ofuna (Yokohama)
12: Altona (Hamburg)
12: Sants (Barcelona, Spain)
12: Brussels North
12: Reading (UK)
12: Part Dieu (Lyon)
12: Millenium (Chicago)
11: Porta Genova (Milan)
11: Paveletskiy (Moscow)
11: Belarusskiy (Moscow)
11: Beijing North
11: Berlin Ostbahnhof (East-Station)
11: Bellville (Cape Town, South-Africa)
11: Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof
11: Köln Hauptbahnhof
10: Cadorna F.N.M. (Milan)
10: Berlin Nordkreuz/Gesundbrunnen
10: Olten (Switerland)
10: Federico Lacroze (Buenos Aires)
10: Iidabashi (Tokyo)
10: Moorgate (London)
10: Roma St (Brisbane)
10: Principe Pío (Madrid)
10: Sloterdijk (Amsterdam)

City Totals for Main Terminii

213: Paris (France)
202: London (UK)
190: Tokyo (Japan)
97: New York (USA)
97: Milan (Italy)
95: Moscow (Russia)
75: Buenos Aires (Argentina)
74: Osaka (Japan)
67: Beijing (China)
61: Madrid (Spain)
58: Chicago (USA)
49: Brussels (Belgium)
43: Berlin (Germany)
43: Nagoya (Japan)
39: Calcutta (Kolkutta) (India)
39: Munich (Germany)
35: Cape Town (South Africa)
32: Frankfurt (Germany)
31: Lyon (France)
29: Yokohama (Japan)
29: Durban (South Africa)
28: Barcelona (Spain)
28: Hamburg (Germany)
28: Melbourne (Australia)
26: Leipzig (Germany)
26: Zürich (Switzerland)
25: Glasgow (Scotland, UK)
25: Sydney (Australia)
23: Amsterdam (Netherlands)
19: Helsinki (Finland)
19: Stuttgart (Germany)
19: Oslo (Norway)
18: Edinburgh (Scotland, UK)
18: Basel (Switzerland)
18: Marseilles (France)
17: Leeds (UK)
17: Dortmund (Germany)
16: Bern (Switzerland)
16: Lille (France)
16: Düsseldorf (Germany)
16: Dresden (Germany)
15: Rotterdam (Netherlands)
15: Porto (Portugal)
14: Karlsruhe (Germany)
14: Manchester (UK)
14: Luzern (Switzerland)
14: Utrecht (Netherlands)
14: Chiba (Japan)
14: Odawara (Japan)
13: Essen (Germany)
12: Seville (Spain)
12: Newcastle (UK)
12: Birmingham (UK)
12: Duisburg (Germany)
12: Den Haag (The Hague) (Netherlands)
12: Nagoya (Japan)
12: Yokohama (Japan)
12: Reading (UK)
11: Nürnberg (Nurenberg)
11: Köln (Cologne) (Germany) 
10: Brisbane (Australia)
10: Olten (Switzerland)


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm surprised Munich is bigger than Frankfurt..


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Tri-ring said:


> Escape route?
> 
> No those maps depicts the entire Shinjuku and part of Shibuya Station in 3D to show the extent of the station.
> For example Shibuya is actually a station eight stories high with train lines going crisscross each ways.


Yes, but my point is is that they seem utterly useless at doing that because they are so over complex.

Isn't the whole point of a map to make otherwise complicated things appear clear and simple, making it easy for one to navigate quickly?


----------



## Tri-ring (Apr 29, 2007)

iampuking said:


> Yes, but my point is is that they seem utterly useless at doing that because they are so over complex.
> 
> Isn't the whole point of a map to make otherwise complicated things appear clear and simple, making it easy for one to navigate quickly?


Let me ask you this, do you think you can navigate through a station that has 3D multi-layered platforms with a 2D map?:lol:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

3D map of Zürich HB:
http://mct.sbb.ch/mct/infra_services-uebersicht-bahnhofplaene-zuerich-hb-a4.pdf


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Tri-ring said:


> Let me ask you this, do you think you can navigate through a station that has 3D multi-layered platforms with a 2D map?:lol:


Where did I say that I thought a 2D map would be a better option?


----------



## jstarra49 (Feb 1, 2009)

ante_gotovina said:


> yea, Cologne has 2 more u-bahn(metro) platforms underground, so it should be updated


But I was told last week that Metro/U-Bahn/Subway is not supposed to be counted. I am still left wondering what the real rules are.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ They were counted right from the beginning of this thread. If some people are saying they are not counted anymore, they are not the original posters of this thread and since all of the original stats include metro's, their figures won't accurately compare.

My suggestion is to follow the original rules. They worked just fine for the bulk of this discussion.


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ Fine. Can then somebody add the following numbers to the platforms?

Amsterdam Centraal: +2 subway, +2 for fast tram line 26 (?)
Amsterdam Sloterdijk: +2 metro
Bochum Hbf: 8 train + 6 stadtbahn
Budapest Déli Pu.: +2 subway
Budapest Keleti Pu.: +2 subway
Budapest Nyugati Pu. +2 subway
Dortmund Hbf: +2 Stadtbahn
Duisburg Hbf: +4 stadtbahn
Düsseldorf Hbf: +4 stadtbahn
Essen Hbf: +4 stadtbahn
Hamburg Hbf: +4 subway
Köln Hbf: +4 stadtbahn (Dom/Hbf and Breslauer Platz/Hbf)
Manchester Picadilly: +2 metrolink
Rotterdam Centraal: +2 metro
Utrecht Centraal: +2 fast tram (?)

Other entries which probably don't include metro/u-bahn/subway are:
- Antwerpen Centraal (premetro stations Astrid and Diamant)
- Brussels North
- Brussels South
- Hannover Hbf
- Hoboken NJ
- Köln Messe/Deutz
- Ludwigshafen Hbf
- München Hbf?
- Newark NJ
- New York Penn Station
- Nürnberg Hbf?
- Porto

And probably quite some more...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ A great deal of those above did include subways in the original posting of the lists. If they don't now it means the latest ones have had some removed. This is how everything goes wrong when one person decides to change the rules in the middle of the game.

I spent quite a bit of time in the beginning of the thread collecting data, and I just don't have the time now to correct all this.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The number for Hamburg Main Station is given with 16. That is wrong in any case.

Hamburg Main Station has 14 tracks for long distance, regional and S-lines. 2 of those tracks (track 9 and 10) are not accessible by public. That makes 12 platforms of which 4 platforms are exclusively for S-Bahn. Additionally there are 6 metro-platforms below the main station. In the end we have for *Hamburg Hauptbahnhof:

20 tracks
18 platforms*


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

This is going to go on forever! :gaah: :hammer::blahblah::fiddle::hilariouset:


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

Justme said:


> ^^ A great deal of those above did include subways in the original posting of the lists. If they don't now it means the latest ones have had some removed. This is how everything goes wrong when one person decides to change the rules in the middle of the game.


No.

Except NY Penn Station none of them were in the list.

Edit: It seems that some of them actually were on the list before, but got lost underway. Calcutta/Howrath, for example. That makes this thread is rather pointless.


----------



## jstarra49 (Feb 1, 2009)

Grunnen said:


> No.
> 
> Except NY Penn Station none of them were in the list.
> 
> Edit: It seems that some of them actually were on the list before, but got lost underway. Calcutta/Howrath, for example. That makes this thread is rather pointless.


What's wrong with Calcutta Howrah? It has 23 main line platforms and that is it. In another 5 years or so it might get two platform tracks for the East-West Metro when it goes into service, but that is not today.

New Delhi is the one that could have an issue with Metro platforms. It has 16 mainline and 2 Metro platforms.

New York Penn should have 29 if subway (NYCTA) tracks are included and 21 if not.

There were many others that had subway tracks in their count on the list. Just stating over again and again that they don't does not make it so. hno:


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

Warsaw Central station was supposed to be upgraded (rebuilt / torn down and raised again - there were many concepts). 

Then PKP said it has no money and decided to focus on a smaller scale project - redesigning three toilets at Warsaw Central Station. The winning design here http://pkp.pl/node/2722 (Polish only, but pics available). 

The chances they will find funding for that one are scarce. 

Still -Warsaw Central station remains a great example of modernism in architecture (design by Arseniusz Romanowicz - http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arseniusz_Romanowicz)

pics:

http://www.pkp.pl/files/widok drzwi.jpg
http://www.pkp.pl/files/umywalki krzeslo damski.jpg
http://www.pkp.pl/files/korytarz.jpg
http://www.pkp.pl/files/korytarz obsluga.jpg
http://www.pkp.pl/files/pisuary.jpg
http://www.pkp.pl/files/kabiny meski.jpg
http://www.pkp.pl/files/kabiny lustro damski.jpg
http://www.pkp.pl/files/kabina damski.jpg
http://www.pkp.pl/files/inwalida.jpg


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

and in English:

http://www.railwaymarket.eu/7431/Poland++Results+of+the+toilet+competition+announced.htm


----------



## gustaveau (Oct 28, 2005)

I am unable to find Rome anywhere in this topic.
Surely the main station "Termini" qualifies as one of the bigger stations of the world with 29 tracks. Underground there are also several metro tracks for line A+B (4 tracks i think?)
In total this would lead to 33 tracks.


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

*Hong Kong to Build World's Largest Rail Terminus*_

Hong Kong's Mass Transit Railway has chosen US company AECOM Technology to design the world's largest underground high-speed rail terminus.

The $2bn terminus will connect Hong Kong to the high-speed rail network in mainland China and is expected to be completed by 2015.

The multi-level terminus will extend to an area of over 25 acres with a commercial development above ground._

I wonder what will be the annual volumes of passengers served there.


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

BELGRADE (still under construction,finnish expect 2011)























Construction continues....


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

dexmex said:


> BELGRADE (still under construction,finnish expect 2011)


It is an ongoing project for more than 30 years. What does the date 2011 refer to?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Heres Hoboken Terminal,all of NJT lines except 2 terminate here , aswell as the PATH Terminal in the basement and Hudson-Bergen Light Rail Terminal is off to the side. They are currently Renovated the Ferry slips , so they can use them again. That should be completed in 2011. There is also 3 bus lanes @ the Hoboken Bus Terminal. The Main Terminal has 20 Tracks , the Light Rail Terminal has 3 Tracks. The PATH terminal has 2 tracks. Its used by 130,000 people a day. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3622940077/









~Corey


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

Guangzhou South Railway Station


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

As for the city totals, stations with less than 10 tracks should be included, too. I.e. city A has only 1 station but with 14 tracks, while city B has 4 stations with 6-9 tracks each (and 1 station with 11 tracks, just to appear in the list at all  ). So A would appear above B while city total of B in reality definitely is higher than A's.

Stations to include for the city totals:
München-Pasing - 9 platforms => Munich = 62
Frankfurt-Flughafen (Airport) - 7 platforms => Frankfurt = 50

Not sure about Frankfurt-Höchst (12 platforms, only 10 in use), as it's a hub and terminus for regional trains, but no long distance trains stop there.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Rohne said:


> As for the city totals, stations with less than 10 tracks should be included, too. I.e. city A has only 1 station but with 14 tracks, while city B has 4 stations with 6-9 tracks each (and 1 station with 11 tracks, just to appear in the list at all  ). So A would appear above B while city total of B in reality definitely is higher than A's.
> 
> Stations to include for the city totals:
> München-Pasing - 9 platforms => Munich = 62
> ...


Case 1) 
The city in question has a termini/mainline/international/main/central station with X tracks/platforms (if 10 more then we include it into the station list)

Case 2) 
the city has a mainstation with LESS than 10 tracks ... up untill now nobody _bothered _to include them in the list. :lol:

Case 3) 
a city has more than one main station ... total number of platforms of all termini/mainline/international/main/central stations are added to the City totals.

Case 4) 
A city has aditional stations (other than the main stations) ... nobody cares about these. 



^^ Now this seems to simplify the matter .. or not! :lol:


----------



## Timetable (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello,

It's the first time I see this interesting thread. 
The list is giving Nürnberg Hbf only 11 platforms, but that is wrong!
It should be 22! 
(See http://www.sporenplan.nl/)


----------



## NorthaBmore (Jul 17, 2008)

Some pictures of NYC's main railway stations:
*PENN STATION (ABOUT 65 MILLION ANNUAL PASSENGERS*








*GRAND CENTRAL STATION (ABOUT 45 MILLION ANNUAL PASSENGERS)*
















*ATLANTIC TERMINAL (ABOUT 9 MILLION ANNUAL PASSENGERS*
























*HOBOKEN TERMINAL (ABOUT 13 MILLION ANNUAL PASSENGERS*


----------



## NorthaBmore (Jul 17, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice to see this thread is still alive! (I started it!) Might need some more charts ...

This always was a diifficult subject.










Southern Cross Melbourne has Platforms 1-16. 










Platforms 1 & 2 serve standard (1435 mm) gauge trains; as well as Broad gauge (1600mm): the rest is broad gauge.










Platforms 2-7 are divided into "2A" & 2B", etc. They're the same platform, but typically two trains will be lined up on them end to end. The outermost train will be scheduelled to arrive last & leave first. In some instances there are points half-way up the platform to enable the train at the rear to by-pass the train in front of it. This was sort of a measure of desperation: passenger traffic doubled here in about five years. Presumably the blue signage will eventually disappear (purple for regional/intercity, blue for metro/suburban).



















Platform 8 is "8A" & "8B", as above, but also, "8S", "S" indicating "South". Passengers can walk right down the platform, but trains can't, since the trains from 8S run onto a centre track between 8 and 9.

Platforms 9-14 are used (on my count) by 999 trains on a normal weekday, " suburban" or "metro" according to your fancy, which operate up to nearly 70 km outside of town. Actually a few dozen more, plus the regional trains, on 13 & 14. "Connex" have lost the contract and the system has now been rebranded "Metro Melbourne".



















Platforms 15 & 16 are currently being constructed, to serve regional and inter-city trains.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

My local, big rail terminal. Manchester Piccadilly...

14 Platforms +2 for metrolink.

22 Million passengers ish


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Amsterdam Central Station 

250.000 passengers per day, that means arround 92 milj. passenger per year.

http://www.stationsweb.com/station.asp?station=Amsterdamcs


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Stockholm Centralstation 24 platforms


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

toddhubert said:


> Guangzhou South Railway Station


I think this one or Beijing West is the biggest in terms of building/ complex size


----------



## maldini (Jul 5, 2003)

the spliff fairy said:


> I think this one or Beijing West is the biggest in terms of building/ complex size


Probably, Shanghai south as well.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

28(!) platforms for high speed trains at Guangzhou South Railway Station. Now that's either overkill or the government is really optimistic on future HSR passenger growth.


----------



## Restless (Oct 31, 2009)

k.k.jetcar said:


> 28(!) platforms for high speed trains at Guangzhou South Railway Station. Now that's either overkill or the government is really optimistic on future HSR passenger growth.


Given that they're planning for 4 railway lines to terminate at Guangzhou South, 7 platforms per railway line sounds reasonable to me.

The 4 lines are as follows:

Guangzhou-Wuhan
Guangzhou-Shenzhen
Guangzhou-Zhuhai
Guangzhou-Foshan


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Retiro Station
entrance


----------



## maldini (Jul 5, 2003)

Restless said:


> Given that they're planning for 4 railway lines to terminate at Guangzhou South, 7 platforms per railway line sounds reasonable to me.
> 
> The 4 lines are as follows:
> 
> ...


Is that enough? There will more new lines to the western provinces.


----------



## maldini (Jul 5, 2003)

Beijing South station


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Guangzhou-Wuhan will be extended to become the Guangzhou-Beijing line. The South East Coastal line (Shanghai-Shenzhen) will also be extended to terminate in Guangzhou South.

There's also the Guangzhou-Chengdu via Guiyang line plus the Guangzhou-Nanning-SE Asia line on the drawing board.


----------



## maldini (Jul 5, 2003)

Changsha Station


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

OperateOnMe said:


> Birmingham City Centre actually has currently 18 main intercity platforms not 12 (obviously excluding metro, with New Street 13, Snow Hill 3, Moor Street 2 soon to become 4, there are actually five city centre stations but only three are intercity/national)
> 
> If Birmingham Grand Central gets the go-ahead and Moor Street becomes part of Birmingham Grand Central, the city will have 29 national platforms within the next ten years (New Street 13, Snow Hill 6, Grand Central ~10).
> 
> ...


Termini = stations in wich train services START/TERMINATE (it can be a single halt with 1 track and 1 platform) 
Central = main stations that serve as hubs in a great scale ... 

^^ Platforms at "simple" comuter rail stations are not counted in the grand total per city. :cheers: 



sidenote: Cities like London , Lisboa and some others have that thing special to them ... lot's and lot's of terminal stations. :bash:


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

Restless said:


> Given that they're planning for 4 railway lines to terminate at Guangzhou South, 7 platforms per railway line sounds reasonable to me.
> 
> The 4 lines are as follows:
> 
> ...


that will count just a tiny part of the passenger flow, once the HSR network is formed, u can take high speed train to most cities in China


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

It seems that there isn't an English word for Turmbahnhof, but it means a station on a crossing of two railway lines.

Like Akihabara Station in Tokyo.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Momo1435 said:


> It seems that there isn't an English word for Turmbahnhof, but it means a station on a crossing of two railway lines.
> 
> Like Akihabara Station in Tokyo.


I would expect that the most impressive examples of about any railway station topology would be found in Japan...


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Turmbahnhof = a station at a crossing of two railway lines on different levels without connection between them.
Apparently, the English don't refer to it as a special type of station, but to the different levels as "high level station" and "low level station".


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

K_ said:


> I would expect that the most impressive examples of about any railway station topology would be found in Japan...


The best Turmbahnhof examples are the ones with all the tracks above ground and that form a perfect cross. There aren't that many in the world that are this clear. In Berlin there are a few on the crossings of the S-Bahn with the ring line. I could also have used 2 stations in Amsterdam, Duivendrecht and especially Sloterdijk that has more platforms then Akihabara. 

But if you look at the biggest Turmbahnhof examples with underground railway lines you will probably end up back in Japan. The worlds busiest station, Shinjuku station is also one, just like Shibuya station, although in both examples a train line changes into a metro line at the station.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*TOP 100 Of The Busiest Railway Stations in The World.*


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

By floor area, this baby is probably the largest:










It spans more than 500 meters with 34 platforms excluding the metro lines.

Guangzhou one 2nd among new Chinese dedicated high speed rail stations with ~470 meters span. 

Guangzhou is followed by Shanghai, Harbin, Beijing and Wuhan in this order among the new stations.


----------



## Kin74na (Aug 24, 2012)

Saint-Petersburg in Russia has 5 terminals, which is end point for the most train:
Moskovsky (6 platforms, 11 tracks)
Finlyandsky (5 platforms, 10 tracks)
Vitebsky (5 platforms, 8 tracks)
Baltiysky (5 platforms, 7 tracks)
Ladozhsky station (4 platforms, 7 tracks) is the only through station.

In total 25 platforms and 43 tracks for main terminals in SPb


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ Its hard to compare platforms in terminal stations with platforms in stations like the one above in Guangzhou. You need a lot more platforms in a terminal station for the same capacity.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Kin74na said:


> Saint-Petersburg in Russia has 5 terminals, which is end point for the most train:
> Moskovsky (6 platforms, 11 tracks)
> Finlyandsky (5 platforms, 10 tracks)
> Vitebsky (5 platforms, 8 tracks)
> ...


Don't get me started on the London terminals...


----------



## Kin74na (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ I have seen that it's 202 platforms in London terminals. What's wrong with it?


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Kin74na said:


> ^^ I have seen that it's 202 platforms in London terminals. What's wrong with it?


Well, that was the point :lol:

I think somewhere in the region of 10-12 terminals, and the majority of them are huge commuter hubs.


----------



## the Ludovico center (Jun 12, 2009)

Metro007 said:


> According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Train_station:
> 
> Talking only about Europe:
> 
> ...


Clapham? No - just no.

Around 200 trains per hour pass through there but only 100 stop there what's the point? I have no idea why Brits love to count the trains that zoom past the platforms of Clapham as though that has anything to do with the station :lol:. In that case you might as well stand at any random point beyond the station and count how many squeeze by on their way to multiples of stations in multiple directions.


Here is the definitive list of top 100 busiest stations in the world and Clapham is nowhere in it (presumably because any half decent record keeper doesn't count trains that "fly by" without stopping):

```
1 Shinjuku (Tokyo, Japan)

2 Shibuya (Tokyo, Japan)

3 Ikebukuro (Tokyo, Japan)

4 Umeda-Osaka (Osaka, Japan)

5 Yokohama (Kanagawa, Japan)

6 Kita-Senju (Tokyo, Japan)

7 Nagoya (Aichi, Japan)

8 Tokyo (Tokyo, Japan)

9 Shinagawa (Tokyo, Japan)

10 Takadanobaba (Tokyo, Japan)

11 Namba (Osaka, Japan)

12 Shinbashi (Tokyo, Japan)

13 Tennoji (Osaka, Japan)

14 Akihabara (Tokyo, Japan)

15 Kyoto (Kyoto, Japan)

16 Sannomiya (Kobe, Japan)

17 Omiya (Saitama, Japan)

18 Yurakucho-Hibiya (Tokyo, Japan)

19 Nishi-Funabashi (Chiba, Japan)

20 Meguro (Tokyo, Japan)

21 Daimon-Hamamatsucho (Tokyo, Japan)

22 Ueno (Tokyo, Japan)

23 Oshiage (Tokyo, Japan)

24 Paris Nord (Paris, France)

25 Taipei (Taipei, Taiwan)

26 Machida (Tokyo, Japan)

27 Gare de Chatelet-Les Halles (Paris, France)

28 Kawasaki (Kanagawa, Japan)

29 Roma Termini (Rome, Italy)

30 Tamachi-Mita (Tokyo, Japan)

31 Kyobashi (Osaka, Japan)

32 Funabashi (Chiba, Japan)

33 Ayase (Tokyo, Japan)

34 Hamburg Central (Hamburg, Germany)

35 Yoyogi-Uehara (Tokyo, Japan)

36 Kamata (Tokyo, Japan)

37 Gotanda (Tokyo, Japan)

38 Kichijoji (Tokyo, Japan)

39 Kaneyama (Aichi, Japan)

40 Musashikosugi (Kanagawa, Japan)

41 Fujisawa (Kanagawa, Japan)

42 Oimachi (Tokyo, Japan)

43 Nakano (Tokyo, Japan)

44 Tachikawa (Tokyo, Japan)

45 Iidabashi (Tokyo, Japan)

46 Kashiwa (Chiba, Japan)

47 Hakata (Fukuoka, Japan)

48 Tsuruhashi (Osaka, Japan)

49 Nishi-Nippori (Tokyo, Japan)

50 Nakameguro (Tokyo, Japan)

51 Zurich Main (Zurich, Switzerland)

52 Osaki (Tokyo, Japan)

53 Ebisu (Tokyo, Japan)

54 Frankfurt Central (Frankfurt, Germany)

55 Munich Central (Munich, Germany)

56 Otemachi (Tokyo, Japan)

57 Shin-Osaka (Osaka, Japan)

58 Mizonoguchi (Kanagawa, Japan)

59 Sapporo (Hokkaido, Japan)

60 Jimbocho (Tokyo, Japan)

61 Sengakuji (Tokyo, Japan)

62 Nippori (Tokyo, Japan)

63 Ichigaya (Tokyo, Japan)

64 Kokubunji (Tokyo, Japan)

65 Milano Centrale (Milano, Italy)

66 Yodoyabashi (Osaka, Japan)

67 Noborito (Kanagawa, Japan)

68 Wakoshi (Saitama, Japan)

69 Matsudo (Chiba, Japan)

70 Fukuoka-Tenjin (Fukuoka, Japan)

71 Shanghai (Shanghai, China)

72 Berlin Central (Berlin, Germany)

73 Totsuka (Kanagawa, Japan)

74 Kinshicho (Tokyo, Japan)

75 Cologne Central (Cologne, Germany)

76 Yotsuya (Tokyo, Japan)

77 Shin-Kiba (Tokyo, Japan)

78 Gare Saint-Lazare (Paris, France)

79 Tsudanuma (Chiba, Japan)

80 Asakadai/Kita-Asaka (Saitama, Japan)

81 Shin-Koshigaya/Minami-Koshigaya (Saitama, Japan)

82 Ebina (Kanagawa, Japan)

83 Seoul (Seoul, Korea)

84 Shimokitazawa (Tokyo, Japan)

85 Chiba (Chiba, Japan)

86 Ochanomizu (Tokyo, Japan)

87 Okachimachi (Tokyo, Japan)

88 Amsterdam Central (Amsterdam, Netherlands)

89 Dusseldorf Central (Dusseldorf, Germany)

90 Hanover Central (Hanover, Germany)

91 London Waterloo (London, England)

92 Sakae (Aichi, Japan)

93 Nihonbashi (Tokyo, Japan)

94 Kanda (Tokyo, Japan)

95 Nagatsuda (Kanagawa, Japan)

96 Hiyoshi (Kanagawa, Japan)

97 Sugamo (Tokyo, Japan)

98 Ginza (Tokyo, Japan)

99 Ogikubo (Tokyo, Japan)

100 Sendai (Miyagi, Japan)
```


----------



## abcpdo (Jan 18, 2014)

the Ludovico center said:


> Clapham? No - just no.
> 
> Around 200 trains per hour pass through there but only 100 stop there what's the point? I have no idea why Brits love to count the trains that zoom past the platforms of Clapham as though that has anything to do with the station :lol:. In that case you might as well stand at any random point beyond the station and count how many squeeze by on their way to multiples of stations in multiple directions.
> 
> ...


This list does not seem very correct. Its telling me that train stations in China, i.e. Beijing, which most certainly has trains originating there, does not possess more traffic than the _70th_ busiest train station of Japan? And somehow only Shanghai station, which is one of 3(?) in Shanghai, has a place on that list, out of all the Chinese stations. Seems to me this list is either misleading or severely outdated. hno:


----------



## the Ludovico center (Jun 12, 2009)

^ Not outdated at all (2013).

The Chinese stations are in the middle of big expansions so obviously they will be ranked higher in the future versions of the list when they become more utilized to their maximum capacity. That list only takes into account the facts on the ground as they are now - not what the estimated potential is or whatever
.


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

That list is misleading and not even complete. 

Simply because there should be a distinction between subway/commuter station and an intercity train station. Even when you make a list for subway/commuter trains, one expects to see India in the list. The list shows Tokyo area commuter rails are carrying more people than inter-city trains which is really apples and oranges.


----------



## the Ludovico center (Jun 12, 2009)

^ What you're attempting to pull has got a name: a distinction without a difference.

Thread titled "busiest passenger terminal", not "busiest commuter but not intercity" or "busiest intercity without commuter train" or "busiest with chipmunks and other pets" or whatever other narrow criteria anyone can come up with
.


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Sure sure...

Then, where is Penn Station in your list? Where is Howrah Station of Kolkata?

rocketnews24... very reliable source. use some common sense man. 










126 million passenger per year for Shinjuku (1st) and 8 million for Sendai (I assume, I don't know Japanese -last) in the list. 

There are so many stations (especially if you include subway station like you are doing) which handle more than 8 million/year, that your list is not even funny. 

"definitive list"... yeah right. 

By the way if you are not bothered with the definitions, then there are like 100 airports with higher passenger numbers than 8 million per year. 

The list makes zero sense.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

That list is trying its best to be objective, though still should be taken with a grain of salt. Many countries (especially India, and even many in Europe) do not have good statistics of ridership of each stations. The list excludes stations without reliable and searchable numbers.



> 126 million passenger per year for Shinjuku (1st) and 8 million for Sendai (I assume, I don't know Japanese -last) in the list.


Nope, the unit used here is ten million (千万), so Sendai station handles 80 million passengers per year.



> Then, where is Penn Station in your list?


OK, I researched for you. The charge is free!

Amtrak + LIRR + NJ Transit: 148,732,000
Subway 123: 27,730,331
Subway ACE: 25,726,374
Total: 202,188,705

So this is 20 ten-million, possibly above Paris Nord, ranking No.24 in the list. (But then again, Paris Nord may go up when you count Metro.)



> Where is Howrah Station of Kolkata?


It is much more difficult to examine the ridership of Indian railway stations. I googled but could not find much data. (You can contribute if you know.)

But for a very rough image, I calculated the number for the Central station of Mumbai, another major Indian city.
The total annual ridership of commuter/metro railway network in Tokyo: 14.6 billion
Shinjuku station: 1.26 billion
So the major station has 12% ridership share among the entire network.

The total annual ridership of Mumbai Suburban Railway: 2.64 billion
2.64 x 12% = 228 million, would be "23" ten-million in the list.

I guess Howrah Station would have similar number.


So yeah, the list indeed lacks many stations. But then again, I doubt the real figures list would be extremely different. I mean, even the busiest stations in US or India are around 20 ten-million, whereas Shinjuku is 126.

Still, if you think the list "makes zero sense", you can always make better list by yourself. I would be pleased to see one.




> By the way if you are not bothered with the definitions, then there are like 100 airports with higher passenger numbers than 8 million per year.


That's 80 million.

Well the thing is, the distinction between railway and airplane is clear to everyone, whereas the distinction between "railway" and "metro" is much more arbitrary and cultural. In some cultures those two are completely different entities, while in some others (such as Japan), they are very much blended and virtually impossible or meaningless to distinguish. I mean, do you think Yamanote Line is metro, or railway?

Anyway, it is not very much persuading to accuse Japanese inability to distinguish these two, when the thread title is just "Largest and Busiest Passenger Terminals".


----------



## the Ludovico center (Jun 12, 2009)

FML said:


> That list is trying its best to be objective, though still should be taken with a grain of salt. Many countries (especially India, and even many in Europe) do not have good statistics of ridership of each stations. The list excludes stations without reliable and searchable numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There ye go.

Thanks for setting the record straight.

And by the way it's not only in Japan that trains and metros blend - Europe is full of it (what is RER if not a commuter train AND a metro AT THE SAME TIME (specifically designed to integrate formerly suburban commuter lines with city center underground stations)


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^
Don't worry about it, he gets upset when China isn't #1 for everything.


----------

